# -The DIY club-



## OmiOmen

I wanted to start a thread dedicated to DIY projects. Somewhere to talk about/ask advice about making nappies, wipes, liners, wraps and ect.

So how many people make things themselves? I am just about to buy a sewing machine and fabrics to make some nappies. :happydance:


----------



## Kaites

:hi:

I've become all crafty since having Emma too :blush: I sew and have started knitting and crocheting too. 

DIY thread is a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Well you know i make nappies, ive also made wipes and am starting on a mei tei carrier at the moment. Im gonna start making logan some clothes too... when i get the time that is!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Well I am utterly new to it all and don't even have a sewing machine yet but I became jealous of xerinx nappy photos and really want to start making nappies and a mei tai. If I can do a good job I would love to make a matching mei tai, nappy and t-shirt. I see a new obsession coming on!


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha it is an obsession!! I have metres of fabric laying about all of which i have plans for! Ive made an army nappy gonna make dungarees and a matching hat to go with it!!


----------



## Lisa1302

I am about as basic as it gets - I cut some liners from fleece 

I would love to make things but I need to buy a sewing machine first and haven't found one yet I can afford!


----------



## cath

I havent sewn for ages but since turning to cloth & seeing how expensive a nappy can be, I've dug out my sewing machine to have a go at making some. It helps that my mum & dad sell material so I get it free! Unfortunately they dont sell minkee or PUL but do have velour & fleece. I've just made myself a wetbag & a prototype pocket nappy(didnt want to use the expensive PUL first go in case it didnt work.) Next step will be the real pocket nappy.
I also knit although my projects have ground to a halt since LO was born. I'm currently half way through a blanket but its taking forever as I never get time to work on it.


----------



## xerinx

I suggest trying with cheapy waterproof fabrics such as shower curtain materials? Just untill you are happy with your quality ect?


----------



## OmiOmen

So do you make them with a cute fabric over the PUL/waterproof material? I was looking on ebay and found these and wondered if they are good value and size or should I go right for a cheaper waterproof material....?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Waterproof-P..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item2a06aced38

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Waterproof-B..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item2a0763ae6c

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PUL-waterpro..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item20ad2636ac

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Polyurethane...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item2a0317d4d7


----------



## xerinx

i choose my material cut it, cut wp stuff and then fleece. Sew material and wp together. Sew that to the fleece inside out on 3 sides then turn right way round if that makes sence then obviously elastic for legs and back and velcro or poppers. I make pockets because they are what i use.

The ones on ebay are a rip off in my opinion...

https://www.minkinappies.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=39_50&products_id=191

half a metre for same price virtually!!


----------



## xerinx

Or i bought 2 metres of shower curtainy material for £7 from local shop!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Thank you, that does make sense (if I can make it work is another thing entirely, lol). I have two parts and pockets but seem to use my birth-to-potty pockets the most at the moment so it would make sense I make them.


----------



## xerinx

making btp ones is harder! Its hard to get hold of poppers ect over here! so making velcro is easier and cheaper. dont use the stick on velcro as it falls off while washing!! Also when you try to stich the sticky one it glues up the needle on machine... not fun!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I like Velcro tops anyway and the birth-to-potty ones seem to confuse my husband (I don't know why!?!) so a size Velcro top seems like a good starting point. Plus, I dread to think how much harder it would be to attach the poppers right rather than Velcro. It is funny, I know what I make will look a total mess and probably not keep things in but I am excited to get started.


----------



## xerinx

Mine arent great! They are sometimes too big sometimes too small sometimes the stiching isnt great ect but i then add bits ect to try and fix them :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Well they look great, you inspired me to give it a go. You are going to get sick of my questions, lol. So I am thinking of doing the 3 layers like you said (fabric, waterproof and fleece) but would this pattern be a good guide to follow? 

https://www.ottobredesign.com/en/print/pdf/vaippa_en.pdf


----------



## xerinx

HAHAHAH thats confused me more :rofl: I dont use a pattern i just drew around a btp nappy stretched out on the setting he uses and cut it out and i use that.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Lisa1302 said:


> I am about as basic as it gets - I cut some liners from fleece
> 
> I would love to make things but I need to buy a sewing machine first and haven't found one yet I can afford!


I've bought a cheap one from Dunelm Mill just to see how I get on. £10 :) It only does one stitch though. 

Erin- could you possibly post a step-by-step type thing with photos so the rest of us have a clue where to start? You seem to have a natural talent :)


----------



## xerinx

I can do that when someone buys my nappies so i can buy the charger for sewing machine... batteries dead!! :rofl: but shall see what i can do :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I like to follow instructions, I don't think I could do guess work without it going horribly wrong.


----------



## xerinx

hahaha i hate following instructions!!


----------



## bky

I don't think I'm up to making nappies but I made my own wipes, breastpads, swaddle cloths, sheets, and some clothing. I may make a linen sling of some type in the future.

Here are some of my wipes. I made an assortment to see what I like best. I have terry/flannel, muslin/flannel, muslin/terry and muslin.
They are around 20x25cm as that's what about covered an outspread hand.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0590small.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 65


----------



## xerinx

can i suggest using fleece and flannel hun.. ive found these to be best for my lo :)


----------



## OmiOmen

They look nice and thick, DH will not let us use washable wipes but I want to convince him as the re-usable ones give DS a sore bum! Maybe if I make some he will feel more likely to use them at risk of offending me!?! :laugh2:


----------



## xerinx

i just made them and then oh had no say!! lol 

I bought a spray bottle and made my own wash aswell :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I have no idea what puts him off the idea of washable wipes as the are much thicker and would not add anymore to the washing as they could go in with nappies! Plus, I'm sure they would be softer on DS bum.


----------



## xerinx

they work better too. I love them :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

What did you make your solution out of Erin? 

Also, for a first go d'ya reckon I could just make a fleece outer nappy, with an old chopped up towel inside? Kinda like a fitted? Just to get the sewing shape right?


----------



## xerinx

Yea that sounds fine hun... try to make your 1st few cheap!! Cut up what you have! Ive used so many fleece blankets as inners! or even buy one form poundland can get 3/4 nappys out of it! 

My solution is water with, baby oil, baby wash and essential oils (mines called refreshing) thought it was appropriate for bums! 

The wash obviously cleans and the oils moisturise the bum! Simple cheap and works :)


----------



## Maybe-Baby

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if i can join you but feel free to tell me no as i am just ttc at the minute but i do loads off croching have made clothes, bags, bears etc and i just love sewing and makeing stuff have bags full off baby stuff homemade just incase and i hope to make my own nappies so i have loads for when the tie comes. If you go to fabric shops in your area you can pic up line ends off material for a few pounds. For something special i would get my material here https://www.spoonflower.com where you can also design your own.
Anyway enough from me as i said since i am just ttc i maybe should not be here x


----------



## ImisMummy

YAY my OH bought me sewing machine last month and now i have used all my fabric :cry: (admitedly most of the things i have made have gone horribly horribly wrong!)

I TRIED to make a nice cool outfit for ims, measured her and everything.
This was the result
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/IMG0099A-1.jpg

It looks ok, but unfotrunately, it only fits the cat!

https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/100_0655.jpg


----------



## xerinx

:rofl: so maybe go into business making cat clothes :rofl:


----------



## ImisMummy

is only my model was always that co-operative!!:blush:

I literally had to pin her down and bribe her with food to take that pic


----------



## buttonnose82

for those wanting to try their hand at making nappies, i suggest you check out you tube as there is always loads of step by step videos on there :)


----------



## buttonnose82

oh and erin, i am sorry i haven't have chance to do that step by step elastic for you, i have been busy this week sorting final wedding things and my poor sewing machine hasn't seen day light at all this week!


----------



## xerinx

buttonnose82 said:


> oh and erin, i am sorry i haven't have chance to do that step by step elastic for you, i have been busy this week sorting final wedding things and my poor sewing machine hasn't seen day light at all this week!

Its fine hun ive now found a way thats working for us but thankyou for youre offer!! :flower:


----------



## xerinx

ImisMummy said:


> is only my model was always that co-operative!!:blush:
> 
> I literally had to pin her down and bribe her with food to take that pic

Hahaha worth it tho :D


----------



## ImisMummy

I really want to make Imi her own nappies but all the bits are so expensive i wonder if its worth it. Plus im not really sure where to start! Any tips?


----------



## buttonnose82

first you need to decide what type of nappy you want to make, then find and buy your materials, then just get sewing (you tube is great for step by step guides)

It does work out cheaper over all :)


----------



## K477uk

I've always wanted to make some nappies... But dont know where to start... I've made curtains before, but for some reason nappies scare me!

Summer hols are soon, so maybe some time to sew!


----------



## buttonnose82

honestly girls, nappies are not that difficult once you get the hang of them, I found the hardest thing to get the hang of was the elastic, once i mastered that they are pretty straight forward :)


----------



## ImisMummy

I think i will probably make pockets as thats what we mainly use

ooo i already have the hang of elastic from making her bloomers!

should be a breeze to switch to napies then


----------



## xerinx

they really are easy to make just make yourself a basic template and away you go! I only make pockets coz thats what i use... i may try fitteds at some point but im waiting on wraps at the mo so no point in making them yet. I want to get a pair of snap pliers tho so i can use poppers instead of velcro as i hate the stuff!!


----------



## buttonnose82

make sure if you use poppers/snaps they are the plastic resin ones, don't use the metal ones on nappies :)


----------



## buttonnose82

only thing i hate with making pocket nappies is i am all fingers and thumbs with the elastic on the pocket opening at the back lol


----------



## xerinx

Ohhh i know that much!! lol i bought some sewn on ones but they arent strong enough whenever he moves they unpop!! So have converted that one to velcro now!


----------



## ImisMummy

i cannot find snap pliers anywhere!!! only the indsutrial one, and i dont think i will be making thaaat many nappies!


----------



## xerinx

do you not use elastic at the back with aios or fitteds?


----------



## xerinx

theres a usa site that will ship over here for $10... without postage the conversion rate was £27ish. That was with 200 sets of poppers too and an awl to make the hole in fabric.


----------



## ImisMummy

that sounds so much better than all the ones i have found? can you remember the website so i can go have a looksy?


----------



## buttonnose82

xerinx said:


> do you not use elastic at the back with aios or fitteds?

Yeah but thats easy because it's all enclosed in one, with a pocket I make them so that the inner and the outer fabrics both have seperate elastic and when I fold over the fabric i get a bit all fingers and thumbs lol


----------



## buttonnose82

is it a Kam set erin?


----------



## xerinx

ahhh right now i know what you mean! I make my pockets with the opening at the front ( i have a few UDs like that and prefer them) so dont use elastic on the pocket iykwim?


----------



## xerinx

yea hun it is its this one?

https://www.kamsnaps.com/Pliers-for-Plastic-Snaps/Pliers-for-Plastic-Snaps-p116.html


----------



## buttonnose82

yeah I get what you mean, I actually considered making pockets like that purely for ease and speed but then some people said the insert can tend to ride up and pop out the opening a little? have you ever had this trouble??


----------



## buttonnose82

ooooooo they are meant to be the best for nappies!

I prefer aplix though as i think you get a better range of fit but it is all personal preference :)


----------



## xerinx

I havent had the problem, just gotta make sure the insert is the right size for the nappy! And if its too big i tend to fold it at the front (i do that anyway in other pockets) its perfect for lil boys giving them two layers where they need it most!


----------



## xerinx

I hate sewing it! Its the one bit that annoys me!


----------



## buttonnose82

sewing is the bit i prefer, i hate all the prep lol cutting used to kill my hands but now it is super easy thanks to my cleaver future hubby, I literally have the fabric all cut out in about 45 seconds lol


----------



## xerinx

I enjoy the cutting out, i enjoy the sewing of the nappy but i hate the sewing of aplix find it tough to sew. I tried using the stick on stuff which then came off in the wash so i though i know ill sew it on... 10 mins later with a machine covered in glue i realised it was a bad idea!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

What type of elastic do you need? xx


----------



## xerinx

Lastin preferably but ive use 'normal' elastic in 14mm (i think). I 1st bought some that didnt work well but that was more to do with my sewing!! Also the 2nd lot i got was about 100% stretchier so it worked better. i use 4cm of it and it streches the whole of the leg hole!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hmm, I can't remember what type I bought xx


----------



## buttonnose82

i use regular elastic .... think it is about 6 - 8mm


----------



## xerinx

Just measured mine (im sad!!) And its 8mm not 14 dunno where i got that number from hmmmm :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

katy you will know if it is lastin as that tends to be clear and kinda rubbery lol


----------



## xerinx

Yea and most shops dont sell it!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah I just have normal elastic xx


----------



## buttonnose82

i use normal elastic in all mine, infact i personally prefer it as i think it gives better stretch


----------



## xerinx

It supposodly doesnt last as long its meant to deteriate slightly everytime it gets washed which is why lastin is suggested to be the best. Dunno how true that is tho.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm lucky that my friend owns a haberdashery and fabric shop, might take a wander to see what she has today :)


----------



## xerinx

I love fabric shops! My local one is brill all fabrics are £3.50 a metre and she knocks money off!! I got 4 metres of fabric and a metre of elastic for £13 the other day!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow! The one I go to isn't that cheap even with discount xx


----------



## xerinx

Haha mines just a lil shop hidden away! Have hundreds of fabrics everywhere but the shops that packed with stuff i cant get a pram in! So if i know im going there i have to make sure im wearing him or leave him with oh!!


----------



## buttonnose82

i am sure leeds has fabric shops but since i don't know my way around yet i wouldn't know where to start looking!

I generally source all my fabrics online :)


----------



## buttonnose82

I have never seen the types of fabrics i tend to use in stores which is why i generally buy online lol


----------



## xerinx

https://www.leedsonline.co.uk/local/Shopping/Fashion_and_Clothing/Fabric_Shops/

A list of them all for you... could be an adventure!! lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Where do you buy from buttonnose? xx


----------



## xerinx

The one i go sells every type of fabric going!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh just found some fab PUL online :)


----------



## buttonnose82

I generally buy for 2 different places but as I buy in bulk (sometimes up to 20/25metres of fabric a time) I generally get some kinda discount etc as I can buy direct from factories ect


----------



## buttonnose82

xerinx said:


> The one i go sells every type of fabric going!!

wow really! your lucky!

I am yet to find a store that i can walk into that sells PUL or Polar Fleece or even micro fleece :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Is normal fleece okay? 

I got looked at like an alien when I asked for PUL in Dunelm Mill the other day. xx


----------



## buttonnose82

for the outer or inner?

regular anti pil fleece *should* be ok if your using it as a outer and have some pul behind it, polar fleece is good if your not using PUL as it is a really dense knit. as for a inner, i have never used it because I love the feeling of micro fleece and the properties of micro fleece, but i don't see why you couldn't use it as a inner :) just personal preference ..... but make sure you get anti pil fleece though


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah it's anti pil :) Although I dunno what that means :lol: xx


----------



## buttonnose82

means it shouldn't go too bobbly too quickly, bog standard fleece gets very bobbly quickly ..... stops it being nice and soft. I find even anti pil tends to bobble a little but no where near as badly as regular fleece


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Ah thanks :) xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Well DH said I can buy a sewing machine and the things I need to make some nappies next week. :thumbup: I have found some fabrics I like super cheap on ebay as a fat quarter (18" by 22") which I think will be just the right size to make a nappy, does that sound about the right size? The fabrics I found were cute and boyish, I think I might get a few of them and start with my least favorite ones so hopefully I would have the hang of making them by the time I get to the ones I really like. 

I love the photo of the cat! I dread to think what my cat would do if I tried to put something on her, one of my two dogs quite likes things put on here but you must be brave to try it with a cat.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh, do you have a link to the ebay seller? all the ones i've found are expensive!


----------



## purple_kiwi

yay i get to join yous lol... im getting a brand new sewing machine (mines dead :( ) next week from my grandma and getting another from a freind lol.. im excited to make cloth diapers. ive made a wrap but thats pretty easy lol


----------



## dippy dee

Ladies there is a diy thread already around that i started sometime ago that had some lovely pics on of what we were making i will try find it and bump it up :)


----------



## cath

For anyone who wanted snap pliers, theres a seller on ebay that does them https://shop.ebay.co.uk/alana243469/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340 Someone on another forum Ivisit said shed used them & they were great but delivery took a couple of weeks as coming from China. In the UK, theres dummymummy https://www.dummy-mummy.co.uk/category_21/Polyacatel-Resin-Snap-Pliers.htm


----------



## OmiOmen

katy said:


> Oooh, do you have a link to the ebay seller? all the ones i've found are expensive!

They are all from different sellers but if you go into crafts and then fabrics and search for "FQ" (and then arrange by price) you will find loads of cheap fabric and I think the size is just enough to make one nappy. All the ones I am watching in myEbay are from different sellers but are all £3 or just under (inc. p&p). I was surprised to find so many designs that would make really cute boys nappies but I will have to try and get the right nappy measurements to double check the size will make one nappy first really. 

:shrug:So I have two questions...
1) Is polar fleece the right sort of materiel for inside the nappy?
2) When making reusable wipes would polar fleece or flannel work best?


----------



## xerinx

I know that quite a few nappies are made with polar fleece... Lollipop nappies are one i know but not sure if its the inside or outer?

When i make my wipes i do one side fleece and the otehr side flannel but thats just my personal preference.


----------



## OmiOmen

I might buy some polar fleece and then if it feels soft to touch then use that for the inside. I know I am not going for white fleece as all the bought nappies I have use it and it seems like the liners catch most of the poo but the watery poop soaks through and stains the nappy!

I think I will try one side fleece and the otehr side flannel, I am guessing they will feel think enough then.


----------



## xerinx

If you want ease then you can just use fleece for wipes but i like having the flannel as its easier to clean poop up with! I use cheapy fleece blankets from poundland for my inners at the moment. They seem to be doing the trick and i havent had any problems with them so for :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I want some good strong wipes as it would just make my life so much easier. Plus the more effort I put into making them the more I can guilt DH into using them! I have no idea what DH has against the idea of re-usable wipes since they would just get washed with the nappies, the disposable ones seem to irritate DS bum and (other that huggies wipes) they are not thick enough at all. :shrug:


----------



## xerinx

I use cloth at home but use johnsons wipes when out coz its easier so maybe suggest that?


----------



## pink23

Hi im not making nappies but im making some bandana bibs and looking for some other stuff to make for caleb. Hope you dont mind me joining you all xx


----------



## xerinx

Hiya pink :D

Well today ive made logan a pair of shorts (well they are a bit too long for shorts and a bit too short for trousers!) :rofl: I stiched them all by hand as waiting for charger to come for machine :)


----------



## ImisMummy

hello
today i converted Imis t-shirt her nanny bought her. She has only worn it once but it is now to short. So now i attached some of my pjs and its a dress.

does it look ok?

https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/100_0795.jpg


----------



## bky

^^Looks great. I have some tutorials for DIY stuff from other things (re-purposed and from scratch) if anyone is interested. haven't used all of them yet.
https://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Baby-Romper-from-a-T-Shirt
https://everythingyourmamamade.com/its-all-about-the-free-tutorials/
This one has all kinds of things.
https://balancingeverything.com/2009/04/21/how-to-make-easy-baby-and-kid-pants/

I thought I had one for making a play dress like you've made but can't find it now.

Oh here's a collection of nappy sewing tutorials. 
https://verybaby.com/tutorials/


----------



## ImisMummy

this is the one i used, but tweaked it a little bit and didnt do any real measuring lol
https://www.rufflesandstuff.com/2010/01/its-playdress.html


----------



## ImisMummy

just found a pic of one i made using the same things as in the tutorial

https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/100_0715.jpg


----------



## Rach28

Awww thats lovely - well done you!

I have made liners, double sided washable wipes, toy/storage sacks and some cushion covers to match for when we move and he has his own room. 

Just had some new gorgeous fabric for making bandana bibs but havnt had a chance to do these yet. 

I use towelling as the other side for wipes and will do for the bibs, Asda have currently got some lovely bright coloured towels in their home bit, I got bright yellow and bright lime green - 2 hand towels for £4 - which will make loads!!! 

Theyve also got purple and fuschia pink - for those of you with girlies :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Some fantastic things you have all made! :thumbup: 

Once I get a sewing machine I think I am going to start off by making some wipes rather than jumping straight into nappies. I have not used a sewing machine before so nappies may be a bit too ambitious to start with.


----------



## pink23

ive just done another bib so will update in a bit. i think i might try a t-shirt next xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've made a double layered fleece liner, so double sided reusable wipes and I've started a nappy but it's looking a bit....interesting so far! xx


----------



## xerinx

Interesting is how all good things start!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:rofl:

I over complicated it. I think I might pick it apart and start again xx


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha what type are you tring to make and i will try to do a step by step to help you... Still waiting on charger so cant sew it but i will do my best to help!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Was going to try a fitted first just for ease. Then try a pocket xx


----------



## xerinx

What are you using for absorbancy? 

Are you having fabric on outside then padding then an inner?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah. Just to practise I was thinking of using fleece outer and then a couple of layers of towel and then fleece inner. xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

i have been really wanting to make a mei tai after i found one i really liked but cant afford but i found basically the same fabric at the store. kind of crazy but after looking at countless patterns and pictures i have relized my bouncy chair frame is the same shape and size as the mei tai body with the same top curve. im debting actually tracing it into a pattern lol


----------



## xerinx

Try it hun! Nothing wrong with having a go! Im just gonna by some fabric this week and make it into a wrap! So much cheaper than buying them ready made and so little work!


----------



## purple_kiwi

i made a wrap lolit was easy. just fold over the edge and do a zig zag stitch lol. im going to fabric land tommrrow lol. ive given mysef a 30$ limit so im stuck with clearance fabrics and thankfullythey have a buy 1 meter get 2 free on fabrics right now lol


----------



## Rach28

My first 3 bandana bibs :thumbup:

Just got to put the poppers on

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN851916.jpg


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

They're good :) where did you get the dino fabric? I want. xx


----------



## Rach28

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MICHAEL-MILLER-RETRO-60S-COCO-LIL-DINGO-DINO-DUDES-FQ-/160435681146?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item255ab6377a

Look through this sellers shop they have some gorgeous fabrics - including owls Katy!! Its all sold by the FQ


----------



## OmiOmen

Thank you, that has gone straight onto my favourite sells list! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaites

purple_kiwi said:


> i made a wrap lolit was easy. just fold over the edge and do a zig zag stitch lol. im going to fabric land tommrrow lol. ive given mysef a 30$ limit so im stuck with clearance fabrics and thankfullythey have a buy 1 meter get 2 free on fabrics right now lol

Our Fabricland had all kinds of good stuff on sale too :) I made a woven wrap for $10 a couple weeks ago :) 
https://stilllearninglife.blogspot.com/2008/01/diy-hood-to-headrest-mei-tai-tutorial.html is a good mei tai pattern if you are looking for one :thumbup:


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kaites said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> i made a wrap lolit was easy. just fold over the edge and do a zig zag stitch lol. im going to fabric land tommrrow lol. ive given mysef a 30$ limit so im stuck with clearance fabrics and thankfullythey have a buy 1 meter get 2 free on fabrics right now lol
> 
> Our Fabricland had all kinds of good stuff on sale too :) I made a woven wrap for $10 a couple weeks ago :)
> https://stilllearninglife.blogspot.com/2008/01/diy-hood-to-headrest-mei-tai-tutorial.html is a good mei tai pattern if you are looking for one :thumbup:Click to expand...

the hood confuses me on that one lol. im thinking all use my bouncy chair as the template lol. then cut down the top edge abit and put some interfacing in to make it like stand up a bit better hmm ive looke at so many patterns. its all in my head on how im going to like combine them and make something hopefully awesum lol


----------



## gills8752

Howdy girlies! How are we all!
I've bought a few bits of fabric and a fabby pattern for making my own nappies and wondered what you thought..
I've got some polar fleece, waterproof nylon and cotton terry. I was thinking of doing cotton terry inner, covered with nylon then covered with polar fleece...as a kind of all in one nappy. Do you think this would work?
I bought the darling diapers pattern so its has loads of choices and really detailed instructions on how to make (89 pages long lol) nappies.


----------



## pink23

wow 89 pages x i've made my bib and was pleased i've got some new fabric and fleece toda so will do one soon x here is one i did the other day.
 



Attached Files:







06062010393.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









06062010395.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kaites

purple_kiwi said:


> Kaites said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> i made a wrap lolit was easy. just fold over the edge and do a zig zag stitch lol. im going to fabric land tommrrow lol. ive given mysef a 30$ limit so im stuck with clearance fabrics and thankfullythey have a buy 1 meter get 2 free on fabrics right now lol
> 
> Our Fabricland had all kinds of good stuff on sale too :) I made a woven wrap for $10 a couple weeks ago :)
> https://stilllearninglife.blogspot.com/2008/01/diy-hood-to-headrest-mei-tai-tutorial.html is a good mei tai pattern if you are looking for one :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> the hood confuses me on that one lol. im thinking all use my bouncy chair as the template lol. then cut down the top edge abit and put some interfacing in to make it like stand up a bit better hmm ive looke at so many patterns. its all in my head on how im going to like combine them and make something hopefully awesum lolClick to expand...

lol, yeah, the hood took me a while to figure out- not babybrain-friendly! I used our Baby Hawk as a template for one of our Mei Tais- I'm sure the bouncy chair would work too! Whatever works :thumbup: Did you manage to find anything good at Fabricland? I've been eyeing a canvas-type material that looks like it's camo but it's actually butterflies- if I'm going to buy it, I should probably do it while they still have the buy 1 get 2 free :shrug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've just made a load of double sided reusable wipes so far xx


----------



## xerinx

Now my charger has arrived im making more nappies today... making a fitted one today as only made pockets before!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

So....I just watched a tutorial thing. Am I right in thinking that you can use ordinary fleece as a wrap with no extra waterproof stuff? xx


----------



## Kaites

Yep, you can :) Fleece sometimes has problems with compression wicking with smaller babies though (not mobile yet, so sitting in the same spot all the time). Not my favourite wraps but definitely an easy place to start if you're getting started :)


----------



## xerinx

Yea you can hun.. i love my fleece wraps... we dont have a prob with wicking but logan moves about constantly!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh I learnt something new today :)

I just watched a tutorial and now it looks so easy to make a nappy. I wanna have a go right now. In fact...I think I will. 

I'll have no towels left in the house at this rate :rofl: xx


----------



## xerinx

HAHAHAHA ive ran outta fleece blankets :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Argh. I'm crap! :(


----------



## xerinx

Im sure youre not hun! Whats up?


----------



## 555ann555

ImisMummy said:


> i cannot find snap pliers anywhere!!! only the indsutrial one, and i dont think i will be making thaaat many nappies!

Have you looked at the Cropodile? It is a card making tool for insetrting eyelets, but I *think* it can put in poppers too... I got one on ebay ages ago for less than £20 :shrug:


----------



## purple_kiwi

yep i got fabric!! all out door fabrics so they are really sturdy lol. i got green for the straps its kind of like a canvas backpack strap matterial, then polar fleece to line the inside and out door lkike furtanture fabric that has big colourful circles :)


----------



## purple_kiwi

i made a tutu! it was surprisly easy and only cost me $2
 



Attached Files:







p_00020.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## princessellie

ooh very cute! i want to make leyla a tutu and have got material sat waiting but i want her to be walking first so she doesnt have all that tulle under her bum lol

anyways, i think you all know that i make my own stuff haha, i go on about it often enough, i make nappies, wipes, wraps, baby clothes, i made paul some jama bottoms for xmas and leyla a matching nappy hehe, its mint, i love it, i have made tons, i cant even remember it all now haha

x


----------



## purple_kiwi

im not even sure if it was actaul tulle that i got lol. it was a random weird fabric on clearance it just said assortd fibars.


----------



## pink23

does anyone one know where i could find a pattern for some pjs x


----------



## OmiOmen

pink23 said:


> does anyone one know where i could find a pattern for some pjs x

I have no idea but I was going to look for one at some point today, lol.


----------



## princessellie

what size pjs?

i got a few patterns from lewis' which are good

x


----------



## pink23

i need from 6months x


----------



## gills8752

I made my own nappy! I've even indulged in a whole thread about it! :haha:

I'm going to make some resueable wipes too - but what solution could I use with them?? hmmm....any suggestion?


----------



## purple_kiwi

i made a mei tai! broke like 3 needles and need to finish the decrotive stiching but look!!
 



Attached Files:







p_00032.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 13









p_00033.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gills8752

ooh fab kiwi! looks great! was it difficult? How much fabric did you need? I'd like to make one but it seems like a lot of effort. I like small things lol


----------



## pink23

kiwi they are really good.
I am thinking i might start a batch of nappies. i am hopefulyy ttc december so if i start some now i will have a pile. oh isnt keen on them but im thinking im the one who will changes him/her the most and be with him/her the most so i migght as well give it a try xx


----------



## princessellie

mei tais are so easy, its all rectangles, you just sew one big rectangle for the body then a few narrower ones for the straps

x


----------



## cath

I've had a really rotten couple of weeks with LO (teething, reflux, growth spurt) so havent got much done at all. Touch wood, the last day or so, she seems to have settled & I've been getting busy on the sewing machine once she's gone to bed. I've made some washable wipes with microfibre on one side & suedecloth on the other & almost finished the nappy I started before LO went all clingy. Its a bit wonky but not bad for a first attempt. I cant wait to try it on her tomorrow & see if it works.

Purple kiwi, that mei tai looks fab. A mei tai is next on my list of to-dos. I have one already but could do with a spare for the car.


----------



## Kaites

Looks great purple kiwi!


----------



## purple_kiwi

it was easy for the most part. as said its basically all rectangles. but i wanted a curved top so i could fold itwhen shes awake and put it up when shes sleeping but that was ok.. then i wanted padded straps and i used this craft foam which was a pain and i used 3 meters for the straps seems like alot but i cut a bit off and the body was 1 meter of canvas stuff i cut two one for the middle one for the outside and then 1 meter of fleece for the inside. but in the end it was ok lol. here it is with all its finishs edges and everything.
 



Attached Files:







p_00035.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 12









p_00034.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## princessellie

i padded mine with fleece, one layer cotton, one layer fleece, with the fleece as the bit next to the baby, then the straps, two layers of cotton with one layer of fleece inside, couldve done with making my body rectangle a bit longer because now its a bit short now shes bigger lol

on a side note, i dyed loads of nappies black haha, they are in my wash now just finishing off their second wash, cant wait to see what they look like, my auntie thinks im mad haha, which is quite surprising tbh as she knows what me and my OH are like, i wouldve thought shed expect it tbh lmao

x


----------



## gills8752

princessellie said:


> i padded mine with fleece, one layer cotton, one layer fleece, with the fleece as the bit next to the baby, then the straps, two layers of cotton with one layer of fleece inside, couldve done with making my body rectangle a bit longer because now its a bit short now shes bigger lol
> 
> on a side note, i dyed loads of nappies black haha, they are in my wash now just finishing off their second wash, cant wait to see what they look like, my auntie thinks im mad haha, which is quite surprising tbh as she knows what me and my OH are like, i wouldve thought shed expect it tbh lmao
> 
> x

OOh I was thinking about dying mine ugly ones but thought that the dye might stop then being absorbant?? Can't wait to find out how your turn out!


----------



## princessellie

they are just as absorbant but then i only dyed my motherease fitteds so they werent that absorbant in the first place lmao, i have 4 hot pink ones and just did 5 black but they turned out navy blue so need to do them again, i put too many in :blush:

x


----------



## gills8752

Ooooh Im obsessed with making nappies now. I got my minkee pul and print pul today so made a print pul nappy to go with my two pink fleece nappies. (one poo covered and in wash so not in pic lol)
I can't wait to make my minkee nappy now but I want to perfect my stitching first and maybe try some snap fasteners as my Velcro stitching is a bit pants.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs509.ash1/30082_10150200090925346_568215345_12487062_1749670_n.jpg

Excuse my fabric cutting mat (ahem yoga mat lol) covered in off cuts!
How do you manage to cut fabric tidy? I cant seem to get it right so cut it big and trim it once sewn!


----------



## pink23

wow they look really good x


----------



## Caz-x

Gills - wow, well done!!!

Ok, does anyone know the best (cheapest :D) place to buy some PUL from for making my first nappy?? Cant afford to spend loads. What fleece to you all use for the inners? Is it a case of just a cheapo fleece blanket hacked up?

And, does anyone have a step by step guide to doing the leg elastic? Thats the bit that worries me the most lol.

thankyou x


----------



## purple_kiwi

i dont have any PUL yet as i dont wanna butcher somthing so expensive lol i got this weird water proff stuff that was on sale lol. i think its normaly used for outdoor furniture lol im pretty sure it should be ok as long as i air dry them.


----------



## princessellie

i nearly used that but thought it might be too stiff

x


----------



## xerinx

Ive used various waterproof materials my local shop sells. So far best one is kinda like shower curtain material and it works great!!


----------



## gills8752

My pul cost £3 for a piece big enough to do two nappies so wasn't too dear. Its sold by the nappy cut. I can also manage a couple of small wipes/breast pads out of the cut offs too. I got it from pocket bots.
I have used some waterproof nylon in my pink fleece nappies and it works fine too. It was £2.95 a metre but is slightly more stiff than the pul so I used it between layers (fleece outer, nylon, then terry inner. I wasn't too trusting of just fleece as a waterproof lol.

I cant wait for payday to buy more pul and minkee pul! Haven't used my minkee pul yet - too scared cos its gorgeous and I dont want to screw it up lol.


----------



## princessellie

fleece as a waterproof is much better when babies are mobile

x


----------



## gills8752

princessellie said:


> fleece as a waterproof is much better when babies are mobile
> 
> x

Thanks! I venture into fleece outers only once she's walking. She sits on her bum all day - only 4 months old. 

Anyone know how best to stich fold over elastic? I think I'm going to use my minkee to make wraps for all these terries I got off freecycle. I like using free stuff but the wraps I've got are ugly! lol. I want pretty bums!

Also - I was having a random brain wave last night as I couldn't sleep and thought that I might make a wrap with a built in skirt?! I was thinking of having almost a "wrap over" skirt that attached to the top edges of the wrap from tab round to back to tab...do you think this would work? hmmm...?

Another thing - god my brain hurts with all this thinking! Where can I get snap fasteners and how to I attached them? Velcro is a bit of a pest to sew and I'm pants at it!


----------



## xerinx

Here you go hun :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Size-16-20-2...m&pt=UK_Crafts_Buttons_EH&hash=item3cad493903


----------



## princessellie

im not sure about the skirtie idea, it would work with pull on pants but not sure how it would work with tabs really?

x


----------



## pink23

well i am thinking of buying a few re-useable nappies then take the template from that. I think oh has come round to the idea. I think i will get a stash made slowly xx


----------



## gills8752

Rubbish drawing but I was thinking....the red bit being the skirt sewn on to the wrap top seem from the left tab edge to the right tab edge with the purple bit being an extension of the skirt with its own velcro/snap fastener to cross over the first red bit. hmmm...my drawing really is pants! :haha:

I might do a mock up in some old bed sheet fabric and see if I can actually do what I mean lol. 

That is along with:

1. night time crop top bra made of fleece and pul so I don't have to wear a bra and breast pads. I've 34H/I boobs so custom in the only way!
2. pretty reusable breast pads
3. minkee wraps
4. fleece day nappies (the ones ive already made are rather bulky so night time nappies)
5. Babylegs (if i can figure out how the hell to make them)
6. Changing bag ( I've a boring cheapo mothercare one just now)
7. Tops to match Babylegs
8. wet bags to match changing bag/nappies
9. reusable wipes from nappy making debris. 

hmmm - maybe I have too many projects! lol
 



Attached Files:







nappywrap skirt.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## princessellie

hahaha at least you can never say youre bored!

x


----------



## Caz-x

I just made a fleece soaker, out on old cream fleece I'd put in the charity bag :D It's not perfect. but better than I imagined, I'm well pleased with myself.:)


----------



## gills8752

Pic caz!! Well done! It get easy once you've done it a couple of times! lol


----------



## cath

Think I might have found a shop selling cheap PUL at only 4.99 a metre. I havent ordered any as I just bought a couple of metres from minky so I dont know if its any good but thought I'd post the link in case anyone wants to try it
https://www.fabricuk.com/fabrics.php?fabric_type=220


----------



## gills8752

I saw that too cath but I wasnt sure is PU is the same as PUL??


----------



## princessellie

polyurethane laminated is pul

so pu wouldnt be laminated?? not sure if i would be the same tbh, but am tempted to get a sample just to see

x


----------



## purple_kiwi

i made a diaper! no leaks or anything so far. i need to make it bigger and work on putting my elastic in a bit better.
 



Attached Files:







p_00047.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 29









p_00048.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 26


----------



## gills8752

looks fab kiwi!


----------



## princessellie

ooh lovely!

x


----------



## Kaites

Great job Kiwi!

I think my next project is going to be a nappy-free mat- something big, absorbant and waterproof to protect the carpet since Emma crawls off the prefold I usually sit her on now.


----------



## gills8752

oh good idea kaites!! Must add that to my massive list!


----------



## princessellie

haha i dont even add things to my list anymore, theres far too much on there already lmfao

x


----------



## Kaites

Well, I had great intentions of making a nappy-free mat, only to discover I didn't have enough waterproof material left after making a wetbag a couple months ago so I decided to make a couple pretty nappies instead (as if we need more :dohh:). Here are some piccies of the first one- still working on the second:

Used leftover fabric from making a slip cover for our BabyHawk on the outside and a fleece blanket for the inside with a waterproof nylon layer in the middle. hmm- looks lopsided but in real life both leg holes are the same size :) 
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/154.jpg

I thought I'd like the fleece blanket as an inner since it's a pretty floral print too, but it kinda shows a bit on the tabs and it doesn't match the outer floral print.
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/155.jpg

The woven wrap I made a few weeks ago:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/153.jpg

The next nappy matches a skirt that I made Emma about a month ago- will post piccies when the nappy is finished :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Thats sooo cute! Wish i had a girl so i can make girly things!! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

omg! that nappy is about the cutest thing i have ever seen in my life!!!

x


----------



## gills8752

oh wow that looks amazing! Love the fabric! 

I've not being doing anything these last few days - started getting the nursery sorted - finally freecycled a couple of CRT TVs and a sofa bed and got a changing table in return! wohoo!
Today's almost DIY NP stuff - is polyfiling the walls and sanding the window frame and painting shelves white to match my free cycle baby furniture!


----------



## princessellie

i made a top yesterday to match leylas red and green longies, i painted a strawberry on the front of a plain crappy cream teeshirt that shed never wear cos its just sooo boring lol

now its all cute and lovely and matchy!!!

x


----------



## xerinx

Awww cool :D Im not arty enough to draw things!! :haha:

Am dying some wraps today tho so will see how they turn out!!


----------



## princessellie

ooh what kind of wraps?

ive took some piccies of my new set :cloud9: i couldnt get the whole thing in cos it was too long but you get the gist haha

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0213.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7









Photo-0214.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xerinx

Awwww thats well cute!! im just gonna dye some cottom bottoms wraps... well im gonna try!! :haha: Am also trying to make another nappy but logan doesnt want me to do anything today!!


----------



## pink23

aww they are really cute. im watching some material on ebay for some more bandana bibs we have 2 so far made, so need a few more. i have the rough idea how to do pj bottoms so just need to smarten up my sewing skills then i should be ok x


----------



## Kaites

That's so cute Ellie!

Good luck with the wrap dying xerinx!

Good luck with the DIY in the nursery gills8752- that's awesome that you got some stuff for the nursery on freecycle!

I just have to finish the top stitching on the next nappy and then it's all done :) I bought cheap dollar store thread and it's driving me crazy since it keeps snapping as I sew- never again!!! I've discovered a sewing program on PBS in the afternoon and I feel like I've aged about 60 yrs, getting excited to grab a cuppa and learn sewing tips on TV :haha: Yesterday I learned different ways to make appliques- too bad I didn't see it before making Emma's quilt, but it's got me thinking about our next embellished nappy- look out Weenotions! :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

My dying is happening as i type! I bought blue dye and have chucked 3 wraps and 2 prefolds in... at the moment it looks very purple!! :haha: Finished in about 20 mins and shall see the results!! Have tried to tye dye some but cant see it working :rofl: 

If they are purple then i guess i have 3 wraps for sale!!! :D


----------



## Kaites

Aww purple can be a good colour for boys too... I bet it's just the dye that looks purple- kinda like the way paint always dries a different colour iykwim :shrug: I bet they'll look great!


----------



## xerinx

Im hoping so... and oh wont put him in purple! All his nappys are very much boyish! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

you shouldve got black :dohh: all of my ''black'' nappies are very very navy!!!

x


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha ill try that! well my prefols are very blue and look lush... my wraps on the other hand............. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

Ok so heres my photos.. no laughing!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs107.snc4/35710_1428597269598_1072823694_31277648_6688200_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs107.snc4/35710_1428597349600_1072823694_31277649_1911933_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs107.snc4/35710_1428597389601_1072823694_31277650_8187917_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs107.snc4/35710_1428597469603_1072823694_31277651_1794624_n.jpg

Ok so the wraps are a distaster (am gonna buy some black next week!) but i like the prefolds :)


----------



## princessellie

the wraps wont have dyed because they are not natural fibres, they dont dye to the full shade

x


----------



## xerinx

I knew that hun but i thought they would of gone a paler blue if that makes sense? Instead they are violet!! Look more violet IRL than the pics!!


----------



## princessellie

ah right, yeh youre better off doing black over then, if you have my luck they will go navy lmfao

x


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha ive bought some idye which is made for polyester (bought it from ebay and usa so gonna take a while to arrive) so hopefully that will work :D


----------



## Kaites

I like the prefolds :) The iDye should work a treat on the covers though- a lady on DS posted pics of her PUL diapers that she dyed using the stuff and it works awesome. Even dyed the poppers blue!

I finished nappy #2 :) Emma's napping so no action shots yet, but here it is, pret a porter:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmadipes001.jpg

Here's a piccie of the fleece inner too:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmadipes002.jpg

I made the nappy to match this skirt:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emma055.jpg


----------



## princessellie

aww gorgeous! am gna get some of that idye!!! sounds brill, does it work on cotton aswell?

x


----------



## xerinx

princessellie said:


> aww gorgeous! am gna get some of that idye!!! sounds brill, does it work on cotton aswell?
> 
> x

You can buy the one that works on cotton and you can buy the poly one. If you have a poly mix then you can mix the 2 together too :D

Only have the poly one in 8 colours tho but the cotton one in 30!!


----------



## princessellie

ooh good, ahve just found the page for it and saved for future use :D

x


----------



## xerinx

Ill let you know how it turns out once it arrives :D


----------



## Caz-x

Kaites, those nappies are just gorgeous, where did you learn to make them? I keep looking at online guides but they end up confusing me :shrug:. The only things I have made so far are my cushion covers & a fleece soaker :rofl:. I think the elastic part of making a nappy scares me the most :D


----------



## princessellie

the elastics really easy, so long as you make it super super tight you cant really go wrong :p

x


----------



## Caz-x

Is it best to sew it all along or just at each end?


----------



## princessellie

sew it all along deffo, do a few backstitches at the ends to hold it in place, then zigzag all the way down

x


----------



## Kaites

I do the leg elastic a little different than ellie- I topstitch a channel along the edge of the leg hole and then run the elastic inside it, stitching it at each end. Sorry if that doesn't make sense, lol- always hard to put it in words!


----------



## princessellie

i always worry the elastic will twist if i do that :dohh:

x


----------



## Kaites

I haven't had problems with twisting (yet!)- I figure most of the brand names do the elastic channel and for me, it's the fastest /easiest way to get the elastic in there :shrug: Hey, whatever works for you and keeps the pee and poop contained :haha:


----------



## 555ann555

I hand embroidered the wee tshrt, and made the jeans from scrathch out of my maternity jeans :)

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/playtime2.jpg

I made these breastfeeding tops out of cheap Primark vests, you can't really see but the open up below my boobs...

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/4BFingtops.jpg

And these muslins are just decorated with felt to make them less boring:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/MUSLINS.jpg

And finally these are the tops of the 3 ring slings I made, but I'm wearing my mei tais the I bought a whole lot more!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/3ringslings.jpg


----------



## Kaites

Gorgeous work! I love Gabriella's t-shirt!


----------



## gills8752

Wow! WHat a stash!

I was brave and used my Minkee PUL - I made a 2 layer nappy - will need a good insert in it whe used. Mostly made it as we've got a photo shoot tomorrow and I want a pretty fluffy bum as all my are functional and the ones I've already made are night time bums!
The pic makes the colour loks less vibrant but its a very shocking pink!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs113.snc4/36003_10150203779570346_568215345_12594420_5282688_n.jpg


----------



## pink23

your all so good. im not that good. Im going to get a book to give me some ideas. i have just bought a printer so at least i can print out templates.
i cant remember who liked the dino bandana material, its reduced i think and there is some others.
Ive just ordered some spotty fabric and will try and make some pj's.
Will try and update what i made xx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 018.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## purple_kiwi

ive so far have sewwed each eand of my elestic cuting t short and stretching it and then i sew my layers together then fliped it inside right theni top stich and go around it where the elestic is and try not to sew it lol. im thinking of trying the zig zag stich way.


----------



## Plumfairy

DIY girls... Wondering where you buy your PUL from? I just ordered some from nappies by minki but wondered if anybody has found anywhere cheaper? I bought some PU wich I just though was PUL from somewhere else but its more like shower curtain material and not fully waterproof! Bummer! It will get used for other stuff so not totally wasted but still annoying! 

Am very impressed by all your DIY projects! I LOVE making stuff!! :D


----------



## xerinx

Pocket tots are quite good for pul and ebay sometimes have bargins!


----------



## cath

Plumfairy said:


> DIY girls... Wondering where you buy your PUL from? I just ordered some from nappies by minki but wondered if anybody has found anywhere cheaper? I bought some PU wich I just though was PUL from somewhere else but its more like shower curtain material and not fully waterproof! Bummer! It will get used for other stuff so not totally wasted but still annoying!
> 
> Am very impressed by all your DIY projects! I LOVE making stuff!! :D

Was it this one? 
https://www.fabricuk.com/fabrics.php?fabric_type=220
If so, I'm gutted as was going to order some of that once I'd used up my existing PUL but was wondering if it was proper PUL or not.


----------



## gills8752

POckets have minkee pul and poly pul and nappydashery have a couple

https://pocket-bots.com/pul_fabrics.htm
https://nappydashery.com/index.php?..._39_70&zenid=2aa98baf2f4a3ecac067a2bfbdc0b1e6

and I got some waterproof nylon from here which works just as well too

https://www.efabrics.co.uk/


----------



## ImisMummy

Have decided on the two new projects for the next couple of months.
I have an old skirt which hasnt fitted me for years but i cant bear to throw away so im going to turn it into a dress from ims to wear to the 8 wedding we have this year!
Im going to use u al my offcuts and make a lay blanket with a waterproof bottom for nay free time


----------



## Plumfairy

cath said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> DIY girls... Wondering where you buy your PUL from? I just ordered some from nappies by minki but wondered if anybody has found anywhere cheaper? I bought some PU wich I just though was PUL from somewhere else but its more like shower curtain material and not fully waterproof! Bummer! It will get used for other stuff so not totally wasted but still annoying!
> 
> Am very impressed by all your DIY projects! I LOVE making stuff!! :D
> 
> Was it this one?
> https://www.fabricuk.com/fabrics.php?fabric_type=220
> If so, I'm gutted as was going to order some of that once I'd used up my existing PUL but was wondering if it was proper PUL or not.Click to expand...

Yeh thats the one.. I was abit gutted when it came.. Thought I had a great bargain haha! But I think it would probably work for most things.. Just its not 100% waterproof like the proper PUL... More like damp proof I'd say... Still.. Im going to use it for other projects so not entirely wasted. :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Im waiting on some snaps now so i can make poppered nappies :happydance: ive got a nappy 90% made just waiting on snaps!


----------



## Plumfairy

Thankyou for the links gills8752. I'll have a mooch :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Kaites

xerinx said:


> Im waiting on some snaps now so i can make poppered nappies :happydance: ive got a nappy 90% made just waiting on snaps!

Nice! I've been eyeing a set of snap pliers and snaps since i prefer nappies with poppers but am having a hard time justifying the cost- I mean, really, Emma has more than enough nappies and I just make them now as something crafty to do. On the other hand, hubby spends a small fortune on his fish tanks, so what's $40 in the grand scheme of things? :blush:

i was checking out PUL online too and have decided to stick with the waterproof diaper nylon for now. I'd just be putting the PUL under a pretty print layer anyway since I didn't see any printed PUL that I was in love with- again, having a hard time justifying the cost after shipping, especially when our stash is more than adequate

I can't decide on what to make for our next nappy- flowers, butterflies or more ocean life? background is a pink minkee so I'm leaning towards something girly like butterflies but I think a jellyfish or octopus could be cute too...


----------



## xerinx

i spent £15 on pliers and ended up spending £14 on the snaps!! But i can justify it buy saying i can turn my tots bots nippas into snap fastening!!


----------



## Kaites

I was thinking I could convert my BGs and thirsties at some point too- geesh, I'll probably have some on order by the end of the weekend too :blush:


----------



## xerinx

Hehehe defo worth it!! Esp as logan has already learnt to undo the velcro!!!


----------



## Plumfairy

I ordered my snap pliers a few days ago but they come from china so wont be here for aaages yet! Sooo impatient!! Its crazy that the snaps cost almost as much as the pliers themselves!! you do get like 400 though so I guess they'd last a while!! :D


----------



## Kaites

Oh good point! Emma has undone hers a couple times too :)


----------



## xerinx

See its a good excuse! Sorry i mean reason!!


----------



## Kaites

lol, when I figure the pliers, etc will only be about $40 and a BG is about $20, that's only the cost of 2 nappies and the store near me will put snaps on a nappy for $1 per popper and if I had 2 rows of poppers, that would add up pretty fast- hmmm... I'm convincing myself to buy them as I type... Off to look at the kamsnaps website and ebay some more...


----------



## xerinx

Hehehehe sorry to tempt you!!


----------



## cath

Tempted me too, I've been mulling over getting some snap pliers for a week or 2 & I've now decided to get some. Am off to ebay for some retail therapy!


----------



## xerinx

Hehehe https://www.dummy-mummy.co.uk/category_20/Size-20--Sets-of-25.htm good place to buy snaps!!


----------



## Kaites

Next thing I know, you'll have me buying a serger :winkwink:


----------



## xerinx

Thats next on my list!! Dont tell OH!!!!


----------



## cath

Gonna get them from ebay as there's a seller on there from China that does the pliers plus either 200 or 400 snaps for under 30 quid. Which is the best size though, is it the 16s or 20s?


----------



## xerinx

Personally i have bought 20s.... but as they have yet to arrive i cant comment on how good they are!


----------



## cath

Thanks, I was leaning towards 20s too. Might go & measure the ones on my nappies to see what they are.


----------



## xerinx

Yea good idea!


----------



## cath

Hmmmm,all the ones on my nappies are around 11mm so I'm none the wiser. I thought the sizes referred to mm but obviously not. Might have to email the seller.


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha i dunno but i should get mine monday so once ive figured them out ill let you know!!


----------



## Kaites

This page has the diameters of the caps, etc:
https://www.kamsnaps.com/Product-FAQs-13.html

Looks like 20s are the ones we want for nappies :)
HTH :flower:

Well, all this popper talk resulted in me ordering one off ebay :blush: Looks like I'll be converting all my homemade nappies to poppers, lol :) I have a feeling it'll take weeks to arrive though- lots of time to sew up new fluff as I wait! I also ordered some nylon rings for another ring sling. I'm going to make one with a sports mesh material for at the beach. I just hope they arrive in time for me to make it before our camping trip in 2 weeks time.


----------



## 555ann555

Kaites said:


> Next thing I know, you'll have me buying a serger :winkwink:

Oooo I really want one of those too! I cannot justify it at all though :blush:


----------



## Kaites

Same here- I looked at them a couple weeks ago and they are so much more expensive than a sewing machine. I'd really need to have some kind of wahm business to justify the cost or buy used and convince my mum she needs a serger to share with me, lol :)

Happy 2 mths to you and Gabriella :)


----------



## xerinx

There is an overlocker in argos for £157!!


----------



## princessellie

yeh the snaps you need are 20s :)

x


----------



## gills8752

I've got an overlocker coming my way! :wohoo: :haha: Its my Mums though that she's giving me


----------



## cath

Think I'm gonna have a go at making a Maya Tei. I already have a Mei Tei but I suffer from back problems & it can be a bit uncomfy if I wear her for long periods of time. Is it just a matter of making a Mei Tei body but usng stretchy, wide material for the straps? I was thinking of using like a lycra/spandex material which is what i used for my home-made Moby.


----------



## xerinx

Yay my snaps arrived today!! And some polyester fabric crayons so we can draw!!

Wish me luck!!


----------



## cath

Ooooh good luck, have fun


----------



## xerinx

Hehehe i am! So far drawn my design just gotta transfer it to a wrap :D


----------



## xerinx

Hehehe my 1st attempt- theres a reason i dont draw!!! :rofl: Im getting oh to draw the rest!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs110.snc4/35870_1432038235620_1072823694_31289612_3615094_n.jpg


----------



## xerinx

Ok so my 1st poppered nappy :D And a wrap that oh did!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs090.snc4/35870_1432047515852_1072823694_31289667_2419985_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs090.snc4/35870_1432047555853_1072823694_31289668_5010039_n.jpg


----------



## princessellie

oooh very snazzy!

x


----------



## gills8752

Has anyone dyed their wraps succesfully yet? I'm wanting to dye my ugly ones but cant aford to buy dye that wont work lol


----------



## xerinx

Im still waiting on the idye for them hun... its been shipped but coming from usa... dont use normal dye!!


----------



## xerinx

My matching nappy and bib!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs090.snc4/35870_1432145518302_1072823694_31289922_7629767_n.jpg


----------



## pink23

aw they are so cute. ive got some spotty fabric coming and some monster fabric for some more bibs. the spotty one im going to attempt pj's i think.
Ive bought some elastic and a box to keep all my sewing stuff in . i really want to have a collection of things i have made x


----------



## Kaites

Cath- https://thosemartins.com/bmt/ is a mei tai pattern that is fairly similar to a maya tei- nice wide shoulders on it. When I made it, I just used the same corderoy that I used for the body panels and it turned out super comfy. I'd worry that the stretchy stuff might stretch too much :shrug: I think she models her pattern on the "frankenkozy" pattern but has added a hood and a pocket. HTH :)

gills- a mum on diaper swappers used the idye stuff on a PUL wetbag and some white BGs, etc and everything, including the aplix and poppers turned a gorgeous blue- I really want to try iDye but can't find it around here either and would have to order it from the US (spent enough on the weekend on other stuff so won't be dyeing mine anytime soon :dohh:)

xerinx- I love the camo set! So cute :) I have a pink camo fitted for Emma- her and Logan can be a matching pair, lol :haha: looks like you have an OH who likes Transformers too :winkwink:

Well, hubby took me to the fabric store yesterday (not exactly a romantic outing but I enjoyed it, lol)- bought more minkee, a Canada print for a Canada Day nappy, a blue flame print fabric and more fleece for inners and mesh material for a beach sling. I'm thinking of attempting something like a GroBaby hybrid with a snap-in insert once the snap pliers arrive since I should have lots of mesh leftover from the sling to line the nappy with.


----------



## xerinx

Yea he loves transformers!! Must be a man thing!! 

I made him a matching wet bag too!! 

And i got idye on ebay for about £6 including postage from usa!


----------



## gills8752

I found it first hit when I googled it. UK based £3.25 a packet

https://www.fredaldous.co.uk/shop-online/idye---poly.htm


----------



## xerinx

But with postage its £6.05 i paid $6.27 which worked out to £4.22 :)


----------



## gills8752

geez didnt look at their postage charges lol


----------



## xerinx

Lol yea thats what puts prices up to stupid levels!! I hate postage charges!!


----------



## Kaites

I thought of another use for my snaps once they arrive: I'm going to add a popper to Emma's sunhats and make a lanyard that snaps to them, holding them to the strap of the baby carrier. Everytime we walk to baby signing, her hat flies off in the wind and I'm bound to lose it one of these days- nearly lost it today as we walked along the highway overpass.


----------



## xerinx

Awwww good idea!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Fab idea! I have a little nappy idea up my sleeve but will have to wait until all my gear arrives before I spill! :D It could either look super cute or just wrong!! We'll see! :D


----------



## gills8752

Oooh you know what I was going to ask - has anyone dyed their terries? Mine are 3rd/4th/5th hand so are quite manky looking but work fine so I was wondering if I could dye them so they aren't so ugly?


----------



## xerinx

Ive dyed prefolds which are made out of cotton and they turned out brill so should think terries will too. Im dying my terries on friday :D


----------



## gills8752

oh I'm not sure if mine are prefold or terries lol think they are prefolds but i call them terries so joe blogs understand what nappies im using lol

Did you use normal dye?


----------



## xerinx

Yea just used dylon machine dye. If they have a label just make sure they are cotton ect :D


----------



## xerinx

xerinx said:


> Ok so heres my photos.. no laughing!!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs107.snc4/35710_1428597269598_1072823694_31277648_6688200_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs107.snc4/35710_1428597349600_1072823694_31277649_1911933_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs107.snc4/35710_1428597389601_1072823694_31277650_8187917_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs107.snc4/35710_1428597469603_1072823694_31277651_1794624_n.jpg
> 
> Ok so the wraps are a distaster (am gonna buy some black next week!) but i like the prefolds :)



Heres my prefolds dyed gills :D


----------



## gills8752

cool thanks! I'll give that a go if funds allow me next month!


----------



## purple_kiwi

i made a sweater! i turned an old sweater into a new one! even reused the zipper lol. took forever i had to make my own pattern! but look! proud of myself only took 5 hrs! :D
 



Attached Files:







p_00705.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 11









p_00707.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 14









p_00708.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## princessellie

thats gorgeous, i bought a lovely mens hoody from primark the other week to make leyla a hoody out of it but am too scared just yet lol, need to psyche myself up to do it, just seems sooo hard lol

x


----------



## xerinx

Well my idye arrived today and i have some wraps in the wash with it now so fingers crossed they turn out the colour they are meant to go!!!


----------



## xerinx

Right so heres my results :D
Cotton bottoms wraps :D
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs013.ash2/34028_1434985709305_1072823694_31297358_2768282_n.jpg

Motherease wrap even with my lame drawing!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs013.snc4/34028_1434985749306_1072823694_31297359_8110721_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs013.snc4/34028_1434985789307_1072823694_31297360_6387196_n.jpg

kooshies wrap with patterns-
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs013.snc4/34028_1434985829308_1072823694_31297361_5043919_n.jpg

And the rubber on my washing machine!! :haha:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs013.ash2/34028_1434985869309_1072823694_31297362_6645836_n.jpg


----------



## princessellie

haha omg, how are you getting that off :shock:

x


----------



## xerinx

Im not!! :haha: it doesnt rub off so hopefully wont come off on my clothes!! (or nappies!!)


----------



## princessellie

haha lets hope not

x


----------



## xerinx

Ive put it on a wash now so will find out!!


----------



## Kaites

xerinx- looks like the idye banished the lilac colour from the wraps, lol :) I have some on the way too- was actually pretty cheap for me to buy the ebay stuff and have it shipped here so we'll give it a go on our white pockets that now have food stains on them. 

purple_kiwi- nice work on the hoodie! Kailee is a cutie :)

Well, I think I have DIY ADHD- I keep starting projects but take forever to finish them, lol :) I've got a pair of crocheted longies, a couple of nappies, a sun shirt for Emma and a ring sling all in progress- I really should pick a project and stick to it :blush:


----------



## xerinx

yea defo no lilac anymore!! They are a brighter blue than the photos show so im happy :D

Im buying some more dylon tomorrow gonna do some tots bots and some terries and maybe some motherease nappies too :D


----------



## purple_kiwi

princessellie said:


> thats gorgeous, i bought a lovely mens hoody from primark the other week to make leyla a hoody out of it but am too scared just yet lol, need to psyche myself up to do it, just seems sooo hard lol
> 
> x

the hardest part was drawing the pattern lol. i just took a sweater that already fit her and traced the arms the front the back and the hood peices lol. then i started with the easy parts first lol like the hood then the arms. my grandma gave me a awesum tip though and it was to like sew the top of the arm on then sew down the arm all the way down the sides at like one time iykwim


----------



## 555ann555

I've been sewing again, I discovered that I can appliquet with my sewing machine after all! I thought I had no stitches close enough together to do it, till I messed about with the button hole stitch :thumbup:
Gabriella's been invited to a 1st birthday party on Saturday & the mum always dresses the wee girl in really bloody expensive baby clothes so I figured I'd not really be able to afford an outfit she'd appreciate so I'd make something she couldn't actually buy...

Cot blanket for the birthday girl:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/a1.jpg
Front of the taggie for the birthday girl:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/a2.jpg
Back of the girlie taggie:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/a3.jpg

To try out my skills I made this first:
Back of the taggie for my great-nephew-to-be (Ethan)
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/a5.jpg
Front of the taggie for Ethan (it has little tattoos on the fabric :cloud9:)
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/a4.jpg


----------



## Kaites

looks great Ann!

Erin- how did you dye the stuff with idye? Ours is still enroute, but I was trying to figure out if I would be able to tie-dye with 2 colours and am wondering if you used the machine or stove-top method. I know it dyed your machine, but wasn't sure if that was when you rinsed everything after :)


----------



## xerinx

I did it in the machine.. the instructions were a bit hard to follow as they are designed for top loader machines (think thats what they are called) also gives you 2 different setting agents to use eitehr salt or vinegar depending on fabric... but i didnt know what to use! If its 100% polyester then you dont use a setting agent so i didnt and they worked great :D 

I washed my clothes after doing a rinse and my machine didnt dye anything however when ive done his nappies tonight i know have 3 bamboo LL with blue velcro!! ooopppsss but they look nice!! :haha: 

You need ceramic pot to do the stove method and i didnt have one!


----------



## Kaites

hmm the only ceramic pot we have is one that my hubby uses when making home brew- somehow I doubt he'd appreciate me using it to dye nappies :haha: I wonder if there are any sales on ceramic pots this week at the camping goods store...


----------



## xerinx

Tbh im not sure how easy it would be to tie dye with idye as it has to be done at a high heat! Washer had to be on highest so was washing at 95! 

Im spending my day dying nappies today :D have some red which are nearly done and then starting on yellow :D


----------



## happygirl666

hi mummys :D 
i just found a realy good websight :D 

https://www.hotcouponworld.com/forums/arts-crafts/223-do-yourself-baby-kid-items.html 

EXSIIIIIIIIIITED hope you girls are ok 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

my love


----------



## xerinx

So heres how my nappies turned out :D

Excuse the hellhole i call my garden!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs140.snc4/37340_1436170378921_1072823694_31300174_3618603_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs080.ash2/37340_1436170418922_1072823694_31300175_8090375_n.jpg

The red looks pink in pics but its bright red in real life :D Im so happy with them!!

Ive dyed some tots bots, some motherease, some terries and some prefolds :D


----------



## happygirl666

omg they are well cool :D


----------



## xerinx

They are so bright and cheerful! Better than plain white!!


----------



## happygirl666

true 
:D white is a bit dull lol


----------



## pink23

ooh very nice. would you say like a coco cola red x
heres my new bibs really need to do something else.
 



Attached Files:







25062010450.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cath

Arrrrgh, started my maya tie today,was going really well & now I cant find my stretchy material for the shoulder straps. I've no idea where I've put it-I've had a good look but cant be bothered turning the house upside down to look for it so have had to stop & watch the World Cup instead.


----------



## xerinx

pink23 said:


> ooh very nice. would you say like a coco cola red x
> heres my new bibs really need to do something else.

Yea that sort of red.. like pillar box red! 

We wont put logan in any girly clours so if there was a hint of pink i would of dyed them again!!

Cute bibs hun :) Ive got that spotty fabric :D


----------



## Plumfairy

Wow the nappies turned out fab erin. Very cool! Loving those bibs too! Very cute! My PUL still hasn't arrived! :( Boo! x


----------



## xerinx

I loves them!! It makes my boring part of stash not so boring!! I have/had 25 white tots bots!! now they are mixed with red and yellow :D And i had 20 motherease which are now mixed too :D 

I love my 'boring' nappies they work so well and now they arent so boring!!

Hope your PUL comes soon hun!!


----------



## Kaites

Erin- The tie-dying turned out well- I like the red!

pinks- cute bibs!

plumfairy- hope the pul arrives soon! 

I just have a couple snaps left to add to a little kimono sun cover-up I've been making for Emma. Can't decide if I want to bother with sewing some on or wait til my kam snaps arrive. Also started making a butterfly applique for the bum of a nappy.


----------



## xerinx

The kam snaps work brilliantly hun!! They are so much better than the ones i sewn on!!


----------



## Kaites

My only concern with the kam snaps on the kimono is that the fabric is really thin and they might hold together a bit too strong and eventually pull through the fabric :shrug: Of course, I am still looking for any opportunity to use the kam snaps once they arrive :haha:


----------



## xerinx

Ummm maybe cut lil squares of a stronger fabric to back the kams?

ETA if that makes any sense? lol im tired so explaining things aint working too well!!


----------



## Kaites

That's an idea- I have some time to decide since it's shipping from Hong Kong :wacko: If I'm feeling ambitious I could always do the sewing snaps for now and put the kam snaps on later :shrug:


----------



## gills8752

use some interfacing to strengthen for the snaps


----------



## purple_kiwi

what kind of matterial do people use for there bibs? and i made a sock monkey! its so cute lol an omg those came out amazing colours i like the red lol
 



Attached Files:







p_00780.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xerinx

Yea soo bright!! I was scared they were gonna go pink!!


----------



## pink23

i just buy the fq of material, i think its cotton then i just bought a big fleece and cut it down for what i need. its soaks calebs dribble up a lot.


----------



## 555ann555

pink23 said:


> ooh very nice. would you say like a coco cola red x
> heres my new bibs really need to do something else.

They're cute :) Do you just fold a square in half to make them?


----------



## 555ann555

xerinx said:


> I loves them!! It makes my boring part of stash not so boring!! I have/had 25 white tots bots!! now they are mixed with red and yellow :D And i had 20 motherease which are now mixed too :D
> 
> I love my 'boring' nappies they work so well and now they arent so boring!!
> 
> Hope your PUL comes soon hun!!

They're fantastic! They turned out brill, did your machine rubber seal change colour too?


----------



## xerinx

After washing a few times the blue came out the seal... and the red and yellow didnt effect it at all :D


----------



## pink23

you can do it that way. ive measured it 18"lenght then 14" each side for the triangle point.x


----------



## pink23

hi girls look what i've made. Im pretty proud of myself , they took a couple of hours to do but i took my time. just got to try them out now xx
 



Attached Files:







26062010451.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xerinx

Awww so cute! I made logan some shorts but couldnt figure the crotch out!!


----------



## cath

Oooh, they're lovely


----------



## pink23

its is a bit awkward but some how manged it. need to try and do a matching top now. either a t-shirt or shirt. might try shirt x


----------



## xerinx

Hehehe that material reminds me of children in need and pudsy bear!! (i have the same stuff here!!)


----------



## pink23

ha ha. i need some more material x


----------



## Kaites

they look awesome! That's a great idea too- Emma needs more shorts for bedtime.


----------



## Hayley90

girls, dont know if this is any good, but for those who were making there own nappies & wanted PUL - this ebay shop sells nappy sized cuts in diff. colours quite cheap. 

Dunno if its any good, but for £2 you cant really complain?! 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Waterproof-P...g_Nappies_LE&hash=item2a06aced38#ht_500wt_928

:flower:


----------



## gills8752

ooh thats pocket bots on ebay! I paid a pound more for mine! cheeky!! I'll buy it from ebay now instead!


----------



## xerinx

If youre only buying 1 nappy cut its cheaper as pocketbots website charges £2 postage but if you are buying more than 2 cuts buy from actual website as only have to pay £2 postage instead of postage on each cut :D


----------



## Hayley90

:) glad it's of use, didn't wanna post a crappy one :haha: xx


----------



## 555ann555

xerinx said:


> If youre only buying 1 nappy cut its cheaper as pocketbots website charges £2 postage but if you are buying more than 2 cuts buy from actual website as only have to pay £2 postage instead of postage on each cut :D

You might be able to get them to combine the postage on ebay, it's worth asking :)

Pink23: They are dead cute :D Did you do an elastic waist or a drawstring?


----------



## pink23

elastic but i think i will do a drawstring one next. used a bit to much elastic x


----------



## Rach28

Loving the dyed nappies Erin :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Thanks rach :D


----------



## Rach28

On a DIY theme.... I read on a forum somewhere, some American Cloth Mum's using microfibre cloths that you can buy from the supermarket cleaning section as inserts. 

Aldi do a pack of 2 large MF cloths for £1.19 - they can be folded up to make fab inserts for adding an extra bit of absorbancy but keeping down the bulk.... plus, they are coloured, they currently have green, yellow, blue and lilac


----------



## xerinx

I bought poundland microfibre floor cloths!! Got 5 for a pound and they work brill!! Only white but no one sees them!!


----------



## Kaites

I'm getting seriously impatient for my kam snap pliers and rings for my ring sling to arrive :hissy:

I have finished a blue flame print nappy but need snaps before Emma can model it and have a hemmed the edges, etc of the ring sling and just need the rings to finish sewing it. I hope the rings arrive soon since I was making the ring sling for a camping trip this weekend....

rather pointless post- ho hum.... How's everyone else doing?

Has anyone made boosters with Zorb? I'm contemplating making a trim nighttime diaper...


----------



## Rach28

xerinx said:


> I bought poundland microfibre floor cloths!! Got 5 for a pound and they work brill!! Only white but no one sees them!!

They dont have any in the shop near us :( 

And yeah, no one see's them but they look pretty hanging on the line to dry :loopy:


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha true! But i dye everything anyway!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Ladies, would any of you be interested in buying some material off me? I bought way too much. 

I have a piece of bright jigsaw fleece, cats fleece, giraffe velboa and cheetah velboa. Can get measurements and pics if any interest :) xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

i made a giraffe with some extra fabric i had left from my mei tai. im really starting to like making toys lol. its easier then diapers lol i had a lady that was going to give me fabric off freecycle but she never emailed me again :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







p_00018.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6









p_00017.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gills8752

ooh lovely! I need to get some more sewing done. I've had a busy week and tidied all my bits away. But i've got an overlocker and some elastic and bits n pieces coming soon so that will get me started again!


----------



## Kaites

purple_kiwi- cute toys!
gills- I'm jealous of your overlocker!

Here are our latest nappy efforts. Doing a side snap this time. We're still waiting on the kam snaps :hissy: but since it's Canada Day today, I had to use sew on snaps on the Canada Day nappy until the kam snaps arrive. Still waiting on the ring sling rings too so looks like I won't be using the water sling camping this weekend since we leave tomorrow- grr- I hate Canada Post!
Emma's blue flame nappy:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/june070.jpg

Emma's Canada Day nappy:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/june079.jpg
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/june096.jpg


----------



## aurora

Ooo love the Canada one!!

Heres my current project, my first knitting project really. My last one was when I was about 12 and didn't progress past a swatch. lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/tammyw/blanket.jpg


----------



## sahara

OK I want to have a go at this.............

can some one recommend a sewing machine (don't have much money) what stitches i need to learn for making bibs, nappies etc and any recommended books to help me

thx :flower:

eta last time i used a sewing machine I was 7 or 8 lol


----------



## gills8752

kaites - dont be jealous its a cheapy my mum had her in cupboard that I'm stealing off her! lol

Still got sweet fanny adams done. My lo decided that she would only sleep on me today so I slept for a few hours instead of doing something productive! lol


----------



## kglo

Hi Ladies, 

I see loads of you are saving for a sewing machine, have you considered a wanted Ad on freecycle, I posted one for a sewing machine last week and a kind lady gave me a beauty. 

Just an idea but these are regulars on Freecycle and any money saved is money you can spend on your projects.


----------



## pink23

Hi sahara :wave:
I have only got one of those £20 argos ones and its been ok for bibs and trousers. If i get better with stictching i might save up for a better one.
I have just followed guides off the internet and printed off patterns. Ive only done bandana bibs and some pj bottoms but cant wait to do more.
Oooh im off to check freecycle to x hope everyones ok.
I have re used my pjs for some for caleb and think im going to try a nappy soon. fx'd x


----------



## sahara

pink23 thats great thank you. 

I don't know what stitches to use where do the patterns etc help with that and how to do them - sorry complete novice here :haha:


----------



## pink23

https://www.make-baby-stuff.com
https://www.freepatterns.com
https://www.allcrafts.net/sewing.htm
these are just a few ive found. Im not sure with stiches as mine just does the basic but im sure the other girls will help xx


----------



## Kaites

Most patterns just need straight stitch and zigzag stitches- pretty basic! I think my machine does something like 16 different stitches but I've only used a few. I got my machine off my grandmother- another family freebie :) If you have questions when you are starting out Sahara, I'm sure we'd all be happy to help with any questions (as best we can anyway, lol).

Aurora- Nice blanket- looks great! I don't have the patience for knitting, especially something as big as a blanket.


----------



## gills8752

I here to make you jealous now...My freeebie cheapy overlocker!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs090.snc4/35886_10150212416740346_568215345_12850930_5190759_n.jpg

Now I must find time to do it! I've got a cot to sort out first and I'd like to make bumpers for it - anyone know a good pattern?


----------



## Pops

You are all so talented! :thumbup:

I am after a taggie or two for Missy if anyone makes them for others? Would rather buy from someone here than a stranger!

xxx


----------



## gills8752

Ha - My sewing skills arn't good enough to make something for someone else hahaha


----------



## pink23

my skills arent either. im just glad my bibs look ok for caleb to wear them outside the house to xx


----------



## Mynx

Hey ladies, I'm after making my own fleece liners for Evie when we start properly on the fluff nappies (still waiting for my stash to arrive lol) 
What's the best kind of fleece to use? Could I, for example, just go down to Primark or somewhere like that and buy a couple of cheap fleece blankets and cut them up? Or does it have to be a particular fleece? 
Any other tips on fleece liners? 

Thank you :flower:


----------



## xerinx

I just use poundlands cheap blankets :D


----------



## Mynx

Ah I know the ones, I have a couple of those and I can nip down and get some more later on :) Thanks hun!


----------



## gills8752

I've never tried fleece liners - how do you use them/what do they look like? Are they worthwhile on a baby who doesn't move yet? I've made a fleece outer nappy but its not so good as she's not mobile yet.


----------



## xerinx

They are just the liner hun that goes inside the nappy so your babies bum stays dry :D


----------



## gills8752

and it really doesnt matter what kind of fleece then? I might try that for night time hmmmm. She's fine during the day as I change her often enough. 
Now there's a use for my new overlocker! lol


----------



## xerinx

They also protect against nappy rash ect and catch poops so your nappies dont get stained :D


----------



## Caz-x

My latest attempt at DIY. K only had 2 pairs of shorts PJ's & its really warm here atm. So, I got an old pair of his out of the cupbard that had got too short in the leg & arms, chopped them down & made it into a shorts/short sleeved PJ set! should last him the summer & found another old pair that I can do the same with. DH is impressed that I'm recycling instead of buying new :D I also made T a couple of bandana bibs, but under did the neck length so had to add to them *doh*. I will try again when I get to a cheapy shop for cheap fleece. I'm also going to look for some fabric for some homemade wipes, was thinking fleece on one side & soft towelling on the other.


----------



## Bumbled Bee

I need some ideas!
I have about 1/2 a metre of super cute Cath Kidson cowboy print fabric. I want to make something out of it, but can't decide what to do. The fabric is left over from making a nappy, so I didn't want to make another one. 
I was thinking about trying to make a grobag type sleeping bag, but it'll be tricky as I've never sewn in a zipper.
Any other ideas??


----------



## xerinx

What about a changing mat? Fleece or something on back with waterproof in the middle?, Or A blanket? Or A matching top for nappy? Or a bandana bib? Or a lil teddy? Ummm theres loads of lil ideas lol :D


----------



## Mynx

I had a go at making my own fleece liners the other day.. got a fleece blanket from Dunelm for £3.99 (the blanket is huge!) Made a template - that was actually the hardest bit, trying to make a good shaped template - and cut out around 20 or so liners.. I'm really pleased with them! I've washed them already so at least they'll be absorbant now, and now they're just waiting to be used :thumbup:


----------



## Kaites

Bumbled Bee- how about a wetbag to match the nappy?

Mynx- the liners sound great :thumbup:

Well, the rings for my ring sling arrived yesterday-figures since I needed them on friday for our camping trip :dohh: Oh well, I think we are planning more camping so I'll use it at the beach later this summer. My kam snaps and pliers also arrived- I like them but they didn't come with instructions so I'm still figuring out the best way to use them without crushing the plastic snaps. Good thing I have lots of snaps because so far, I've wasted a pile of them :haha: Still waiting on the iDye poly to dye our white PUL pockets though. Hope everyone's projects are coming along well :)


----------



## xerinx

Well today ive ironed on a spiderman and superman embroidery onto my dyed wraps :D They look ace :D Tried on a nappy but melted it!!!


----------



## Kaites

Sounds cool- need piccies Erin :lol:

I was wondering if that would work too- wee notions are wayyyyyy out of my price range after exchange/shipping/duty so i was wondering if that would give the same effect.


----------



## xerinx

Here we go :D

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs023.ash2/34516_1446630800425_1072823694_31330941_1204480_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs063.snc4/34516_1446630840426_1072823694_31330942_4294473_n.jpg


----------



## Kaites

They look awesome Erin! I love the superhero theme too :)


----------



## xerinx

My oh is into superheros and tranformers ect so i try to get logan to have nappies that fit in with it (might make him show a interest!!) :haha:


----------



## Bumbled Bee

Where is a good place to get iron on patches?


----------



## pink23

ooh i started a wet bag but the bottom thread on sewing machine has ran out so i need to fix it. x


----------



## xerinx

I bought mine from ebay! :D Remember dont use them on nappies as they melt!!


----------



## 555ann555

Bumbled Bee said:


> I need some ideas!
> I have about 1/2 a metre of super cute Cath Kidson cowboy print fabric. I want to make something out of it, but can't decide what to do. The fabric is left over from making a nappy, so I didn't want to make another one.
> I was thinking about trying to make a grobag type sleeping bag, but it'll be tricky as I've never sewn in a zipper.
> Any other ideas??

You could still do the grobag, but if you're scared off by the zipper you could use press studs for all the closures instead... Or velcro for that matter!

I'm sure you'd find a few demo videos on youtube to show how to sew in a zipper, but it really isn't too bad, just a bit fiddly first time. Worst case scenario you get your wee seam ripper out and try again :)


----------



## wantababybump

I'm actually VERY excited I found this DIY thread!! 

I'm in the process right now of making my nursing pillow but ran out of stuffing and have to get more tomorrow. I make ispy bags, crayon rolls, baby legs, cuddle blankets...haha the list really does go on. I can't wait for LO to arrive as I really want to try cloth diapering (only will be part time CD) and want to make some of my own diapers but have been too intimidated to actually do so yet as I am in NS, Canada and at my local fabric shop we dont have PUL or Minky etc. So I havent figured out what else I can use to make the diapers and inserts yet without having to order it all online. I also want to try mama cloth and probbly will order some for postpartum until I can make my own! 

here is the latest ispy bag I made for an order from a friend :)
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/Other%20projects/100_9557.jpg

and the tags that will eventually be printed and laminated once I get some printer ink!
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/Other%20projects/Jammiefields1.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/Other%20projects/Jammiefields.jpg


----------



## aurora

Oh wow, wanta, that bag is REALLY cute!!!


----------



## wantababybump

Thanks!! It's 5.5"x5.5" :) Its so small and cute lol I usually make the bags 7"x7" :)


----------



## Kaites

wantababybump- :hi: Cute ispy bag! Fabricland have a diapering material for like $16/m- not a great price but works well for a hidden layer and they sell microchenille that can go over top. If you are contemplating making a bunch of diapers for your LO, I discovered Wazoodle have packages of precut bamboo diapers that you just have to assemble and sew- I don't know if that helps but I wish I had gone that route. They also sell PUL, etc. HTH :flower:

My iDye Poly arrived today! :happydance: now the only question is do I hijack my hubby's beer brewing pot to dye our PUL diapers? :haha: I also finally got the kam snaps on Emma's flame nappy too- here's an action shot :)
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/flamediaper004.jpg


----------



## wantababybump

Kaites said:


> wantababybump- :hi: Cute ispy bag! Fabricland have a diapering material for like $16/m- not a great price but works well for a hidden layer and they sell microchenille that can go over top. If you are contemplating making a bunch of diapers for your LO, I discovered Wazoodle have packages of precut bamboo diapers that you just have to assemble and sew- I don't know if that helps but I wish I had gone that route. They also sell PUL, etc. HTH :flower:
> 
> My iDye Poly arrived today! :happydance: now the only question is do I hijack my hubby's beer brewing pot to dye our PUL diapers? :haha: I also finally got the kam snaps on Emma's flame nappy too- here's an action shot :)
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/flamediaper004.jpg

We dont have a fabricland here...we have fabricville but everytime I ask them for certain fabrics they look at me funny! lol The only thing they have is white diapering flannel. I have picked up microchenille but I didnt know if I could use it on the inside of the diaper to wick moisture away or not. :shrug: Haha I am very new to the cloth diapering world!


----------



## Kaites

You might be able to use the microchenille on the inside- I've seen some wahm's that have used it on other sites but haven't tried it myself. Might be kinda like suede cloth (the stuff that BG uses) just with a thicker pile :shrug: I've used it as an outer with a waterproof nylon behind it and then regular fleece as the inner- all the cuteness/softness but waterproof. I hear ya re: strange looks- first time I went into Fabricland and asked for PUL, they looked at me like I'd sprouted an extra head or something. I don't think they get too many people making diapers- the polyurethane coated nylon was tucked in a back corner of the store in the upholstery section.


----------



## Bumbled Bee

im from nova scotia too!


----------



## gills8752

kaites - love your fluffy bum! Its ace!

Whats an ipsy bag?? :blush:

Everyone seems to be on a roll here!!

I've finally done some more DIY this afternoon. I dug out some rose printed cotton I bought for a dress and half abandonded so I've made a wet bag from it.
I've used my cotton for the outer and PU Nylon inside for a waterproof layer. I got a bit carried away and beaded it too (only one side mind - Hubby came home just as I finished one side so normal life must continue...)

I've kinda stopped nappy making now, my velcro ones whilst cute just aren't working. She keeps pulling them off so I'm needing some snaps but there's no way I can afford to spend £40odd on them plus a set of pliers. 

So I think next - I might try a bag. Anyone got any good patterns for one? I've got more of this rose cotton print and some heavy duty fabric I can use as inner for stregth. I'm not really sure of what style or anything though. Only know I want a long strap to go over my buggy handlebar.

Piccies of wetbag....

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs181.snc4/37368_10150216993865346_568215345_12974114_1969694_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs055.snc4/35131_10150216993895346_568215345_12974115_4421779_n.jpg


----------



## xerinx

https://www.burdastyle.com/ - have good styles for bags!!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Size-16-20-2...m&pt=UK_Crafts_Buttons_EH&hash=item5d2990b4ba - £25 for snaps and pliers hun :D


----------



## princessellie

bags are so easy, you basically cut two rectangles the size you want your bag to be, plus a bit more on the bottom for the base, then cut a 2in (ish) square out of each bottom side, sew in whiatever pockets etc you want on the front or the inside, then sew the side seams together, sew the bottom together, leaving the two cut out squares open, then you fold them on the diagonal and sew to make the base boxy :)

not sure i explained that very well haha but it is very easy

x


----------



## Floralaura

I got my pliers and snaps from this Lady..

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/POLYACETAL-R...upplies_MJ&hash=item3a5ca8760a#ht_1603wt_1137

she has a website too..sometimes works out cheaper to get them off the website rather than her ebay :flower:

www.dummy-mummy.co.uk


----------



## wantababybump

gills8752 said:


> kaites - love your fluffy bum! Its ace!
> 
> Whats an ipsy bag?? :blush:
> 
> Everyone seems to be on a roll here!!

An ispy bag is kind of like the books called I spy I dont know if you have them over there (https://www.amazon.ca/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...books&hvadid=2549253477&ref=pd_sl_zqb8xrdft_e)...but its a little bag with a window that you can see in and its filled with trinkets that the kids have to find (the one I made has 10 trinkets and the pictures and words are listed on a card) they move around the poly pellets to find the items!!


----------



## cath

Woooohoooo, finally finished my maya tie. I've boobed by making the shoulder straps come out of the body rather than the hood which means the hood doesnt stand up but it will do for now, I'm going to have another go when I get chance. And here it is in action: 

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l102/catht1977/Charlotte/P7050131.jpg


----------



## Kaites

Gill- pretty wetbag!

Cath- the maya tie looks so comfy! With ours, I put little loops on the straps and ties on each corner of the hood and the ties hook through the loops to make the hood stand up when we want to use it (if that makes any sense, lol)

Hubby played for a couple hours with Emma so that I could get some sewing done- finished the water ring sling and made a lanyard that attaches Emma's sunhats to our carriers. Also working on a pair of crochet shorties but it's taking me forever- doesn't help that I've made them a bit too big- oh well, will definitely last until PLing!

anyway, here's the ring sling in action :)
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/july10007.jpg


----------



## pink23

oh wow they are all great designs.
Now that i have started a job i am going to save for a bigger sewing machine cos i only have one of those jml ones. least then i can recyclye my jeans and try and do something for caleb.
Im going to try and finish my wetbag soon to xx


----------



## mama_katie87

This is the tutorial I used to make my first diaper: https://mayna.livejournal.com/198548.html?view=7492756

My first diaper took me about 2 hours to make and turned out ok. I have since then made 3 different patterns. I have a small, medium, and large one. All I did was take a OS diaper and trace it at each setting. 

Unfortunetly I dont have any pictures of my more recent ones. 

And would a shower curtain really work for as a PUL? I would just worry about it wicking.


----------



## 555ann555

Kaites: very nice :thumbup: I barely use my ring slings because Gabriella can't sit up yet, but I think they'll be good once she's the size of Emma :)

Cath: good job on the maya :) I'm not sure I understand about the hood coming out of the straps though! :confused: I can't picture that at all...

I've been making some clothes for Gabriella, they're both 3 month sized on the pattern, but I think it'll be at least a couple of weeks till they fit. I appliqued & embroidered the satin romper: 
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/ginghamtrousertop.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/satinromper.jpg

And more crafts than sewing for a change I've also made a digital scrapbook & favours for her Christening:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/christeningfavours.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/sneekpreviewscrapbookweek1011.jpg


----------



## Kaites

mama_katie- :hi: I've always just traced our favourite diapers too- I already know they are going to fit great that way :thumbup: I haven't tried the shower curtain idea, but assuming it's a waterproofed nylon, it'd work fine for a barrier layer. you'd just have to make sure the pretty outer wasn't a fabric that wicks too badly (like a flannel or something super absorbant). 

Ann- your projects are always so gorgeous and professional looking! I love the appliques on the rompers :)


----------



## dougie

ive started knitting some baby legs for louie, he has some already but they are fussy and dont fit him well so im knitting him some nice grey ones to go with everything :) and they are a beautiful bamboo wool
im making them up as i go along :/


----------



## ClaireNicole

Hi everyone! I'm Claire! and I thought I'd share my most recent DIY project with everyone! 

My new goal in life is to learn how to sew... so I'm going to get a sewing machine asap and then I'm sure you ladies will be hearing from me... but I've never been a crafty person! I can't even color inside the lines!! But there is a part of me that know women made all their own baby clothes and diapers FOREVER so then I should be able to too right?!?! (I did get a B in Home Ec!) SO instead of buying expencive onsies that say fun things or have logos on them (because OH and I are HUGE sports fans) I decided long time ago that I would iron on transfer them all! I mean its not like it needs years of wearing right??? So I finally bought some onsies and here is attempt number one at my Dallas Cowboys onsie :|
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1748.jpg
now something there just didn't turn out huh :| Not to mention I left the sizing sticker on and it melted to the iron and mucked up the C :D So now I had to scrape my iron off! 

Now a few minutes older and wiser and I pulled the sizing sticker off the next one and made sure all the letters were right side up and everything was great and heres what I got
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1749.jpg
apparently... the transfers have to be facing the FABRIC! So now I have blue gunk all over my iron and ANOTHER ruined onsie :| 

I had one more cutout printed out and I figured What the heck right so I just ironed it on my last white onsie which actually is pretty cute
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1750.jpg

So Heres the recap... I apparently am not smart enough to iron on transfers to a tshirt... and probably shouldn't use an iron ever again (even though I think I'm going to have to buy a new one)... but they are letting me have babies :rofl:

I blame baby brain!!!

lol I hope this isn't too long! Just thought someone else might get a laugh out of it!! can't wait to start sewing!!!


----------



## pink23

aww you got there in the end.
Welcome the club yey xx
I still havent got a clue with sewing but managed to do a few bibs and some trousers xx


----------



## gills8752

lol Claire! Your braver than me - I cant figure out transfers either. Something to do with reverse writing and reverse on the fabric arghH!!!!

On another note - I've gone DIY crazy - will get some pics tomo but to match my wet bag I've made a masssssive bag for using as a changing bag and a changing mat which I'm just about to turn in and finish off. Ooooh my fingers hurt! You'll see why when I post a pic of the bag.....


----------



## pink23

oooh cant wait xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Lol it just seems so simple!!! Print, cut, iron... I think I permanently melted a rug :| At least sewing shouldn't be as bad because i'm not ruining an already usable thing lol ... even though my baby will wear the ruined onsies lmao

Can't wait to see what you made!


----------



## gills8752

Righto - heres my latest diy-ing...

Not sure if I posted my wet bag but here's part one...(possibly again lol)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs181.snc4/37368_10150216993865346_568215345_12974114_1969694_n.jpg

With both sides beaded randomly...

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs055.snc4/35131_10150216993895346_568215345_12974115_4421779_n.jpg

Then my biiiiig bag....

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38072_10150220370580346_568215345_13069039_3171020_n.jpg

Then why my fingers hurt - too much beading lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs055.snc4/35123_10150220370815346_568215345_13069046_5547991_n.jpg

and finally a matching change mat..

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs016.ash2/34147_10150220370970346_568215345_13069048_7861249_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs046.snc4/34678_10150220371075346_568215345_13069049_3081039_n.jpg

Only part beaded as I'll do that when Lo goes to bed later. I'm going to bed all along the edge then around the ties.

Phew - Next project material has arrived this morning too - a chiffon kaftan for the beach holiday in 2 months - plus a matching one for my LO. gonna be soooo cute!! lol


----------



## wantababybump

Another ispy bag order for a friend :)

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/Other%20projects/100_9605.jpg


----------



## Bumbled Bee

I'm about to embark on a super duper nappy wrap making project. Watch this space!
I have raided my husbands tshirt drawer for old band shirts and I've bought a metre of PUL. Now I just need to find the time.....

At some point i'm going to add a picture of the quilt and matching stuffed toy I made. I'm awful proud of my self!


----------



## Kaites

Claire- :hi: Iron on transfers intimidate me too :) I love the last one- nice job! I'm sure now that you've got the hang of it, it's easier for you though. I'd get addicted, turning all the plain onesies into cute ones :)

Gill- gorgeous work! Very pretty floral fabric and OMG, that beading must have taken ages!!! I like the patch work for the change mat.

wantababybump- Nice ispy bag! I like the dino print :)

Bumbled Bee- Can't wait to see your diaper project!

Here's my iDye Poly fun :) I used both red and blue and did the stove top method, using half a pack for each colour since I didn't have too much fabric to dye. I simmered for an hour. The blue let off a horrible smell compared to the red so my advice would be to wait for a nice day when you can open the windows! Interestingly, the blue also dyed more intensely than the red :shrug: 

The whole load + a couple of originals:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/july10b006.jpg
Top row were the solid coloured Babyland cheapies. Middle row were white to start with (mostly Coolababy with poppers and one other aplix cheapie) and I dyed them with the red. The two on the middle far left were also tie dyed with blue after dyeing them with red (far left just red tie dyed first and second from left totally dyed red first). The bottom row were dyed with the blue.

Some of my favourites:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/july10b004.jpg

I did a combination of tying knots and using dental floss to do the tie dying- I like the ones that don't have tie dye on the wings the best. I love that it dyed the poppers and aplix! Something I didn't think about before doing this was the effects of boiling on the PUL- one the Babylands had some delaminating happening and the tie dyeing caused it to further delaminate. Oh well, now I can use it as a swim diaper instead (or keep it on the teddy bear that is currently sporting my handy work).  I probably wouldn't use a really good diaper (like my BGs) to do the tie dyeing 'cause I think it was pretty hard on them. It's not like I planned on selling off the cheapies- they were always going to become doll fluff when Emma outgrows them.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh fun!!! I want to tie dye My prefolds :D But I've NEVER tie Dyed before!!!!!! But since the prefolds are going to just kind of be inserts.... I'm thinking if I ruin them how bad could it be?!?

The iron on transfer thing is going to be super addicting!!! I can't wait till football season!!!!!!!! Thats when its really going to get bad... like around playoffs when my team is playing OH's Team and I make a onsie that says something like " Mommys team Justin kicked daddy's teams butt" LMAO


----------



## cath

Has anyone got one of the Kam snaps pliers from the far east ebay sellers? I got mine this week & I've managed to use them but the snaps dont snap together once I've got them on the fabric. I dont know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## xerinx

i have hun... what seems to be the problem?


----------



## Kaites

I have one from Asia too. I find that I waste a lot of the "male" half of the snaps trying to get them on properly (no problems with the "female" half though). I find that if they aren't positioned exactly and if I apply too much pressure, the pliers crush part of the rim of the snap. Of course, too much pressure and the snap pulls off the first time I use it :dohh: I also noticed that they work better on thinner layers of fabric (guess that's why you can buy long prong snaps). I find them to be a bit of a pain to put on stuff too. I wish I'd spent a little more and ordered the pliers from the US.


----------



## xerinx

I dont have a problem with mine at all.. but i dont use the snaps from asia so maybe thats why?


----------



## Kaites

Maybe :shrug: they do seem kinda cheap but I thought it might have also been that maybe the pliers were pressing down with uneven pressure- I might have to try some better snaps and see if that makes a difference.

Claire- good luck if you dye your PFs- like you said, you can't really mess up since they'll be under a cover anyway :) Dyeing stuff is addictive too- I've been contemplating ordering some dye to do our PFs and our bamboo fitteds. Nothing in our stash is going to be a plain "organic" colour soon!


----------



## cath

I think I'm doing the same-squashing the rim so the 2 snaps dont fit together. Maybe I'll have to get some snaps from dummy mummy & see if they do the same. I'm gutted- I wanted to start making my fitted nappies this week but cant start if I cant do the snaps :(


----------



## purple_kiwi

i went on like a sun dress making spree lol. its been to hot to really dress kailee and i was given fabric so i made dresses! and i also remade a shirt for her into a semi long shirt.
 



Attached Files:







SSPX0014.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7









SSPX0012.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5









SSPX0011.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 9









SSPX0005.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6









SSPX0007.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 555ann555

They're lovely *purplekiwi*, do you use a pattern of did you make it up?

*Claire*: I've been doing crafts for years & I still had to scrape off my iron last week :haha: (I was putting iron-on bonding on thin polyester satin fabric to make appliques and had the iron too hot :dohh:) I think you did really well, and it is so addictive :D


----------



## ClaireNicole

Purple- OH MY GOD! Those are amazing! I will send you my address and you can send them to me when she does't fit into them anymore :rofl: that is really one of the things I'm hoping to learn how to do!!!! I almost have enough in my sewing machine fund lol.

ann- thanks! It makes me feel better to know that I'm not the only one who has problems with iron on transfers lol At least our iron is cheap so if I demolish it i can buy a new one!


----------



## purple_kiwi

https://madebypetchy.blogspot.com/2008/06/free-pattern-baby-dresstunic.html 

super easy pattern! it comes out a bit bagy though so eaither take it in or add a belt


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Wow some really talented ladies on here!

I am feeling inspired enough to have a go at making my own wetbag! I cant find any I really really like with funky patterns etc so am going to make my own!

So I need Fabric
Pul fabric
zippers....I fancy those plastic zip up type ones but cant find any on ebay, anyone know where to get them from?


----------



## xerinx

Local haberdashery hun will be cheap :D


----------



## xerinx

Well i spent yesterday adding snaps to all his tots bots nippa nappies.... my arm is killing today!!!


----------



## Bumbled Bee

Are snaps hard to do? I'd like to try some for some of my nappy covers.


----------



## xerinx

Not hard to do but hard on the hands!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

We dont have one around here Erin, Ive bought a few large peices of coloured PUL off ebay to match my fabrics and a few different coloured zippers, so just waiting for them to come now and I can have a bash!


----------



## xerinx

Yay :d Its good fun :D


----------



## cath

Well, I've solved my problems with the snaps thanks to the lovely Erin who sent me some English ones to try. They worked fine so I think its just that the asian ones are abit tempremental. Thanks again Erin :hugs: Off into town once C wakes up to buy some fleece & cotton jersey to make some lovely fitted nappies :yipee:


----------



## Kaites

Good to know about the snaps Cath- I might have to order some better ones then too. I am sorta getting the hang of putting the flimsy Asian ones on though. Have fun making your fitteds!

purple_kiwi- cute dresses!! I've got a couple "pillow case" style ones on the go atm- super easy :)

Jac- Have fun making your wetbag!


----------



## xerinx

My dyed and poppered tots bots nippas! I did 11 but 6 are in the wash!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs038.ash2/35268_1457907802343_1072823694_31360985_4729948_n.jpg


----------



## xxxjacxxx

wow Erin, they look great! Well done!

If I can do an ok job of my wetbag I might sell them on my bagz of beenz page....not sure what to call them though, *something* bagz I think to keep in the the bagz name....might do wash bagz too:thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Why not something simple like wet bagz!!! Says what they are but keeps the bagz bit?


----------



## buttonnose82

What I spent some of yesterday & today doing :) shame they aren't for cupcake .... poor cupcake is gonna have to go bare bummed at this rate but at least other babies won't hehe

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt22/bearbumsnappies/DSC01984.jpg

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt22/bearbumsnappies/DSC01985.jpg


----------



## xerinx

Awww lovely hun :D


----------



## Kaites

Erin- nice dye jobs/poppering (if that's even a word, lol). I love the coloured poppers. Random Q for ya: did you find the iDye Poly ran at all in the wash? I made the mistake of putting a load on for a hot wash and now all our MF inserts are pink :dohh: Very pretty though :) I'm thinking some of the dye hadn't fully rinsed out and was still sorta trapped between the PUL and fleece layer :shrug:

Jac- wet bagz sounds good to me too :thumbup: 

Buttonnose- those nappies look so soft and cozy :) Nice job!

Right, Emma is *supposed* to be going shopping with Daddy after her nap so I can work on some projects this aft- fx'd that she isn't teething too badly and Daddy doesn't abort the shopping mission! I hope to finish a dress that is all cut out, ready to sew.


----------



## gills8752

ahhhhh how the feck do you sew chiffon!


----------



## xerinx

Yes kaites mine still leak dye :( but as its for polyester it doesnt dye my nappies just the velcro so now all my nappies have blue velcro but i kinda like it!!


----------



## Kaites

Erin- Mine have sort of a purplish-pink velcro/FOE and MF inserts now. I like it on everything except my grasshopper BG- doesn't really match :( I'm going to need to switch the BG to poppers soon anyway so I guess it isn't too big of a deal. I love the tie-dye though, so it's worth it :)

Gill- could you put something like a lightweight interfacing underneath to give it some substance and then pull off the interfacing after? :shrug: I know you can buy dissolvable interfacing too- just sew it under the chiffon and then soak it in water to remove it. Chiffon is a pain to work with.


----------



## xerinx

Yea they looked great :D


----------



## Kaites

Thanks! What dye did you use for the bamboo stuff? Someone recommended a "fiber reactive dye" to me but I haven't bought any yet. I'm now totally addicted to dyeing our stash... :blush:


----------



## Bumbled Bee

Love the dyed nappies! I have a spare totbots one hanging around, might try to dye that a cool colour.


----------



## xerinx

I havent dyed any bamboo... ( actually think i might of dyed a bamboozle? im not sure! ) But as its a natural fibre im sure normal dylon would work?


----------



## princessellie

i think normal dylon would work as it is a natural fibre, its only acrylics stuffs that wont dye afaik

x


----------



## Kaites

Dylon should work but it might not be super colour-fast compared to a fiber reactive dye :shrug: Maybe once I get a few other projects finished, I'll work on dyeing all our bamboo fitteds :)

Cath- I figured out why I was crushing the "male" side of the kam snaps :happydance: I feel like a bit of an @ss for not seeing it earlier :blush: but it came shipped with the bigger metal snap-crusher-bolt-thingy installed (don't know what that part is called, lol) and once I changed it to the other bolt thingy, it worked fine. hth you too :flower:


----------



## gills8752

Kaites - is it the ebay china pliers you've got? I'm still umming and ahhing over buying them. I'd rather buy a dressmakers dummy (not that I can afford either lol)


----------



## cath

Thanks Kaites, will go & have a look at mine in a minute


----------



## Kaites

Gill- yep, they are the ebay pliers :) A dress making form would be handy though too ;)

Cath- Although I no longer crush the rims, now I have the problem of not squishing the resin posts enough to really attach them firmly on certain fabric combos :dohh: They seem to work best on 2 layers of flannel though- so weird! Guess I'll keep playing with them til I run out of snaps :)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Okay ladies! I need sewing machine advice!!!! I'm ready to buy one and try this whole thing out! What kind do I NEED?!?!


----------



## gills8752

thats a big question claire! lol.
I'm not a buff at sewing machines. I just picked one that was a good brand (Brother) and wasn't the cheapest but is no where near the expensive side. I bought a Brother XL2230, I've got 11 stitches so I can do a variety of stuff but I don't even know what half of them are! haha. I think you need to set your budget and find the best you can get for it for what you want. I'm sure someone else can come along and give better advice than me though!! If in doubt - you should check out a sewing forum - I've just joined one and they are super helpful!!


----------



## 555ann555

I bought mine when I was 18, and just went for a cheap Toyota one as it is all I could afford, but 14 years on it is still working fine! I'd say as long as it does a variety of straight & zig-zag stitches and buttonhole stitches it'd be fine.

Mine does a few decorative stitches but I've hardly used them, just for the edging on some placemats and ring slings I'd made...

I think all in it does about 20 stitches, but 4 of them are the 4 sides of the buttonhole (but I use them to applique now!)


----------



## ClaireNicole

Thanks ladies! Gonna do some more research! But its nice to get opinions! And to know what i'm looking at (they do different stitches?!?! :rofl:)


----------



## Kaites

Claire- My machine only does about 16 stitches but tbh, I only really use the straight stitch and zig zag regularly. I've got a Kenmore (Sears' brand) that I inherited from my grandmother so the machine is probably about 25 yrs old but still chugging away. I think my mom's machine is a Kenmore too. You probably don't need to go super fancy or expensive to get a good machine.

So here's our latest efforts... 

Pillowcase style dress- something quick that could be completed while hubby was shopping wtih Emma and use up some leftover fabric:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/julyb009.jpg
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/julyb011.jpghttps://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/julyb012.jpg

My crochet attempt- a pair of shorties:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/julyb016.jpg

Unfortunately, I only realized that they were going to be wayyyy too big after I was more than half finished. To put it in perspective, Emma's 30.5" tall and 26.5lbs and she's swimming in them- might fit once she's done PLing :dohh:
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/julyb021.jpg

Sorry the piccies are massive- Photobucket is taking a while to process them


----------



## ClaireNicole

AWwwww I love the dress!!!!!!! And the shorties... well anyone that can crochet had my vote for anything! I know how... and I probably COULD... but I get so BORED! and My edges never turn out lol. I'm more like a wash cloth crocheter lol 

I'll have to look at Sears! I didn't even know they sold them!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awww wow, there are some super talented ladies on here!

Well Ive been testing out my sewing skills today and made 3 wet bagz! I absolutely adore the handy manny one but as my new monkey foot arrived this morning I cant warrant keeping it:nope:

So piccies....
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5903.jpg
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5904.jpg
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5906.jpg
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5908.jpg
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5910.jpg
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5911.jpg
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5912.jpg
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5913.jpg
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5914.jpg

sorry for the pic over load....:blush: can you tell I'm pretty pleased with myself!


----------



## gills8752

Great bags Jac! But is that sposies and sposie wipes I see lurking in them bags!! tut tut!!


----------



## Kaites

they look great jac! I love the pink one :)

Claire- I don't really have much patience for crochet either but I went a little crazy buying wool at Michael's so I'm determined to use it up :) I'm going to make another pair but way smaller this time, lol!


----------



## pink23

wow jac very impressedxx


----------



## 555ann555

They look great Jac, but what is a monkey foot?

Kaites: I'm itching to try a pillowcase dress, was it quick to make?


----------



## Kaites

Ann- it was super quick to make- maybe a couple hours in total (and that's incl., cutting, pinning, ironning- all the time consuming little stuff). I'm all for projects that can be completed in an afternoon, esp. ones that don't need real patterns!


----------



## wantababybump

Lovely wet bags!! oh and the pillowcase dress is soooooo cute!!


----------



## xerinx

Ive been busy making reusable breastpads :D

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs045.snc4/34622_145490645465352_145101155504301_461070_306927_n.jpg


----------



## wantababybump

Ouuu I love the breast pads!! I have thought about making some but havent gotten around to it lol


----------



## xerinx

Ive opened up my own lil business making them :D


----------



## 555ann555

They're fab Erin :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireNicole

They are awesome Erin!!! wheres the site link to buy them :D I'm going to be in need soon lol


----------



## xerinx

I cant advertise on here sorry!! I will get told off!!


----------



## wantababybump

What material do you use for your BP's Erin?


----------



## xerinx

Various hun. Use bamboo/cotton/pul/fleece/minkee depending on order :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

xerinx said:


> I cant advertise on here sorry!! I will get told off!!

Erin, what about add-space hun?


----------



## wantababybump

xerinx said:


> Various hun. Use bamboo/cotton/pul/fleece/minkee depending on order :D


Sounds lush!! :cloud9:


----------



## xerinx

They are even if i do say so myself!!


----------



## pink23

wow erin so pretty x


----------



## Lisa1302

Ladies I am literally about to order my sewing machine...but wanted to see what anyone thought of it first, in case it doesn't do something important!
It 'appears' to do everything I would ever need, and a million other things I have no idea about, so I hope it is ok as its a good price and much better than the ones I have seen at that same price. 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KRESHAY-3600...vr_id=&cguid=6426e86b1250a0aad59308a3ffe5eb6c


----------



## Kaites

Lisa- looks good to me- very similar to my machine :thumbup:

Erin- the BP's look great- good luck with your business hun :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1302

Kaites said:


> Claire- My machine only does about 16 stitches but tbh, I only really use the straight stitch and zig zag regularly. I've got a Kenmore (Sears' brand) that I inherited from my grandmother so the machine is probably about 25 yrs old but still chugging away. I think my mom's machine is a Kenmore too. You probably don't need to go super fancy or expensive to get a good machine.
> 
> So here's our latest efforts...
> 
> Pillowcase style dress- something quick that could be completed while hubby was shopping wtih Emma and use up some leftover fabric:
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/julyb009.jpg
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/julyb011.jpghttps://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/julyb012.jpg
> 
> My crochet attempt- a pair of shorties:
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/julyb016.jpg
> 
> Unfortunately, I only realized that they were going to be wayyyy too big after I was more than half finished. To put it in perspective, Emma's 30.5" tall and 26.5lbs and she's swimming in them- might fit once she's done PLing :dohh:
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/julyb021.jpg
> 
> Sorry the piccies are massive- Photobucket is taking a while to process them

wow I love that dress, looks easy to make too!!
I might have a go at something like that!


----------



## Lisa1302

xxxjacxxx said:


> awww wow, there are some super talented ladies on here!
> 
> Well Ive been testing out my sewing skills today and made 3 wet bagz! I absolutely adore the handy manny one but as my new monkey foot arrived this morning I cant warrant keeping it:nope:
> 
> So piccies....
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5903.jpg
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5904.jpg
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5906.jpg
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5908.jpg
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5910.jpg
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5911.jpg
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5912.jpg
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5913.jpg
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/jacs%20blinkies/fabrics/IMG_5914.jpg
> 
> sorry for the pic over load....:blush: can you tell I'm pretty pleased with myself!

Your bags look really good, very neat too
I now have to resist ordering one tomorrow when i do the beanbag order!! :blush:


----------



## xerinx

Thankyou kaites :D

Heres one finished pack i sell them as pairs but a shop is stocking them in packs of 3 pairs! :D

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs077.snc4/35204_145663695448047_145101155504301_462408_7867970_n.jpg


----------



## Kaites

Thx Lisa- there are lots of "pillowcase dress" tutorials online if you are just starting out too :) (and of course us ladies here, lol) Makes for a good, quick project :thumbup:


----------



## gills8752

Its not baby related (well it is in one kinda way lol) but I've just finished my apron. My hems are a bit wonky - think I did them a bit slim but I'm pleased with the outcome. There is a multitude of things I would change if I redid it but it didn't turn out bad for a on the spot sew!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs235.snc4/39113_10150225629195346_568215345_13216130_2559185_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs043.snc4/34498_10150225629220346_568215345_13216131_193841_n.jpg


----------



## Kaites

That's so cute Gill! Love the ruffles :)


----------



## gills8752

Kaites said:


> That's so cute Gill! Love the ruffles :)

They are not just for prettyness as I found out tonight when Shelby decided I needed sausage and carrot flung at me - the ruffles caught them really well!! lol


----------



## Lisa1302

Kaites said:


> Thx Lisa- there are lots of "pillowcase dress" tutorials online if you are just starting out too :) (and of course us ladies here, lol) Makes for a good, quick project :thumbup:

oh great thanks!

I am going to have a go at making some for next summer, I have some really lovely summer dresses that I don't wear but would be waste to throw the nice material away!


----------



## Kaites

Gill- I bet the ruffles could make some really cute girly bibs too (kinda like the way all the boys have bandana bibs these days). Did you use the overlocker to do the gathering for you? I think I remember seeing that as one of the many uses of an overlocker on a sewing program...

Lisa- that's a great idea for dresses you don't wear anymore. I'm in the process of converting a t-shirt of mine into a dress for Emma. It's turned out to be a bit tedious since I decided to "upcycle" the binding around the sleeve cuffs :wacko: I should just stick to pillowcase dresses- more gratifying to finish projects quickly :haha:


----------



## Lisa1302

I agree the quicker projects are much more more appealing to me

I am using some of Izzys t shirts she has outgrown - the ones that have a pretty print or motif on the front - to put over squares of wood (like a canvas effect?!) and they are going on her wall in her new bedroom.


----------



## wantababybump

Lisa1302 said:


> I agree the quicker projects are much more more appealing to me
> 
> I am using some of Izzys t shirts she has outgrown - the ones that have a pretty print or motif on the front - to put over squares of wood (like a canvas effect?!) and they are going on her wall in her new bedroom.

:thumbup: What a fabulous idea!!


----------



## xerinx

Yep such a good idea lisa!! :D


----------



## 4boys4years

my first finished sewing project made from some upcycled fleece :)

https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/Photo0347.jpg

https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/P7170165.jpg

https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/P7170168.jpg

i based them on some primark pj bottoms and upcycled the elastic from them too, they fit fab although i'd do the rise a bit higher for night use, i'd probably do the waist a little tighter next time and need to figure how i'd put another layer in round the crotch. I put them in my changing bag in case we had an accident with his shorties then Ethan wet himself so he wore them as crops :haha:


----------



## pink23

aww , i find making trousers tricky. i have some pj bottoms for him just need to make the top to match xx


----------



## ClaireNicole

That is one SERIOUSLY ADORABLE BABY!!!!!!!!! And he's just smiling!!!!!! You are a very lucky woman! and congrats on your first finished project too!


----------



## Kaites

Aww- Noah's so adorable :) Love the upcycled fleece longies too!

Lisa- that's a great idea for outgrown shirts/keepsake for Izzy :)

My mum dug out her super old sewing machine for me to play with today- the thing must be about 40-50 yrs old but I wanted it since it does fancy stitching (or maybe I should say "is _supposed _to do fancy stitches" since I haven't been able to figure out how yet!). It is really quiet compared to my machine, but must be at a frequency that hurts Emma's ears since she starts to freak out everytime I try to use it around her :shrug: Guess I'll be saving any projects for when she's in bed or out with Daddy...


----------



## Kaites

Here's this week's project :) I upcycled a t-shirt that I didn't really like (the cuffs on the sleeves were too tight) into a dress for Emma. It was a pain though- I reused the trim on the cuffs to do the arm holes on the dress and the back of the neckline and it took forever to pick out all the old stitches (never again...). I'm not entirely happy with the end product, but it looks okay I guess.

https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/tshirtdress001.jpghttps://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/tshirtdress002.jpghttps://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/tshirtdress003.jpg


----------



## xerinx

Awww so cute kaites!!! Today i found a blanket on a charity shop for £1.99 and this is what ive turned it into!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs110.ash2/38832_1464953058470_1072823694_31382317_898741_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs110.ash2/38832_1464953098471_1072823694_31382318_4777844_n.jpg


----------



## Kaites

Aww- look at the big smiles from Logan :) Adorable! Awesome deal on the blanket and good use for it too :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thats gorgeous! 

Heres a few of my orders this week:happydance: I LOVE making these!


----------



## pink23

i dont think caleb likes the sound of the sewing machine either. xx


----------



## gills8752

Loving the little dresses!!

I've just got out my mums overlocker and threaded it (omg pita!!!) and did some edges - and its great!! Its only a cheapy machine but it works quite well. I can't wait to do some proper finishes to my wonky edges!


----------



## Lynz16

Hi Ladies, 
I wondered whether any of you would know where I can get a free pattern for a kind of liner to make for my carseat? Dylan is really sweaty and I think the nylon isn't helping in this heat but I don't want to spend a fortune buying one as the heat is rare in scotland lol. I've googled it but haven't had much luck...

Thanks x


----------



## Kaites

Lynz- can't say I've seen a liner for a carseat in my google travels either :) Might be because there are so many different car seats out there, all being a bit different in shape and size :shrug: Could you use the existing liner and trace a pattern from it? Sorry that isn't much help- good luck!

Gill- I remember having to thread overlockers in highschool and it was a major PITA but seams look so professional using them. I nearly bought one this weekend that was listed on craigslist as being new and in the box- still kinda tempted... I couldn't get the old machine of my Mum's to do the fancy stitches (just straight and zigzag)- gears aren't meshing properly when I try to select the cool stitches- figures! I could get it serviced, but can't be bothered yet. Anyhoo, have fun with your overlocker! :)


----------



## xerinx

Im about to buy an overlocker tonight!! Will make my breastpads look more professional! And my new sewing machine turned up today! OMG its sooooo fast and powerful compared to my other one!! Need to get used to it!


----------



## gills8752

Lynz - just measure the height and width of the car seat that you want covered then mark in the holes for the seatbelts and cut a oval shape out, hem the edge, button hole the strap cut outs and tadaaa!


----------



## Lynz16

Thanks, I'll try that, sounds nice and easy :)


----------



## gills8752

ahh we've been bumped to the second page!!

Well I've done a few things now - Purple sparkly tutus for my antenatal babies for our professional shoot on Tuesday - will post piccies later.

And I've just completed the main body to a black dress for my lol for a funeral we're going to either next week/middle aug (date not set yet) I've just got to do the ribbon lacing for the back and some beading. piccies to follow..


----------



## xerinx

Well ive got and overlocker and i hate it!! I can only use it to do straight edges and cant figure it out to breastpads!! Think im getting rid!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

already erin, omg.....maybe you need to get used to it etc?


----------



## xerinx

Hmmm i can use it! But only on straight edges! Ive made a wet bag with it no problem but because of where the blade and needles are located there is too big a gap between them so circles either get cut up and not sewn or they just end up a mess!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

oh, are you meant to be able to do circles on them? sorry, i know nowt about over lockers. x


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha nor do i! But i think ive perfected my design without an overlocker anyway :D


----------



## gills8752

keep the overlocker - they are brill once you get the hang of them. To serge a curve you need to push the fabric under the presser foot to make the fabric look like a straight line and serge slowly. It might help to practice some larger circles then try your breastpads.


----------



## xerinx

Ive tried all of that ive had other people who use an over locker try and thay cant do it! Think i bought a cheap one so need to get a better one!


----------



## gills8752

it should do it fine. mines a super cheap one too and it works brill.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

explain please....what exactly does an overlocker do that a normal machine cant?


----------



## gills8752

it does those 3 or 4 thread edges that you see on professional clothes etc.

like this...
https://beginnersewing.sewfastseweasy.com/sewing-machine-embroider/Overlock-4-thread-sample.jpg

Gives you a proper clean edge and stops fraying. You can hem using it too so you don't need to do rolled or turned hems.
Its got 3 or 4 thread spools that thread intricatly through the machine and cuts the free edge as you serge it.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ohhhh.....so, can you do just regular sewing aswell or do you need a seperate overlocker and machine?


----------



## gills8752

seperate, an overlocker has an intricate needle and cutting device....the 3 threads get thread through various bits in the machine as you can see in pic
 



Attached Files:







overlocker page 6.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xerinx

Yep mines a 4 thread 2 needle machine it does various stiches that make hems ect. It doesnt do normal sewing machine stiches but a lot of people with an overlocker can make most things just using an overlocker ie clothes ect.


----------



## Hen

Crikey, I was thinking of getting a cheap overlocker but having seen gills picture I think I've been scared off! 

The most exciting thing I've made recently are some nappy off time pads for Lottie so I don't have to keep washing hundreds of towels!!


----------



## gills8752

don't be scared off they are super easy to use with a bit of practice and sooo handy if you making clothes or hemming anything!


----------



## Kaites

here's this week's project- a minky wrap with a hidden layer of PUL (I hate sewing PUL!). It looks a bit large in the hips but Emma's got thunder thighs so it actually fits perfectly :)

https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/picnic003.jpghttps://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/picnic002.jpg

https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/picnic006.jpghttps://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/picnic005.jpg


----------



## gills8752

looks great kaites! why do you hate sewing pul? I think its fine - sews just like every other fabric!


----------



## Kaites

Thanks Gill! I think I just hate sewing all stretchy materials and I found the PUL to be quite stretchy compared to the poly coated nylon diapering material that I was using previously :shrug: Just a personal preference I guess :shrug:

Speaking of tempermental fabrics, how did your project with the chiffon fabric go? I found a travelling presser foot in my sewing machine case last night and thought of your chiffon post :)


----------



## gills8752

it was abandoned hahaha - think I've bribed my mum into doing it for me! lol Just frays soooo much - blooming hate that fabric! lol


----------



## buttonnose82

Kaites, do you use a walking foot when sewing PUL? makes it easier :)


----------



## Kaites

Gill- good job on recruiting your mum, lol :thumbup: I'd probably get frustrated and do the same :)

Buttonnose- I didn't bother last time, but I have since found my travelling foot for next time round. Hopefully it makes it a bit easier- not that it was hard, just annoying that it was stretchier than the other fabrics :)


----------



## JellyBeann

I make nappies! Started today...my first turned out so good...I was well chuffed with myself! x


----------



## nicholatmn

Never posted in this thread before, but I randomly decided to make my own pocket diaper... 

Don't be harsh... it's my first and I've never used a sewing machine before!!

I got the PUL from a fabric store and got the fleece from a $1 blanket that I thought was cute. :)


----------



## xerinx

Awww thats really cute!! I love spotty fabric!! Looks like you did a good job! I would suggest you use elastic in the legs tho to make sure its a nice snug fit :)


----------



## gills8752

nicolaatm - thats great for a first go! Can I suggest you sew the diaper inside out leaving a small opening at the top of the back and handstiching a blind seam once turned - it'll look brilliant then and any stitches won't be seen and be able to be picked at by little fingers! x


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys...I was just wondering where you all get your PUL from? I can't find any by me...I have a different waterproof material I use, but the shop I get it from is about to run out...So I'm panicking ahah!


----------



## nicholatmn

xerinx said:


> Awww thats really cute!! I love spotty fabric!! Looks like you did a good job! I would suggest you use elastic in the legs tho to make sure its a nice snug fit :)

:haha: I would if I could... I have no idea how to sew elastic. :shrug: I've never even touched a sewing machine before yesterday!


----------



## nicholatmn

gills8752 said:


> nicolaatm - thats great for a first go! Can I suggest you sew the diaper inside out leaving a small opening at the top of the back and handstiching a blind seam once turned - it'll look brilliant then and any stitches won't be seen and be able to be picked at by little fingers! x

...blind seam? lol I have no idea what that is! :flower: xx


----------



## gills8752

nicholatmn said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> nicolaatm - thats great for a first go! Can I suggest you sew the diaper inside out leaving a small opening at the top of the back and handstiching a blind seam once turned - it'll look brilliant then and any stitches won't be seen and be able to be picked at by little fingers! x
> 
> ...blind seam? lol I have no idea what that is! :flower: xxClick to expand...

haha - its basically a stitch that is hidden. So stitch inside the opening making the visable fabric look unstitched..ermmm i'm crap at explaining it!


----------



## nicholatmn

gills8752 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> nicolaatm - thats great for a first go! Can I suggest you sew the diaper inside out leaving a small opening at the top of the back and handstiching a blind seam once turned - it'll look brilliant then and any stitches won't be seen and be able to be picked at by little fingers! x
> 
> ...blind seam? lol I have no idea what that is! :flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha - its basically a stitch that is hidden. So stitch inside the opening making the visable fabric look unstitched..ermmm i'm crap at explaining it!Click to expand...

Okay, I think I understand what you mean... that seems difficult though. lol! So basically stitch it inside out and flip it to be normal? How would I sew on the PUL though? (It's 3 layers... 2 fleece, 1 PUL)


----------



## gills8752

You need to layer it in the right order - outer layer face up then inner layer facing down then hidden layers on top. The when you turn in it (use the gap between the bottom layer and next layer as the opening) you'll have the layers correct.
You want inner and outer layer facing each other then the rest on top basically.
So if you were doing Fleece outer, pul hidden then fleece inner you'd go..

Fleece facing up, fleece facing down, pul on top then sew - turn - and sew the opening gap.

If blind stitching is to fancy then why not put elastic into the centre back opening and use a zigzag stitch to sew that in place and as a decorative stitch?


----------



## JellyBeann

nicholatmn said:


> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> Awww thats really cute!! I love spotty fabric!! Looks like you did a good job! I would suggest you use elastic in the legs tho to make sure its a nice snug fit :)
> 
> :haha: I would if I could... I have no idea how to sew elastic. :shrug: I've never even touched a sewing machine before yesterday!Click to expand...

 
stitch your elastic at one end of the leg bit, then stretch it as far as humanly possible...then stitch it a bit futher on, then stretch it again, keeping it as tight as possible, til you get to the other end of the leg bit!


----------



## nicholatmn

gills8752 said:


> You need to layer it in the right order - outer layer face up then inner layer facing down then hidden layers on top. The when you turn in it (use the gap between the bottom layer and next layer as the opening) you'll have the layers correct.
> You want inner and outer layer facing each other then the rest on top basically.
> So if you were doing Fleece outer, pul hidden then fleece inner you'd go..
> 
> Fleece facing up, fleece facing down, pul on top then sew - turn - and sew the opening gap.
> 
> If blind stitching is to fancy then why not put elastic into the centre back opening and use a zigzag stitch to sew that in place and as a decorative stitch?

Because I don't know how to sew elastic nor use anything but a basic stitch! lol I'm totally clueless. I literally have never touched a sewing machine before until yesterday when I sewed the layers together. :flower: x
I think the blind stitch makes sense. :) I'll work on it in a few days when I can get more time to do it (baby seems to wake up more when I'm trying to do something lol).
Thank you!! :D


----------



## veganmum2be

hello girls, i've not been in here much, but i noticed erin put poppers on nappies!
can i ask erin, or anyone? where you got the tool and snaps to make them?
i'm trying to handmake stuff now as i dont have internet to entertain me :( but i cant seem to find them anywhere!! i want to use them on nappies bibs and womens cloth! 
advice much appreciated...i dont get on net much but will check back asap.
xxx


----------



## xerinx

https://www.dummy-mummy.co.uk/category_21/Polyacatel-Resin-Snap-Pliers.htm here or https://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=kam+snaps&_sacat=See-All-Categories :)


----------



## veganmum2be

thankyou hun! :D


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I've just used the pliers I ordered from Dummy Mummy for the first time and they are brilliant!!

I was really worried about using snaps, but they've gone on really easily, all 'snap' properly and they look great!!


----------



## xerinx

Snaps are easy :) They do tire your hands out when youve done a lot tho! (i poppered 20 nappies in an eve and my hand killed!)


----------



## veganmum2be

i've just bought snaps and the tool :D
cant wait for them to arrive now!! i'm going crazy with no net, all i can do is clean and sew lol!


----------



## xerinx

hehehehe you can clean my house? :rofl: ill let ya borrow the net!! Whilst i sit and sew! :haha:


----------



## DaisyDoodles

xerinx said:


> Snaps are easy :) They do tire your hands out when youve done a lot tho! (i poppered 20 nappies in an eve and my hand killed!)

I've got that one sussed.. I showed hubby my latest nappy when he got in from work, demonstrated how the pliers worked and waited for his usual 'I wish there was something I could do to help you' line before I hit him with his new nappy snapping job!! :happydance:


----------



## xerinx

Hahahahaha yep i tend to sulk a bit that cutting my fabrics causes blisters so hes nice and cuts it for me (sometimes!)


----------



## JellyBeann

my DH cuts my material for me...sometimes If I'm lucky and he's home when I'm making loads, he pins for me too!


----------



## xerinx

Hehehe yea i get oh to cut fabric but ive just bought a posh cutter so im sure he will want to do more!!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

xerinx said:


> Hehehe yea i get oh to cut fabric but ive just bought a posh cutter so im sure he will want to do more!!

Is that a rotary cutter? Are they easy to use?

I've been looking at various options to make things easier for me, I have arthritis in my hands so the scissors do make me ache a bit - but I'm not letting OH anywhere near my fabric with scissors, poking holes and snapping where I've already marked his limit!! :haha:


----------



## gills8752

daisy - a rotary cutter is much easier on the hands so defo get one - but don't bother with a cheap one - you'll need to fork out £20 at least to get one worth having.


----------



## xerinx

ive got a compass cutter as i only cut circles for the business! But im happy to use scissors for my own projects!


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Thanks.. will have a look for a decent cutter then, I'm hoping to be able to make some of baby's clothes as well as the nappies,so it'll be money well spent!


----------



## bunny85

hiya i want to start making my lo some nappies but im not sure where to get the fabric to start ive saw some kits on ebay that say they have everything in to one nappy but im not sure if they are any good
thanks for any advice :)
xx


----------



## Missy89

I searched this for another lady last night and now Ive ended up looking through the whole thread lol!

You are all very talented!


----------



## Kaites

I've been thinking the thread needed a bump too :)

What's everyone been working on lately? I've converted a fall jacket to a babywearing coat (zipper in the back) and am working on converting a cheap winter coat but it's taking forever now that I'm done mat leave and working again (I'm getting a bit more elaborate with that one, adding a hood for Emma, etc).


----------



## Missy89

Ooo that sounds good Katies! I was wandering howI was gunna get around babywearing and coats whilst its cold, not due till april so was hoping I can get away with an oversized coat for the first few months till it gets hot!

Im making wipes atm, two flannel squares and two fleece squares so I can put my hand in them, theres flannel on the outside to wash with then I can turn them inside out leaving all the mess on the inside and use the fleece to dry- I hope lol


----------



## Kaites

Sounds like a cool design for your wipes :) That'd be cool if you could use them to dry LO's bum too.

You should be able to get away with an oversized coat for this year- that's all I did when Emma was smaller. Now she rides on my back though so I figured it was time for something a little fancier :)


----------



## xerinx

Ohhh goodness me ive been busy with breastpads,csp,wipes, wipes pouches, wetbags ummmm making curtains for a caravan for fil, fixing elastic in nappies, decorating the house and next on my list is decoupage!


----------



## Missy89

Ah I see! I didnt even think about next year! I suffer with a bad back so not sure if Ill have to get a buggy then but it not Ill be on here trying to work out how to convert a coat!


----------



## Kaites

Erin- your list sounds a bit like the projects I have sitting, cut out on my sewing table :haha: How's the business going? :flower:

Missy- I think if you babywear from the start, your back will get stronger as LO grows and gets heavier, so you may be surprised with how long you can carry him/her :) And a good carrier definitely helps too :)


----------



## xerinx

Its going great :D Im stocked in new zealand, and 3 shops over here!! They took off a million times more than i thought they would!!


----------



## Kaites

That's fantastic hun! I briefly thought about doing cloth wipes- I actually started to make some but then started a home daycare and now am using my "product" as face and hand wipes for the kiddies I mind :haha: So much for selling them :dohh: I bet the business keeps you busy though!


----------



## Missy89

Kaites- (Sorry realised I spelt your name wrong before) Yeah thats what Im hoping! We've got a 3in1 stroller but the only bit we're keeping is the car seat, mums having the rest as Im hoping not to use it :)

Erin- Thats amazing! They are very pretty, shall have to order some when I get round to the "me" shopping list lol


----------



## Kaites

Missy89 said:


> Kaites- *(Sorry realised I spelt your name wrong before) *Yeah thats what Im hoping! We've got a 3in1 stroller but the only bit we're keeping is the car seat, mums having the rest as Im hoping not to use it :)

no worries- my first name is actually Katie :) That's kinda what we did with our travel system- our stroller is kept at the caravan for toting toys to the beach :)


----------



## xerinx

Thankyou girlies :D

Yea ive sold some wipes to a stockist but the rest i made for myself (well logan!) and i use them for everything!! 

Its not too busy at the moment as all shops have had their orders so are nicely stocked up! And ive torn a ligament in my knee so cant use the foot pedal on the sewing machine!]

I also dont use a pram at all anymore! I only ever use my wraps (one i made myself and an ellaroo)


----------



## Kaites

Ouch! Hope your knee feels better soon. I suppose the timing could be worse- at least you're all stocked up!


----------



## xerinx

Yea its giving me an excuse to have a break!! My oh started a new job this week so he leaves at 6.15am and doesnt get in till 8.30pm so trying to juggle sewing and logan is taking some getting used too!!


----------



## Macmad

Wow ladies, just read through the whole of this thread and you have all inspired me! Although a long way off from giving birth.....I am very crafty but haven't really given sewing a go but now I really want to! Thanks x


----------



## princessellie

ive just finsihed making myself a changing bag, it had its test run today and i lOVE it! fits so much in, today had all my crap in and was only half full xD

will put pics up once babies have settled :) x


----------



## ClaireNicole

Where are all you ladies?!?! I'm getting my sewing machine on Friday and I need help!


----------



## lynnikins

i made my no sew liners lol just chopped up a fleece blanket hehe the offcuts have become the hand and face wipes now i want some terry for the bum wipes might double some fleece onto the back of some flannels to make them


----------



## ClaireNicole

What do you need to make a cloth wipe? I mean is it just flannel? and why? I've been using baby washcloths!


----------



## lynnikins

lol im betting i can get a piece of terry cheaper than getting loads of baby washcloths lol i have some material around im gonna try with first before i buy anything


----------



## Kaites

ClaireNicole said:


> Where are all you ladies?!?! I'm getting my sewing machine on Friday and I need help!

:hi: What did you need help with? I think a lot of us are still around and happy to help in anyway we can :)

Here's my latest DIY project...
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/knit1001.jpg

Just finished them this morning- can't wait to lanolinise them and get them on Emma!


----------



## babz1986

hello you talented ladies!!!

What a bloody great inspiration you are!!

for a while i've been thinking of making some stuff for Ellie and have a sewing machine taking up room.. which could ideally be used!

I really want to make some bibs for her, as we get through loads in a day but not sure what type of material to use? any ideas??

Also where do you buy your material from? is there some hidden online shop somewhere? lol


----------



## lucy_x

I want to make some nappies!

i have:
elastic
pretty cotton for outter
microfleece for inner
pul
aplix.

how do i stop the fleece wicking onto the cotton?


----------



## princessellie

you might struggle tbh, cotton outers tend to wick no matter what you do

theres a fairly cheap shop online called fabricland or something lik that i think

x


----------



## lucy_x

princessellie said:


> *you might struggle tbh, cotton outers tend to wick no matter what you do*
> theres a fairly cheap shop online called fabricland or something lik that i think
> 
> x

I actually already have 3 WAHM nappies with cotton outter prints that dont wick at all :shrug: Just dont much feel like taking them apart to find out why or how!! :haha:

Found a couple of directions (for AI2's) im going to try anyway.


----------



## princessellie

hmm, actually youre right, i have a pul wrap with cotton outer and its fine 

i think its something to do with the elastic now i think of it, you have to sew it on so it rolls the cotton away from the skin, so you can see some of the fleece from the outside x


----------



## lucy_x

princessellie said:


> hmm, actually youre right, i have a pul wrap with cotton outer and its fine
> 
> i think its something to do with the elastic now i think of it, you have to sew it on so it rolls the cotton away from the skin, so you can see some of the fleece from the outside x

Thats what i thought :thumbup:
I just cant for the life of me work out the elastic! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

its easy, just sew the elastic as you normally would, then when youre topstitching on the cotton side you roll the fleece side so its off centre a bit so you can see the fleece on the outside, its awkward to explain but when youre sat in front of your sewing machine youll know what i mean x


----------



## gills8752

ooh ladies i forgot about this thread!
Apart from lots of random stuff, my biggest make recently has been a quilt for my lo to match her room. We've gone with a jungle theme so I got some FQ's from fabric rehab (love that place!!) and did this quilt! 
Next in line is a memory quilt from all her baby clothes since she is now a year old!! sob sob!
I've given up on nappies just now as I love my flips too much to bother with homemade ones lol, and dress making went a bit wonly as the dress i made from pattern was wide enough for a 3 yr old and long enough for a 6month old. hmmm...and it was a good pattern maker too! 
Quilts seem to be my thing just now! I love making them!

OOh edit: now i remember why i was looking for this thread! I fancy making a maitai style carrier for my possible trip ( FIL lives in Bahrain and we were to go out but obviously not sure just now)
Now what is the best fabric to use? Bearing in mind im useless at picking the correct fabric! I can get as far as 100% cotton, fleece and denim then Im lost! lol
Found a good tutorial on web so just need to actually read it properly and measure and im happy to give it a go, as long as i use fabric that wont squew on me!
 



Attached Files:







172775_10150398990275346_568215345_16738516_1221715_o.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## princessellie

ive made a meitai using cotton outer and fleece for the inner, straps are just cotton :)


----------



## wantababybump

princessellie said:


> ive made a meitai using cotton outer and fleece for the inner, straps are just cotton :)

That sounds lovely!!


----------



## gills8752

ooh okay..just normal 100% cotton? I could do a patchwork one oooh ideas flowing!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey, guys, is it at all possible do you think to knit a wrap?? My hugabub is too narrow for back carries!


----------



## princessellie

it is totally possible to knit a wrap, a babycarrying wrap, a nappy wrap or a shawl type wrap lol, which kind did you mean and i'll find you a pattern x


----------



## JellyBeann

Awh wicked! A babycarrying wrap is what I am after! x


----------



## princessellie

https://www.ehow.com/how_5932203_knit-baby-sling.html

https://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/crochet.html

couldnt find anything else but those two will give you an idea of how to do it anyways :)


----------



## JellyBeann

I have an old curtain here, does anyone think it'll be a good base for a mei tai style carrier?? I was thinking of then adding a funky velcro panel system of sorts, so I can chop and choose my designs!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah im gonna get my old curtains made into mei tai's need one for me and one for DH as we are way different sizes and id like them to be made for us so i dont have huge long straps i have to put up with lol and might make the panel on one bigger so we can use it for Nate


----------



## JellyBeann

o0o0o awesome, I think I may start it tomorrow night! Wish me luck lol! x


----------



## princessellie

theres a pattern for that aswell on that jan andrea site :winkwink: x


----------



## JellyBeann

I think I'm going to make a waterproof cover for it too, I have waterproof material here, and elastic!! And a little bag to put them in! Might have a go at making an onbag style of bag for me, too! Maybe out of old duvet covers lol!


----------



## 2Princesses

*bump* for myself :D

Are there any others out there who are currently sewing? Im quite good with sewing so I hope to try making my own pocket nappies, and will post pics if they turn out right :p


----------



## wantababybump

I have been sewing bibs...just started to get into more sewing lately. I stopped just before Maddie was born so have been experimenting with some hand drawn patterns. I love to sew :)


----------



## 2Princesses

Oh do you have any pics of your bibs? (thats if you want to show them :p)

I too absolutely LOVE sewing very much! Very therapeutic for me :)

In the past I have made bed sheets, pillow cases, my clothes, my little girls clothes, and I thought nappies would be very complicated but after seeing a re-useable it looks easier than other things I have sewn!

Does anyone know if there are different needles for sewing nappies? I thought there was only one type of needle for sewing machines but I read somewhere that you need a ball point pen needle, is that the normal needle or another type? I have got a brother industrial sewing machine :)


----------



## wantababybump

With some diaper sewing you do need to use a ball point needle as it prevents holes which can cause wicking. (I think anyways-correct me if I am wrong lol) I have read a lot of people use ball point needles when sewing elastic and using PUL. I'd love to make my own dipes but I just dont have the money to buy the supplies...I have to order everything online as my fabric stores dont have the right things. Maybe next baby I will make my own! 

I do have pics of my bibs:
This is an order I made for a friend with terry backing and cotton front
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1448.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1451.jpg

This is a soother saver bib...I made the pattern myself so the neck is too big and so is the piece to attach the soother so I have to re-do the pattern for the 3rd time lol
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1461.jpg

And this is a bandana bib and I made the pattern so it needs some tweaking as well...going to make the front of the bib a little smaller and the tabs a little thinner so it fits around the neck not as bulky
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1503.jpg

:) I make other stuff...have made little snuggle blankets, i spy bags, crayon rolls...just recently I made a crayon roll but modified to fit someones crochet hooks in...I havent made big things like sheets etc but I would love to!


----------



## Kaites

I sew too but lately have been focusing on knitting and hand-dyeing wool yarn :thumbup: I've made diapers but our stash is more than complete at this point so most of the sewing that I do is little dresses for Emma and different covers for our mei tai carriers. I always use ball point needles for diapers too- both the PUL and all the various stretchy materials work best with them.


----------



## Zen_Jenn

I love the soother saver bib, what a great idea.

I sew sporadically. I was on a carrier kick for awhile, and made 6 mei tais (4 for other people who requested them and gifts), and a podaegi. I use the ones I kept all the time. 

I have made my own diapers, but I had problems with leaking, and couldn't be bothered to figure out why, I just bought some used ones off ebay. Now I have 6 yards of PUL and about 30 microfibre towels, and nothing to do with it.

Here's a pic of some of the bibs I made before bubs came along. They have a layer of terrycloth in the middle
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2797/4415088862_81c06e7063.jpg
bibs by jensteele03, on Flickr

Now I'm on to softies, I made two owls, two platypus' and two geese this weekend, they are headed to Christchurch (where the earthquake was) to a kindergarden. 

So pretty much I find something interesting to sew, obsess about it for a couple weeks, then the sewing machine sits gathering dust until the next obsession comes along.


----------



## princessellie

i love sewing aswell, ive had a massive break recently cos i can only get stuff done when both babies are asleep/quiet which doesnt happen very often lol, if you wanna have a look at some of the stuff ive made, i have a fb page with it all on, used to have a shop but have had to close it down for now :( all of my stuff is still on there thugh to look at https://www.facebook.com/search.php?q=millies&init=quick#!/pages/Mammy-Made/312570471052 x


----------



## 2Princesses

Wow your all so talented and inspiring :) I never thought of making bibs, dd3 is very sicky so I could do with making some really.

I spent ages browsing on the luckysprog website hoping to buy lovely printed PUL at good prices but it turns out that you cant add anything to the basket for buying and I think the website isn't working properly or something :( There I was thinking I can make my own nappies for a cheap price but :nope:


----------



## RaeRae91

Some of my work
https://s1115.photobucket.com/albums/k546/Ray_Cur/


----------



## gills8752

wantababybump - that ladybug print is soo cute! love your bibs!

I've managed another quickie quilt for the buggy/car seat.https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189641_10150417532135346_568215345_16973453_7309147_n.jpg

Now I'm working on a memory quilt with all her baby clothes.


----------



## Kaites

Quilt looks great gills! Nice work Rae! :)

This is what I've been working on so far this month- some hand-dyed wool and the shorties made with it and a pair of scrappy longies. I've got a couple other knitting projects that are slowly being worked on atm too.

https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/mar11a001.jpg https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/mar11a008.jpg
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/mar11a023.jpg https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/mar11a024.jpg
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/mar11a025.jpg


----------



## princessellie

ooh they are LUSH! x


----------



## JellyBeann

In ordered some raw wool yesterday...I am going to have a bash at hand felted slippers for LO


----------



## Kaites

I'm working on something similar (well, until I got distracted by my new serger)- I have the French Press Knits pattern for women's slippers and I'm trying to size it down for Emma :) There are some cute felted boot patterns on Ravelry that remind me of Uggs


----------



## JellyBeann

I cannot find any patterns I like, have you got a link for any?? x


----------



## lynnikins

katies i might have to talk you into making me some shorties for EJ lol

i really badly need a sewing machine


----------



## Kaites

JellyBeann- Here's the link to the pattern I mentioned before. I haven't tried it myself but I thought they were cute :) Most of the other booties on Ravelry look like elf boots, lol

Lynnikins- lol, just let me know if you want some- shipping might be a bit of a pain though (Canada Post is notoriously slow). Have you checked out freecycle or something similar for a sewing machine? Might be a good way to get one for cheap :thumbup:

I did more yarn dyeing this weekend- will have to upload piccies to Photobucket later :) I'm sure I'll have some more stuff to share after the weekend too since I plan on playing with the serger while hubby takes Emma out for a while. I can't wait to make Emma some little summer dresses :)


----------



## wantababybump

I just covered a wipe case and made some cloth wipes

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1599.jpghttps://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1601.jpghttps://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1605.jpg

The cloth wipes in the case were my practice wipes made from old receiving blankets not great but will serve their purpose :)

Here are the wipes I started there are 16 in the stack prepped to sew-4 of each pattern
I liked the square wipes better than the rounded corners and I made them a bit smaller
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1608.jpghttps://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1610.jpg


----------



## Kaites

They look great! I like the skull print fabric :)


----------



## Kaites

Okay, so kiddies are asleep so been able to upload piccies...

Started off white and used blue and red for the colourway (there's some purplish spots on it too but can't really see it that well in the photos)
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/mar11a050.jpg 

I over-dyed some grey alpaca-wool blend with blue and red
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/mar11a049.jpg

And the felted slippers I made- they are a bit big on me so they are for my mum :)
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/mar11a045.jpg


----------



## wantababybump

Kaites said:


> They look great! I like the skull print fabric :)

Thanks! I liked it too but thinking about it now I wonder if the color will bleed into the dipes and inserts when I wash them in hot?! :shrug: They are flannel/flannel...I hope not!! lol I really like them!


----------



## Kaites

They shouldn't- none of my print flannel wipes have ever bled on hot so I think you should be okay :) I love cloth wipes- so much better at scrubbing the poop off bums, lol...


----------



## wantababybump

We haven't started our journey into cloth yet as we have to still get a few more things but I decided it would make more sense to use cloth wipes if we are cloth diapering...I was thinking about it and unless you buy the wipes you can flush you would have to throw the poopy wipes into the garbage...yuck :sick: so I decided to just make my own as I have a ton of flannel in the closet not being used ;) I plan on making more but this was a good start! We'll keep disposable wipes here for just in case moments or maybe if we are out and about but I am going to try my hardest to just use reusables!

I also found a video on how to fold the cloth wipes as if they were sposies so they pop up out of the container (we are going to use a huggies disposable wipe container) so it was perfect and so easy to do!


----------



## wantababybump

I just finished the rest of the 16 wipes now I have to start on cutting the next batch! Here they are in a "pop up" fashion so they can pop up out of the wipe case like sposies :) I am quite pleased!!

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1611.jpghttps://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1613.jpg

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1616.jpghttps://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1614.jpg


----------



## Callie-xoxox

wantababybump said:


> I just finished the rest of the 16 wipes now I have to start on cutting the next batch! Here they are in a "pop up" fashion so they can pop up out of the wipe case like sposies :) I am quite pleased!!
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1611.jpghttps://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1613.jpg
> 
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1616.jpghttps://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/Percilla1987/2011%20projects/DSCF1614.jpg

I never thought to put them in a wipe container
Do you spray them after with water or do you add the water int eh container? 

Very nice wipes :)


----------



## wantababybump

I havent used them yet but when we do we will keep them dry and spray them with a solution when we use them :)

This is the tutorial I used to fold them so they would pop up out of the case...it was actually very easy to do!!!

https://dirtydiaperlaundry.com/how-to-fold-cloth-wipes-for-a-pop-up-effect/


----------



## flubdub

Hello ladies. Does anyone know if it would be possible to make a nappy or wipes with this sewing machine?
I have never touched a sewing machine since I was 16, and am soooooo untalented you wouldnt believe! Thats why I just wanted to try it with an uber cheapo first; I know its probably crap, and its battery powered :rofl: but would it be worth a shot?
https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/sew-easy-sewing-machine-162551


----------



## lynnikins

im not sure you would have much luck making a nappy as you would run out of battery life lol but wipes for just hemming the edges im sure it would be fine


----------



## flubdub

lynnikins said:


> im not sure you would have much luck making a nappy as you would run out of battery life lol but wipes for just hemming the edges im sure it would be fine

Dont you need a special stitch to make sure the edges dont fray though? If its just a straight line stitch, the edges will be messy wont they?
*clueless*


----------



## princessellie

you can do a tight zigzag if you dont have an overlocker, or you can turn and top stitch x


----------



## Kaites

Looks like that machine only does a straight stitch so you'd have to turn and topstitch- you'd be able to make wipes and diapers with it, but if you enjoy sewing, I think you'd be better off spending a bit more money and get a machine that has a few more stitches and a bit more power (I suspect that a machine like that one wouldn't be powerful enough to sew through too many layers either).


----------



## flubdub

princessellie said:


> you can do a tight zigzag if you dont have an overlocker, or you can *turn and top stitch* x




Kaites said:


> Looks like that machine only does a straight stitch so *you'd have to turn and topstitch* - you'd be able to make wipes and diapers with it, but if you enjoy sewing, I think you'd be better off spending a bit more money and get a machine that has a few more stitches and a bit more power (I suspect that a machine like that one wouldn't be powerful enough to sew through too many layers either).


:neutral:


erm.........what? :blush:


I know its probably rubbish, but if I can do it, or like doing it, I'll get a better one. Its just to test the water really because I dont want to spend £90 on one, and then I hate it, or cant do it :haha:
The ones I have looked at that do different stitches all seem to be £100+ ?


----------



## xerinx

I first used that one to make my nappies with! (well logans!) Nappies are easy enough as i made pockets and sewed them inside out then pulled through. I did upgrade tho to a better one! 

Im sure agros have one that does different stiches for around £60?


----------



## xerinx

Here it is hun- 

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4602284/Trail/searchtext>SEWING+MACHINE.htm


----------



## princessellie

turn and top stitch is where you sew around 3/4in away from the edge, on the wrong side, then turn it right side out and top stitch round the edge again to kepp all the edges inside :) x


----------



## pink23

i can recomend the argos one , its great xx


----------



## flubdub

princessellie said:


> turn and top stitch is where you sew around 3/4in away from the edge, on the wrong side, then turn it right side out and top stitch round the edge again to kepp all the edges inside :) x

Oh I see! Hmm, Im not sure what to do. OH wont be happy if I spend a lot on one, because he thinks its just another one of my fads :blush:
There is one on freecycle that I have messaged them about, but havnt heard back yet :)


----------



## princessellie

i have one you have can have for nowt if you can collect it :) x


----------



## flubdub

princessellie said:


> i have one you have can have for nowt if you can collect it :) x

Wow, really? I couldnt take it for nothing though, I would give you some money for it! How lovely of you!


----------



## princessellie

nah i dont want anything for it, its not too old but i did use the life out of it for the shop lol, its really dusty from being stored aswell so will need a good clean so i couldnt take anything for it lol x


----------



## flubdub

princessellie said:


> nah i dont want anything for it, its not too old but i did use the life out of it for the shop lol, its really dusty from being stored aswell so will need a good clean so i couldnt take anything for it lol x

Wow, thats really really lovely of you! I will PM you :)


----------



## flubdub

Has anyone used any fabric from Ikea? We went today and they had loads and loads of it! Loads of rolls, and you just cut it yourself. All lovely stuff too! :thumbup:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'm thinking about making a mei tai and have been looking at fabrics and was wondering if this fabric would be ok? I don't make things so I don't know how much fabrics should cost or anything :lol:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cotton-Canvas-Fabric-Black-New-Off-Roll-/190513563714?pt=UK_Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item2c5b7e4842#ht_1385wt_985

If it's no good could someone recommend a better one please? It's for a mei tai with interchangeable panels if that makes any difference :flower:


----------



## princessellie

never used ikea material but have heard good things about it :)

^ that material looks fine to me x


----------



## JellyBeann

For all you seasoned wipes makers, and Nappy makers for that matter, I have made a few nappies, but they seem to leak at the legs, anyone know why this may be? I use them in the house, as it doesn't really matter! BUT I couldn't use them outside, so, I dunno lol! Anyhoo...

WIPES...
I have a couple of questions

what material(s) is/are best?
how is best to edge them without an overlocker? A tight zigzag stitch I would have thought, but correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## xerinx

Are you using elastic around the legs? If so whats the thickness?

Fabrics wise ive used cotton,fleece and minkee for the outside and fleece inside with a layer of pul inside too. (nappies)

For wipes it depends what you want to make them out of? If you use fleece you dont need to edge them, but i made my own with fleece one side and towelling the other and i turned and top stiched them to stop the cotton from fraying.


----------



## JellyBeann

xerinx said:


> Are you using elastic around the legs? If so whats the thickness?
> 
> Fabrics wise ive used cotton,fleece and minkee for the outside and fleece inside with a layer of pul inside too. (nappies)
> 
> For wipes it depends what you want to make them out of? If you use fleece you dont need to edge them, but i made my own with fleece one side and towelling the other and i turned and top stiched them to stop the cotton from fraying.

 
Yes, I am using elastic, I think it's half inch wide. 

I use fleece and a waterproof material (not PUL I couldn't find any lol) inside with towelling as an inner

Ahh, fleece not fraying sounds good!! I think I might use some of my offcuts for them later! 

----------------------------------------------

Another question...Is there anything special you have to do with the wipes, like leave them in a solution, or just dampen them before use? I'm completely clueless!!​


----------



## xerinx

I personally have like a tupperware tub that i fill with water and the wipes sit in there.. i change the water every 3 days i guess. I did use a spray bottle when he was smaller but then it leaked everywhere so i used a tub instead!!

I do sometimes you wipes solution like this- https://www.bums-n-roses.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_23_8&products_id=17 but i find ive got to change the water more often as they smell off quicker!

Are you sure the material you have is waterproof? Because i know a few that claimed to be didnt work when i made nappies!


----------



## xerinx

double post!


----------



## JellyBeann

xerinx said:


> I personally have like a tupperware tub that i fill with water and the wipes sit in there.. i change the water every 3 days i guess. I did use a spray bottle when he was smaller but then it leaked everywhere so i used a tub instead!!
> 
> I do sometimes you wipes solution like this- https://www.bums-n-roses.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_23_8&products_id=17 but i find ive got to change the water more often as they smell off quicker!
> 
> Are you sure the material you have is waterproof? Because i know a few that claimed to be didnt work when i made nappies!

Pretty sure it's waterproof, I did put a puddle on it, and sit it there for 10 mins, and it didn't leak through, I'll have a look for PUL and try that, anyone have any links for me to internet PUL?

Thanks for the wipe advice, I shall get a tub!!


----------



## xerinx

These sell pul- https://pocketbots.co.uk/index.htm

And this place sells waterproof fabric that i know works as its what i used for nappies, csp and breastpads- https://efabrics.co.uk


----------



## princessellie

it could just be that you need to make your elastic a bit longer if youre getting leg gape, or make the tabs a bit shorter so when you fasten the nappy at the front it pulls up the wings, iyswim, i used to get wing droop on a lot of my nappies and i found this helped x


----------



## flubdub

JellyBeann said:


> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> Are you using elastic around the legs? If so whats the thickness?
> 
> Fabrics wise ive used cotton,fleece and minkee for the outside and fleece inside with a layer of pul inside too. (nappies)
> 
> For wipes it depends what you want to make them out of? If you use fleece you dont need to edge them, but i made my own with fleece one side and towelling the other and i turned and top stiched them to stop the cotton from fraying.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am using elastic, I think it's half inch wide.
> 
> I use fleece and a waterproof material (not PUL I couldn't find any lol) inside with towelling as an inner
> 
> Ahh, fleece not fraying sounds good!! I think I might use some of my offcuts for them later!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> *Another question...Is there anything special you have to do with the wipes, like leave them in a solution, or just dampen them before use? I'm completely clueless!!*​Click to expand...

I just have a spray bottle that I keep with my wipes, and I put 1 tbsp of olive oil in it, and fill it upwith water. When I need a wipe, I just give it a quick spray and use it that way. :)


----------



## Kaites

Another thought on the leaky nappies- what kind of thread are you using? If you aren't already, try using 100% polyester thread since cotton will cause wicking. Also a ballpoint needle will help keep the holes where the needle pushes through a bit smaller than a sharp will and I'd try to avoid using cotton fabric for the cute outer layer too (stick to polyester or another synthetic if possible- it's possible to use cotton, just more difficult to get the layering done so that it avoids wicking problems). hth :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

Ahh, I think it may be my thread!! Thanks hun, I shall double check that and try again!


----------



## flubdub

Bit of a cheeky question :blush: but can anyone write me (or find me a decent walkthrough) a step-by-step guide to making your own baby wipes? I have finally mastered the basics of a sewing machine - and I mean BASICS, but I really want to make some wipes and breastpads. I cant make the breastpads until I have something waterproof to put in them, but I can do the wipes as I have bought fleece and towelling. I have looked on the web, but the walkthrough's seem to be for people who know what they are doing! :awww:

EDT: Why, on this website, does it tell you to do a straight stitch all the way round the pads, and then do a zig zag stitch? What is the striaght stitch for if you a stitching it with a zig zag? :dohh:

https://www.passionatehomemaking.com/2009/04/homemade-nursing-pads.html


----------



## Kaites

Here are my instructions for T&T wipes (turned and topstitched):

- cut 2 pieces of fabric ~1inch larger in both width and length bigger than your desired finished size (ie, if you want wipes that are 8x8, start with 2 squares that are 9x9)
-place the 2 pieces of fabric rightsides together and sew with a straight stitch all the way around (about 0.5" from the edge of fabric), stopping about 1 inch from where you started so that you are leaving about a 1 inch gap- this is the hole that you will use to turn your wipes rightside out. I find it works best to make the gap in the middle of a side rather than close to a corner.
- I like to clip the 4 corners now so that there is only a tiny bit of fabric beyond each of the corner points (about a mm or 2)- totally optional but it makes for better looking corners when you're finished
- Turn your work inside out through the hole you've left in your stitching so that the right sides are now showing, working the corners to make the wipe as square as possible (unless you've sewn curves rather than actual pointy corners)
- Sometimes I iron the wipes at this point to make them look extra nice (but you don't have to, lol)
- pin the two sides together where you had left the hole for turning your work so that the gap is closed- this holds the gap closed when you sew over it next 
- Topstitch all the way around the wipe (don't leave any gaps) about 0.5cm around (I usually just use the edge of the presser foot as a rough guide). This closes up the hole from turning your work and looks pretty. I sometimes use a zigzag for the topstitching but a straight stitch is fine.

T&T wipes are super durable but you can also just put your 2 rightsides facing out (like a finished wipe looks), straight stitch all the way around and then do a tight zigzag to try to overlock the edges. I don't think it looks as nice but it's functional and pretty quick. I have a serger now so I just serge the two pieces together quickly. I think the breastpad instructions were just trying to mimic how a serger works- a serger does one row of straight stitching and another row of overlock around the edge all at once (2 needles and 4 threads working at once). You probably could just do the zigzag and it would work just fine. 

hth- if you need some piccies, I can try and do a photo tutorial for you but I probably wouldn't have a chance to post that until Monday :flower:


----------



## princessellie

you can do zigzag all the way round and skip the straight stitch but theyll be more durable if you do the straight stitch too :) also, you left your sewing machine wheel at mine lol x


----------



## princessellie

and a guide to making your own baby wipes is:

cut two pieces out to whatever size you want, i like to use size of disposable ones then i can use a disposables plastic box, pin all the way round, both right sides facing out, then do teh dtraight stitch all around, close to the edge, then do a tight zigzag all around, putting one point of the zigzag on teh fabric and the other point over the edge to hold it in, i like to use number 3 for width of stitch, and 1 for length of stitch just to give you a rough idea :) x


----------



## flubdub

Kaites said:


> Here are my instructions for T&T wipes (turned and topstitched):
> 
> - cut 2 pieces of fabric ~1inch larger in both width and length bigger than your desired finished size (ie, if you want wipes that are 8x8, start with 2 squares that are 9x9)
> -place the 2 pieces of fabric rightsides together and sew with a straight stitch all the way around (about 0.5" from the edge of fabric), stopping about 1 inch from where you started so that you are leaving about a 1 inch gap- this is the hole that you will use to turn your wipes rightside out. I find it works best to make the gap in the middle of a side rather than close to a corner.
> - I like to clip the 4 corners now so that there is only a tiny bit of fabric beyond each of the corner points (about a mm or 2)- totally optional but it makes for better looking corners when you're finished
> - Turn your work inside out through the hole you've left in your stitching so that the right sides are now showing, working the corners to make the wipe as square as possible (unless you've sewn curves rather than actual pointy corners)
> - Sometimes I iron the wipes at this point to make them look extra nice (but you don't have to, lol)
> - pin the two sides together where you had left the hole for turning your work so that the gap is closed- this holds the gap closed when you sew over it next
> - Topstitch all the way around the wipe (don't leave any gaps) about 0.5cm around (I usually just use the edge of the presser foot as a rough guide). This closes up the hole from turning your work and looks pretty. I sometimes use a zigzag for the topstitching but a straight stitch is fine.
> 
> T&T wipes are super durable but you can also just put your 2 rightsides facing out (like a finished wipe looks), straight stitch all the way around and then do a tight zigzag to try to overlock the edges. I don't think it looks as nice but it's functional and pretty quick. I have a serger now so I just serge the two pieces together quickly. I think the breastpad instructions were just trying to mimic how a serger works- a serger does one row of straight stitching and another row of overlock around the edge all at once (2 needles and 4 threads working at once). You probably could just do the zigzag and it would work just fine.
> 
> hth- if you need some piccies, I can try and do a photo tutorial for you but I probably wouldn't have a chance to post that until Monday :flower:

Great, that explains it better than a lot of the instructions I waslooking at. Thanks for that! :thumbup: I dont think I need pics thanks, but may call back on here asking for help :dohh:



princessellie said:


> you can do zigzag all the way round and skip the straight stitch but theyll be more durable if you do the straight stitch too :) also, you left your sewing machine wheel at mine lol x

Oh my god, you know what - weve been looking everywhere for it! I thought I must have left it on the street when I was putting the kids in the car!! :dohh:
If I paypal you some money for postage (and the hassle), would you mind posting it for me? :flower:


----------



## princessellie

yeh thats fine :) x


----------



## 2Princesses

I have just made my first fleece soaker :D I didn't bother making it perfect because I was just tryna see if it would work and fit etc. I wanted the teddy pictures to be at the front of the nappy but due to its position on the blanket it had to go at the back and upside down :\ LOL!! What do you think? :p

https://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab131/2Princesses_2010/2011-04-24202740.jpg

https://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab131/2Princesses_2010/2011-04-24202712.jpg


----------



## flubdub

2Princesses said:


> I have just made my first fleece soaker :D I didn't bother making it perfect because I was just tryna see if it would work and fit etc. I wanted the teddy pictures to be at the front of the nappy but due to its position on the blanket it had to go at the back and upside down :\ LOL!! What do you think? :p
> 
> https://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab131/2Princesses_2010/2011-04-24202740.jpg
> 
> https://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab131/2Princesses_2010/2011-04-24202712.jpg

I think thats fab!!!


----------



## princessellie

it does look really good, gutted you couldnt get your pic where you wanted it, tip for next time, just cut round it and applique it onto the bum :) x


----------



## jessabella

looks great..I was going to say that too..cut it out and sew it on the bum!


----------



## 2Princesses

LOL now why didn't i think of that :dohh::blush:

Thanks for the tip girls I shall do that next time so it isn't upside down lol xxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Just wanted to say you ladies are amazing for making your own things. I hope to be joining you when I get my sister's machine in the next month. Until then I will keep being nosey in here to try to learn a few things until then. :haha:


----------



## Kaites

Cute soaker- love the pattern on the fleece! Katrina soaker pattern? I've made quite a few of those too- I love that it's so quick to make :)

The other thing you could have done was slice the pattern at the crotch, making a front and back piece, adding a seam at the crotch (and seam allowance when cutting the pieces out). You'll use nearly the same amount of fabric (well, plus about an inch for the seam allowances) but it'll allow you to flip a print on the bum so that it's the right way up :thumbup:


----------



## 2Princesses

Thanks for the comments :D

Yes it is katrina's pattern, very quick to make! I was thinking of doing the pattern at the front and having a separate peice at the back as you say, but i thought it would cause wicking at the crotch seems?


----------



## Kaites

Wicking shouldn't be an issue if you use polyester thread. There is also the extra layer in the wetzone that should help minimize any problems too :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

^wss, polyester doesnt absorb so as long as you use polyester threaad and not cotton youll be fine :) x


----------



## NuKe

I'm going to make my own wetbag this weekend :D


----------



## 2Princesses

NuKe said:


> I'm going to make my own wetbag this weekend :D

Cool :D I could do with another wetbag. what material will you use?


----------



## NuKe

2Princesses said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to make my own wetbag this weekend :D
> 
> Cool :D I could do with another wetbag. what material will you use?Click to expand...

i have a few bits and bobs, might use some leopard print or i have some cool fabric with sugar skulls all over it! just bought some PUL off ebay there so hopefully it arrives soon! :thumbup:


----------



## 2Princesses

Oh I didn't know you could get pul off ebay, how much does it cost per metre? I'd like to make a zip one, but the zip material would have to be waterproof right?


----------



## flubdub

Ooh a wetbag, never thought of that! Are you doing a drawstring or zip?


----------



## princessellie

youd have to make sure you got a polyester zip and then itd be waterproof enough :)

ive added more stuff ive made onto my blog, link in my adspace if you want to have a look :) x


----------



## 2Princesses

^Your blog is so cool :D I love the nappy and the headbands they are sooo cute! I really want to learn how to knit. Why don't you make some wool soakers with all that spare wool? :) although i know how busy it gets with babies!!


----------



## princessellie

thanks hun :D

its mostly acrylic and cotton so wouldnt work aswell for soakers unfortunately :dohh:


----------



## flubdub

Where can I buy microfleece online? I've looked on ebay but theres only a couple. I really only want a tiny amount to make a bumper bar cover for my pram :blush:


----------



## princessellie

what colour you after? is microfleece the thick one? i have a massive box of scraps i'll have a look through for you if you want x


----------



## Kaites

How about just a fleece blanket from a pound shop?

Here's my latest knitting efforts... The shorties were knit with more of the yarn that I hand-dyed a few months ago- I'm calling the colourway "earth day" :)

https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/april11012.jpg


----------



## princessellie

kaites, those are LUSH! x


----------



## Kaites

Thanks hun :) It's my favourite colour combo so far


----------



## flubdub

princessellie said:


> what colour you after? is microfleece the thick one? i have a massive box of scraps i'll have a look through for you if you want x

I think microfleece is the thin one? Its meant to be easier to sew apparently?

The only one I have is white (Ikea one), and thats not going tobe much use on a bumber bar thats going to get filthy :haha:



I would go to a pound shop, but I live about 30 mins away from the nearest big town, and dont go often, so it would probably be cheaper me ordering online, than driving to town and parking etc.


----------



## princessellie

all fleece is easy to sew, personally i find the sturdier fleece easier to sew cos it doesnt move under the foot, what colour and how big do you need it? x


----------



## flubdub

princessellie said:


> all fleece is easy to sew, personally i find the sturdier fleece easier to sew cos it doesnt move under the foot, what colour and how big do you need it? x

Ah, see I wouldnt know :blush:
I only need a small strip really, about 40cm by about 20cm. Any colour for a boy, I dont really mind.

I suppose I could use any material though? Like t-shirt material?


----------



## OmiOmen

:wave: Hello all. I started this thread but never got chance to make anything I planned because I went back to university as a mature student. Well, in just over a week my work will be in (hopefully) and I should get chance to use my sewing machine a bit more over the summer holiday. So I was wondering if I could get a little advice? Does anyone have a recommendation for a AIO (toddler size) nappy pattern that is easy for a total beginner? I have found some patterns online but though I would see if anyone has a tried and tested idea. Also would you recommend (for someone who has only used their sewing machine to fix there husbands PJ's before :blush:) going straight for it or practising the pattern with some cheaper fabric first?


----------



## NuKe

drawstring for me! here the link to the pul:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...5780484&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_949

its 5.50 plus 1.95 shipping for HALF a metre :wacko: not cheap!!


----------



## flubdub

^Gawd its not!!
If you're just using white, can you not use shower curtain material?
(S'cuse me if thats a dumb questions :haha:)


----------



## princessellie

OmiOmen said:


> :wave: Hello all. I started this thread but never got chance to make anything I planned because I went back to university as a mature student. Well, in just over a week my work will be in (hopefully) and I should get chance to use my sewing machine a bit more over the summer holiday. So I was wondering if I could get a little advice? Does anyone have a recommendation for a AIO (toddler size) nappy pattern that is easy for a total beginner? I have found some patterns online but though I would see if anyone has a tried and tested idea. Also would you recommend (for someone who has only used their sewing machine to fix there husbands PJ's before :blush:) going straight for it or practising the pattern with some cheaper fabric first?

you could try ritas rump pocket pattern, hers is a one size pocket but she does have an AIO variation on her website, also youd be able to put fasteners on if you only wanted it to be toddler size. My RRPS work best at about toddler size because theyre far too difficult to fasten any other way. I made one with very very minimal sewing knowledge, im still no seamstress but I can knock out a professional looking nappy in no time now. This is a good link aswell https://mayna.livejournal.com/198548.html


----------



## gills8752

I got darling diapers. It a fab pattern, first one i made came out perfect. https://www.darlingdiapers.com/


----------



## Kaites

Omi- I second the RRP suggestion- for a free pattern, it's pretty good :thumbup: I haven't done the AIO version, but that's just because I prefer being able to "unstuff" a diaper for the wash. You could always make a fitted to start with as practice if you are a bit unsure- it tends to be the waterproof stuff that is costly but the general shape of a fitted is pretty much the same as an AIO (and fitteds tend to be more forgiving with fit too so you'll probably still have something quite useable even if it doesn't turn out quite as planned!).

Flubdub- for a wetbag, you could just use shower curtain material if you'd like. Our fabric store sells a waterproof nylon that I made our first wetbag with and it works great. One of the online diaper fabric stores that I use also sells pretty much the same stuff too. I probably wouldn't use one of the cheap dollar store shower curtains, but the nice waterproof nylon works well :)


----------



## flubdub

Kaites said:


> Omi- I second the RRP suggestion- for a free pattern, it's pretty good :thumbup: I haven't done the AIO version, but that's just because I prefer being able to "unstuff" a diaper for the wash. You could always make a fitted to start with as practice if you are a bit unsure- it tends to be the waterproof stuff that is costly but the general shape of a fitted is pretty much the same as an AIO (and fitteds tend to be more forgiving with fit too so you'll probably still have something quite useable even if it doesn't turn out quite as planned!).
> 
> Flubdub- for a wetbag, you could just use shower curtain material if you'd like. Our fabric store sells a waterproof nylon that I made our first wetbag with and it works great. One of the online diaper fabric stores that I use also sells pretty much the same stuff too. I probably wouldn't use one of the cheap dollar store shower curtains, but the nice waterproof nylon works well :)

Cheers! So I could do two layers really? One of the shower curtain, and then the outside, some nice material that I like? It'd probably be cheaper than buying PUL by the looks of it.


----------



## Kaites

Definitely- my brand name wet bag is two layers (one pretty cotton print outer layer and a PUL inner layer- Planet Wise wet bag) so that's what I've always done for the ones that I made. tbh, buying pretty pul for a wet bag never crossed my mind, lol :)


----------



## flubdub

Kaites said:


> Definitely- my brand name wet bag is two layers (one pretty cotton print outer layer and a PUL inner layer- Planet Wise wet bag) so that's what I've always done for the ones that I made. tbh, buying pretty pul for a wet bag never crossed my mind, lol :)

Thanks! I went to Hobby Craft today and they had 4 different patterns of VHC matrerial! :D I nearly bought it, but thought its probably going to be cheaper online. Hobby Craft isnt bloomin' cheap!


----------



## pink23

oooh ive seen that and its quite expensive per metre. i love hobby craft but try to stay away xx


----------



## flubdub

^ I just looked online at their website and its £12.99 per metre!!

So I had a super quick Google and found some for £2.50 for 1/4 of a metre.


----------



## JellyBeann

I have been using muslin cloths to line my nappies with, and am getting about 2.5-3 hours out of ebay cheapies this way, we get on really well with ebay cheapies. 

I am going to buy some extra packs of muslin cloths and make shaped liners out of them, as I am just folding them atm, and it's annoying me, so I was thinking of sandwiching some fleece in the middle of about 6 layers of muslin, would this work, do you all think?

As far as the sahpe, what is the best shape anyone has found so far?


----------



## Kaites

What kind of fleece are you thinking of using? If you are thinking a bamboo, cotton or hemp fleece then that will work fine but I'd steer clear of polyester fleece since that is a staydry material and you wouldn't want it inside an insert (not absorbant at all). I stick with a rectangular shape for my inserts- easiest to do and doesn't waste any material :flower: I actually prefer to keep my inserts as big squares though (like your muslins) because they are easier to get really clean (less chance of needing stripping) and dry faster :thumbup: hth :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Kaites said:


> What kind of fleece are you thinking of using? If you are thinking a bamboo, cotton or hemp fleece then that will work fine but I'd steer clear of polyester fleece since that is a staydry material and you wouldn't want it inside an insert (not absorbant at all). I stick with a rectangular shape for my inserts- easiest to do and doesn't waste any material :flower: I actually prefer to keep my inserts as big squares though (like your muslins) because they are easier to get really clean (less chance of needing stripping) and dry faster :thumbup: hth :)

I'm not sure what material my fleece is, I have a load of it in the cupboard, and I was gonner use that, how do I tell without looking at a label (don't have a label on it as bought from fabric shop, and I can't remember what it said it was!)


----------



## Kaites

Maybe try putting on water on it and seeing if it absorbs or if it repels the water? Also, is it fuzzy on both sides (poly fleece is usually fuzzy on both sides, like a polar fleece jacket or blanket) or is one side knit, like sweatshirt material (bamboo, hemp and cotton fleece are usually like this- only possible downside to using this to determine is if it is a cotton/poly blend, since that wouldn't be super absorbant). hth :)


----------



## princessellie

if you got it from a fabric shop its more than likely gna be polyester fleece which is no good at all for inserts :) x


----------



## JellyBeann

I shall buy some decent fleece, would a blanket be the right material? x


----------



## Kaites

No, fleece blankets are usually poly fleece (the stuff that you'd want to use for stay dry material as a liner, not inserts). Do a google search for "bamboo fleece" and that'll be what you need (I'm not much help with stores since I'm the other side of the pond and there'll be better prices closer to where you are after shipping). If you want to avoid poly problems, you could also look for terry- terry is pretty much always made of absorbant material :flower:


----------



## princessellie

as far as i know, bamboo fleece and all those kinds of fleece are not as absorbant as just plain bamboo so youd be better off just looking out for that instead and assuming all fleece, unless it specifically says bamboo fleece, is polyester and therefore no good for inserts :flower: x


----------



## cw_249

Hello, i've spent the past 5 days reading this thread, every page and am really impressed!!
I've never done much sewing and stuff, but since having lo have been getting into it, and i've just made bits of stuff, but i have list as big as your arm of things i want to make!

I'm just about to try cloth nappies, and was hoping that if we get on okay with them, that i will try to make some of my own, but that's a few weeks away yet!

I was wondering though, as my next intended make is a wet bag, but my sewing machine is quite basic, it does straight, zig zag, and alledgedly buttonholes, but i can't make that work! I can't buy a zipper foot for my machine, is there any way i can sew a zip in without having a zipper foot?

Also, the pul or waterproof nylon, i know must be machine washable if its in nappies, but does it last if its machine washed, and can you tumble dry them?


----------



## Kaites

:hi:

You could probably sew in a zipper without the zipper foot but it'll just be more difficult and might not look quite so pretty. You'll probably find that a regular foot will be sitting on top of the zipper as you sew along the tape part of it (sorry if that doesn't make much sense- the zipper will be to the right of the line you are sewing, but still under the presser foot) and as a result there isn't as much pressure on the layers that you are actually sewing through because the zipper is holding the presser foot up. I'd probably still give it a try though :thumbup: 

And for washing PUL, I've always washed on hot in the washer and then tumble dried too without any problems :)

hth :flower:


----------



## cw_249

Thanks, i thought as much. I want another better machine but have to save up for it! I suppose if i hand sewed it it wouldn't be strong enough


----------



## Kaites

I don't see why you couldn't hand sew it- short stitches would make it stronger too :flower:


----------



## ambreen359

Love this thread we bought a stokke cot come crib and i am making sheets for it also making wipes
I knitted a blanket when i 1st got pregnant a difficult one so it kept my mind at bay i had a MC in aug and kept worrying it would happen again so the blanket def stopped me focusing on that so much i am now 20+1 have knitted booties and working on another blanket 
Also making a changing mat


----------



## bky

Does anyone have any fleece outer patterns to recommend?
I've found that fleece pants on the outside of my regular PUL night-stuffed pockets keeps the 4am-6am leaks at bay so I'm going to make some. Much cheaper option than buying new night nappies :thumbup:
I was thinking little shorts or bloomer style would probably do the trick (so pull overs), unless anyone has a wrap style they would recommend?


----------



## Kaites

I like the Katrina soaker pattern:

https://katrinassqs.blogspot.com/

Lots of wahms use this pattern for their products (I'm pretty sure it's what Pumpkin Pants uses, as well as a few others I've seen). It's a quick sew and super easy- the only thing you may want to change is the rise on it. If you are trying to fit it over a night diaper, you might want to increase the rise a bit since I find that when using them over a well stuffed diaper, they are a tad short in the rise. hth :flower:


----------



## 2Princesses

Look at my first breastfeeding cover I made yesterday :D what do you think?

Excuse the messy doors-they need painting :blush:
https://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab131/2Princesses_2010/2011-05-22185813.jpg
https://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab131/2Princesses_2010/2011-05-22185843.jpg


----------



## princessellie

lovely, ive always wanted to make one of those but never got round to it :dohh:


----------



## Kaites

Looks great! I was the same- eventually I just got brave and got used to NIP, lol :)


----------



## gills8752

Hello all! Been ages since I was on here! I've been busy with my quilt obsessions so I decided to try and sell them too! Since I'm a sahm and don't have the option of going back to work as nursery is sooo dear!!

But here's a couple I've made - Memory quilt from lo's first year clothing and one from some fabric from Fabric Rehab (great place for cotton prints!!)

So if you guys know anyone who'd like a memory quilt or custom made quilt for their lo - pop on over and see me on FB don't know if I'm allowed to link but I'll try blow my own trumpet....lol (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Patchwork-Pretties-Memory-Quilts/197014850330065)
 



Attached Files:







208113_10150534981325346_568215345_17483117_3875828_n(1).jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 7









208155_10150534980180346_568215345_17483112_3427554_n(2).jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 6









218185_10150538194140346_568215345_17504507_5144297_n.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## veganmum2be

they are lovely :)
i've been cutting up my fave items of LO's clothes as hes grown out of them and have about 70 fabric squares i need to start sewing together, but just need the motivation to start!


----------



## princessellie

ive made a few more things, have a look at my blog in my adspace :thumbup:


----------



## Kaites

You've got lots of cool stuff on your blog now *princessellie*!

Here are my latest projects...
Trainers for potty training (the ones that weren't in the wash any way, lol)
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/spring11130.jpg
A little knit shirt for Emma
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/spring11058.jpg
A meitai for Miss Monkey
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/spring11029.jpg
An embroidered side snapping fleece cover
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/spring11006.jpg
A Waldorf-style doll for Emma- the doll's clothes match ones that I made for Emma :)
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/march11069.jpg
Alpaca shorties
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/aug11a035.jpg
Pillowcase-style dresses for Emma and her doll
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/august11b013.jpg
The dress I finished last night :)
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/august11b044.jpghttps://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/august11b049.jpg

Thanks for looking :)


----------



## JellyBeann

What material(s) are the trainers made out of?

They're all amazing!


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi everyone! I've never come across this thread before!
Some lovely stuff on here. kaites, your things are so pretty. I LOVE that your little girl has her own meitai and that her dolly has the same dresses as her! 

I make bandana bibs and taggies for my LO and for my little facebook page as all the ones on ebay were boring fabrics or plain! I have made a few one offs for LO too like a roll up change mat, small wetbag... I was considering nappies but I like birth to potty poppers and as someone previously said you can't get the poppers and snap machine here really. I struggle to get coloured snaps for my bibs as it is and they're not plastic ones like I'd need for nappies. Also I use ebay cheapies and they're only £3 to £5 each so don't think I'd make them for that much less myself.

My next project is going to be a fleece lined blanket for LOs bed as a quilt is too warm for our greenhouse!!!!! Going to get fabric I like and then use the rest for a blind (if I can get the right stiffener) or curtains and poss a fabric applique picture or cushion to match. I think that will be nearer to Christmas though. 

Look forward to seeing what else you ladies make!


----------



## princessellie

that knitted dress is lush, i love little girls in wool dresses, sooo cute!


----------



## Kaites

JellyBeann said:


> What material(s) are the trainers made out of?
> 
> They're all amazing!

The trainers are a bunch of different materials :) The outer layer is upcycled cotton jersey from Emma's old onesies/vests, leg bands are an old poly/lycra shirt of mine, hidden soaker layer is Zorb backed with PUL and the inner layer is OBV. I used the Tinkle Time trainer pattern for them too- great pattern to download if you are thinking of making trainers :thumbup:


----------



## pink23

hi all. 
I intended to make some bibs for caleb as he is dribbling mad at mo but got side tracked and did a new cover for his high chair lol. I just traced the outling and went from there. It even has the proper button holes for straps. Heres the before and after xx:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







23082011675.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8









23082011674.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kaites

Looks great! :)


----------



## New2Bumps

veganmum2be said:


> they are lovely :)
> i've been cutting up my fave items of LO's clothes as hes grown out of them and have about 70 fabric squares i need to start sewing together, but just need the motivation to start!

This reminded me of something I saw on fb. A lady on there takes 6 or 7 old baby items and makes a patchwork teddy bear from them, which looks really beautiful. 

They're £60 with postage tho!!!:wacko:

Here are some of the bibs I've done :)


ETA oh gosh Kaites I've just realised that in your avatar pic your LO has a cute little sling too! She has quite the range of cute baby carriers ;)
 



Attached Files:







bibs.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pink23

wow £60 that is alot.
Calebs for a patchwork blanket from old t-shirts. I need to start a list of things i want to make x


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya guys, anyone ever made a mei tai style carrier?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

JellyBeann said:


> Hiya guys, anyone ever made a mei tai style carrier?

Ooh! I know someone who did. I'll text her and ask her to come on this thread. She might still be sleeping though.


----------



## Kaites

I have too :) If you have questions, just let me know! :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

Kaites said:


> I have too :) If you have questions, just let me know! :flower:

I'll PM you now! Thanks!x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I texted her a few days ago, I thought she'd come online. I'll text her again :lol:


----------



## princessellie

ive made one too babe, made it when my 2yr old was still a bump and its still going strong today :) x


----------



## princessellie

ive made a few more things btw, go look at my blog :haha: x


----------



## veganmum2be

Kaites said:


> You've got lots of cool stuff on your blog now *princessellie*!
> 
> Here are my latest projects...
> Trainers for potty training (the ones that weren't in the wash any way, lol)
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/spring11130.jpg
> A little knit shirt for Emma
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/spring11058.jpg
> A meitai for Miss Monkey
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/spring11029.jpg
> An embroidered side snapping fleece cover
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/spring11006.jpg
> A Waldorf-style doll for Emma- the doll's clothes match ones that I made for Emma :)
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/march11069.jpg
> Alpaca shorties
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/aug11a035.jpg
> Pillowcase-style dresses for Emma and her doll
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/august11b013.jpg
> The dress I finished last night :)
> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/august11b044.jpghttps://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/august11b049.jpg
> 
> Thanks for looking :)

i wish i could knit like you! you have made gorgeous things.
:D



New2Bumps said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> they are lovely :)
> i've been cutting up my fave items of LO's clothes as hes grown out of them and have about 70 fabric squares i need to start sewing together, but just need the motivation to start!
> 
> This reminded me of something I saw on fb. A lady on there takes 6 or 7 old baby items and makes a patchwork teddy bear from them, which looks really beautiful.
> 
> They're £60 with postage tho!!!:wacko:
> 
> Here are some of the bibs I've done :)
> 
> 
> ETA oh gosh Kaites I've just realised that in your avatar pic your LO has a cute little sling too! She has quite the range of cute baby carriers ;)Click to expand...

thats a lovely idea, but omg £60! i would imagine it is quite fiddly but when you know what you are doing it cant be £60 worthy fiddly!

i haven't actually started my quilt :blush: i now have about 100 squares of baby clothes and the backing material and sewing machine is all set and ready to go, but something always comes up before i get to doing it. i want it done for christmas though :D


----------



## pink23

i really wanted to attemp a knitted hoodie but i need to learn to knit first but im going to try one with sewing machine. will get some fleec and lovely fabric xx wish me luck


----------



## pink23

im going to attempt a hoodie i think. i love the knitted ones but I cant sew. will try and get some fabric tomorrow. might attempt a small one 1st the see if i can do it . wish me luck xx


----------



## princessellie

im working on a crocheted hoodie at the minute, a button up one if its any help to you? x


----------



## pink23

oops i meant to say i cant knit lol. Im going to learn though, I gave a hoodie a go and here is a nearly finished pic. I want to put a star on it with some star buttons to, heres the pics. will add one with lo wearing it tomorrow. just used a t-shirt as body template and then traced around a hood to creat new hood lol xx
 



Attached Files:







07092011735.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8









07092011736.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kaites

Looks great Faye :thumbup:

I finished a skirtie this weekend and am almost done a pair of knit bloomers too- both using yarn I hand-dyed last winter. I should really stop knitting for a bit and focus on some sewing soon. I bought a pile of fabric for making Emma a quilt for her 2nd birthday- it's a month today so the deadline is looming, lol :)


----------



## JellyBeann

I am going to attempt the mei tai this weekend! I'm going to use my curtain, as it's wovn fabric (like a canvassy one) It is a bit rough, so I think I'll line it! I might also make zip-off panels! I might line it in a creamy material,not sure what will be best, I think some cotton, fleece will be too hot, won't it?


----------



## Kaites

JellyBeann- you could always make a slipcover of sorts for your mei tai that is fleece lined for colder weather (kinda like a fitted pillowcase with openings at the corners for straps). I did one for our baby hawk- a pretty pattern on the front and minky on the inside- works well since I don't really want minky for the summer but it's nice for the fall/winter :flower:

Here are my latest knits, both using the yarn that I hand-dyed back last winter:
Wool skirtie
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/sept11a039.jpg
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/sept11a041.jpg

Alpaca bloomers
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/sept11a045.jpg
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/sept11a050.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

Good idea Kaites! I think I will do that!!


----------



## pink23

great knits kaites xx


----------



## JellyBeann

I wish I could knit as well as you Kaites! My nan keeps teaching me, but I can't do it lol! She teaches me, I can do it cack-handedly for about a month, then it starts to fall apart and then I just can't do it anymore lol

My nan is amamzing, she can knit while watching telly and drinking a cup of tea lmao!


----------



## Kaites

I'm not at the point where I can drink a cup of tea at the same time yet- I'm envious of your grandmother :haha: It did take me a while to get to the point where knitting just kinda clicked. The little videos on knittinghelp.com and doing a knit-along on DS probably also helped- we all did the same/similar project so it was nice to have help if needed. We could always attempt to do KAL like that here too :)


----------



## bky

I miss knitting. I knit and crocheted a lot whilst pregnant (LO has a car blanket and some other things to show for it), but just have no time now.


----------



## princessellie

i do it when kids are in bed while im watching telly!

that hoodie is mint, as is the skirty/shorties!

as for the meitai, mine is a light cotton, lined with fleece and its not too hot, i used a thin fleece, mind it might be a bit much with thick curtain material...it just makes it so snuggly!! x


----------



## Thumper

Hey all. I'm just starting out on my new venture of nappy making and am trying to surce some fleece to line the nappies with. Any suggestions where I can get the right sort cheap? Thanks x


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> Hey all. I'm just starting out on my new venture of nappy making and am trying to surce some fleece to line the nappies with. Any suggestions where I can get the right sort cheap? Thanks x

I dunno about fleece, but I used towels! I just bought towels and cut them up lol!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Thumper said:


> Hey all. I'm just starting out on my new venture of nappy making and am trying to surce some fleece to line the nappies with. Any suggestions where I can get the right sort cheap? Thanks x

Micro fleece is the stuff you wanna use, it's pretty cheap anywhere (I normally get it £2.99/m but it's been out of stock for ages) Abakhan have some for £3.74/m :)
https://www.abakhan.co.uk/fabric/fleece-fur/plain-micro-fleece-ecru-150cm.html


----------



## Thumper

found some locally thanks :) Bamboo fleece?

Got some gorgeous skull & crossbones minky fabric to use too. Now for the elastic... any suggestions please?


----------



## princessellie

you can use any elastic as far as i know, the thinner one x


----------



## Kaites

Lastin is the clear stuff that is supposed to last longer than regular elastic and hold up to washing better but really, if you look at what the brand name cloth diapers use, it's just regular elastic so I wouldn't bother hunting the stuff down and paying extra for it. I tend to use the 1cm wide elastic for ours.


----------



## Thumper

Brill thanks. I'd heard lastin was better and I want them to last but if brand nappies work with cheaper stuff then I'll use that first :)


----------



## JellyBeann

I used normal elastic in ours, but 2 layers of it, iygwim? It seemed to work really well


----------



## Thumper

Cheers ladies :) start this week some time once I've had a play with my new machine. I shall post pics when done :)


----------



## imagine13

Love this thread. I am making my own nappies - here's some of my more creative ones:

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o98/BridgesideRats/IMG00074-20110925-1745.jpg

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o98/BridgesideRats/IMG00075-20110925-1746.jpg

Can't wait until there's a little bum in them :happydance:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am so glad I found this thread!! I have spend most of my afternoon watching videos on how to make my own covers and my mom is going to teach me how to sew. We are going to be making them together. I am so excited to start doing this and when I make some I will post pic's so you all can see them. I will be able to have a lot of covers now and I can size then right to my baby after it's born and as it grows. Oh I am so excited!!! My Dh will be happy too because I will be saving tons of money not only by using cloth diapers but also by making my own covers/AIO's too!! I feel like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## cheese lover

My mom has made 20 AIO's for every size so far. I love my mom made diapers. We use them for daycare since they're velcro closed. I made wipes and I'm now working on some wool longies.


----------



## NDH

I'd love to make my own, but the supplies are so hard to come by here (only available online, everything is like $20/metre or close to and then shipping costs on top) so I really don't know if I'd even break even let alone save anything in the end... if I was planning on buying expensive brands or all brand new sure I'd probably save money by making them but I'm buying preloved where I can and trying to keep my spending to $15-20 each for new (which is no easy feat here lol).

I am, however, planning on making all my own wipes, diaper bag, changing mat, etc. I'm currently working on things for me rather than coming baby though lol. Have 14 pairs of breast pads to sew up, and I'm making my own mama cloth too. Just waiting to borrow my SIL's overlocker/serger next week. And then once DH is working again will buy all my fabric for diaper bag, wipes, etc.


----------



## NDH

I decided to trial some mama cloth without the overlocker and just turn and topstitch. It's a bit of a pain but not too bad. I just repurposed some old flannel pajamas and had two scraps of minky just big enough to try making a few liners. Got 4 done. The minky topped ones (plaid flannelette bottoms) I goofed and didn't make the wings long enough so will have to safety pin those, but the other two which are the same flannelette on both sides I've given a buttonhole closure (don't have a snap press/pliers and don't fancy using velcro). So these are just my first liners with one layer of hemp french terry in the middle (got a bag of hemp offcuts for cheap last week which I've used to cut out double layers for 14 pairs of breast pads and cores for loads of pads too)
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## veganmum2be

fab teeny nappies imagine!

and also fab cloth NDH i made most of mine too, the prices od them to buy ready made are silly. it sucks that you cant get cheap supplies for nappy making!

i'm practicing knitting at the moment, i'm making me a massive green scarf at the moment which is taking its time but i sit and do it every night and spare minute, i'm going to make Frank a matching little one too. 
i bought a knitting dvd and its fab got loads of projects to do on it, i havent started anything cos i was doing the scarf, but i cant wait to make fun things!

haven't really made any diy baby things for a while though, just modifying my clothes.

still havent started my patchwork quilt :blush: wish i hadn't let it pile up for so long, i'm still going to do it but its going to be a christmas thing now for certian. 
my machines gone funny which doesnt help, its about 30 years older than i am, all original parts and now the pedal gets super burny hot, and then randomly goes itself :lol:
oops.


----------



## Kaites

Cute diapers *imagine*- I like the print on the first one :)

Great start to your stash of mama cloth *NDH* :thumbup: I made my stash too- like veganmum said, it's crazy the prices that they sell for so you'll definitely save by making your own!

I'm still knitting up a storm too, lol :) I had a huge order of wool yarn arrive last week and it was like Christmas came early :blush: I have 3 projects cast-on atm and should really just stick with one at a time though (pair of socks for me, an elephant lovey for a friend's baby and another pair of longies). Of course, I still haven't even cut up the fabric for Emma's birthday quilt and that's just over a week away, so I should really be working on that if it's going to be done in time.


----------



## imagine13

Thanks ladies! Glad I am not alone in my endeavors- good work all :thumbup: Got some minkee fabric coming to make more nappies with and clothes/blankets, so exciting! :happydance:

Hopefully some of you ladies can teach me how to knit - I'd love to make some little knitted legwarmers and hats.

What is the best stuff for making nappy booster liners? I was going to get some cheap terry towels and cut them up.....good idea / bad idea?:shrug:


----------



## cheese lover

Has anyone crocheted wool longies? Does anyone know of a good pattern? I'd rather not have to learn to knit since all I need is another hobby :D


----------



## Kaites

*Imagine*- I love our cotton liners since you can pretty much do anything (boil, bleach, etc.) to them and they'll live to tell the tale. Ikea here do cheap cotton bar towels for 49cents and they work great tri-folded :thumbup: I also love bamboo fleece- serge a double layer square and then trifold them in the diapers- faster drying and get cleaner than a 6 layer insert (although some people prefer not to have to trifold and would rather a 6 layer insert)

*cheese lover*- my first crochet longies were done using a tutorial on Diaperswappers (here). My best advice would be to make sure you do the waist so that it's a bit on the snug side if you decide to try this tute- I made mine way too loose and ended up with something that looked like wool cycling shorts for me, lol :) Check out Ravelry too- lots of crochet patterns there if I remember correctly. Princessellie might have some suggestions since I think she's a bit of a crochet expert :) And if you do decide to knit some up and want some recs, just let me know- I have a couple faves for knitting too :)


----------



## cheese lover

Thanks Kaites!! I've been looking for something like that. Have you ever used Alpaca yarn for longies or shorties? I picked some up recently and it's sooo soft.


----------



## Kaites

Yep, I love alpaca- the bloomers I posted a couple of pages back are alpaca. I'm using a wool/alpaca blend for the longies I'm working on right now too :) The yarn feels so nice and soft while working with it too.

Eek, I started Emma's quilt last night and already loathe the project. I have everything cut out and I started serging the first two rows but don't like how the colours/placement of the prints look so I think another trip to the fabric store and a rethink about placement might be in order- buying a Dora comforter would have been so much easier and cheaper :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

i might have a crochet longie pattern for you babe, what size do you want? mine fits 3-9months (maybe longer but thats what size naomie is in now so i cant say it fits bigger than that cos i dont know for sure lol) x


----------



## cheese lover

that size would be perfect! my LO is 5 months and in 6 or 6-9 month pants.
thanks!


----------



## princessellie

rightio, send me ur email and i'll send it to you, you can be my pattern tester too cos ive been wanting to put it on my blog but im not sure if its 100% right, i normally wing it a bit when im making my own, even when i use my pattern haha 

they fit my LO with room to spare so they should last a while...you can let me know how long they fit for so i can do accurate age haha x


----------



## LockandKey

I only wish I was at least somewhat crafty, I think the only thing I was ever able to do was decorate DD's room, and write a decent short story

Kind of have a hankering to try making headbands for little girls


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm going to make LO a MASSIVE quilt next Christmas! Hopefully I'll be pregnant/have a small baby by then, so I'll make 2 of them then! I want the quilt to be kingsize bed sized, so he can use it all his life! And maybe pass it on to his oldest!


----------



## Kaites

^^ start now, lol! :)

Seriously though, I do wish I'd been more organized with Emma's birthday quilt- I'm now finished the top part of it and just need to attach the batting and backing (the batting part will be a bit tedious) but it took way longer than I anticipated and I reached a point where I had to stop being exact about squares lining up and just get it done so although I'm happy enough with it, I'm sure a real quilter wouldn't be too impressed :haha:

Having a quilt last "forever" is a lovely idea though :flower:


----------



## imagine13

Kaites said:


> *Imagine*- I love our cotton liners since you can pretty much do anything (boil, bleach, etc.) to them and they'll live to tell the tale. Ikea here do cheap cotton bar towels for 49cents and they work great tri-folded :thumbup: I also love bamboo fleece- serge a double layer square and then trifold them in the diapers- faster drying and get cleaner than a 6 layer insert (although some people prefer not to have to trifold and would rather a 6 layer insert)

Thank you :thumbup: I think I will try a mix of what you've suggested on my teeny nappies and see what works best for our little poo monster! 

I have learned to crochet and am making a pram blanket in purple - can't stop making stuff:haha:

Does anyone know what is good to make a swaddle blanket from? I have loads of fleece material. Is that too thick/thin? She's due in Feb so will be cold. :shrug:


----------



## princessellie

youd need to make it from cotton so it can breathe x


----------



## JellyBeann

Kaites said:


> ^^ start now, lol! :)
> 
> Seriously though, I do wish I'd been more organized with Emma's birthday quilt- I'm now finished the top part of it and just need to attach the batting and backing (the batting part will be a bit tedious) but it took way longer than I anticipated and I reached a point where I had to stop being exact about squares lining up and just get it done so although I'm happy enough with it, I'm sure a real quilter wouldn't be too impressed :haha:
> 
> Having a quilt last "forever" is a lovely idea though :flower:

Thanks! Yeah, I have to get in the attic to all his old clothes, as I want to make it out of his first years clothes!! (well,some of them, anyway!)







New Question...has anyone ordered fabric to make a woven wrap sling out of? If you have, any links for me? As I really want some nice funky fabric to make a sling out of...


----------



## Kaites

Have you checked out your local fabric store? I found that since I needed lots of material, I was better off looking for clearance stuff locally. If you are making a longer wrap (mine is 5m since I'm tall and wanted enough fabric for all different kinds of wraps), it doesn't take long for the price to creep up. This is a good time of year too since lots of the summery stuff (lighter weight, drapey fabrics) are on clearance too :thumbup: I picked up some striped gauze-type woven cotton and it was only $2/m :) Another consideration is that for wraps, I prefer to see the fabric before I buy it since I want to be 100% sure it'd be suitable for a carrier (no pulls in the fabric, good quality, etc.).

Of course, if you don't have a fabric store locally, then I suppose my post is kinda pointless :blush: :dohh:


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah I have, but they don't really have anything in the right fabric I like! I am too fussy!


----------



## JellyBeann

There is one a bit further afield I might pay a visit to when my car is on the road again...


----------



## princessellie

i wouldnt order online i dont think, you want to feel the material and make sure itd be strong enough x


----------



## JellyBeann

princessellie said:


> i wouldnt order online i dont think, you want to feel the material and make sure itd be strong enough x


True! I think I'll go to the other craft shop (it's a trek though, but probably worth it) When my car is fixed!


----------



## princessellie

If anyones interested in making crochet longies, ive just put my.pattern up on my blog :) x


----------



## cheese lover

it's a great pattern! :thumbup: I've finished the top, just working on the legs now. I love how you staggered the height increase in the back. Some patterns have it as a block of DC's and it looks wrong because of the change in stitch but by having a row of DC's every 3 rows you can't really see it, not with darker yarn anyway.


----------



## pink23

off to have a nosey x


----------



## princessellie

glad you like it babe, im working on a bigger pattern as we speak so i'l be putting that up on sunday :) x


----------



## LockandKey

anyone here make your own, home made and all natural diaper rash cream? I was looking into possibly making my own, preferably recipes that are cloth diaper friendly. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## veganmum2be

have you tried chamomile tea?
when my LO had nappy rash i just sprayed some on from a little spray bottle and some on the liner too, it kept his bum lovely and fine for nappies.

i dont know about a cream though sorry. 

x


----------



## Kaites

Coconut oil :thumbup: You could also make a mix kinda like CJsButter- she has a partial list of the ingredients on her website. For Emma, I made a cream of coconut oil and olive oil- the olive oil keeps the mix a bit more spreadable when the weather is colder too :)


----------



## LockandKey

Thanks ladies I will try that. I've heard some very good things about coconut oil.

I also now have plans to custom make nursing necklaces and chainmail jewellry and try to sell them online, then I can upgrade from a sahm to a wahm.


----------



## princessellie

ive just started using chamomile tea in a little spray bottle too, its definitely looking better but not cleared up just yet, they get bad rashes though, warts, open sores and everything, it looks awful, the tea is deffo helping though, i use it as wet wipe solution to clean their bums aswell x


----------



## NDH

I've been crafty lately and just finished making my diaper bag. Thought I'd share the pictures :)

In the pictures it's not totally finished (strap is only pinned on rather than sewn, but I didn't feel that it was worth re-taking the photos after I finished it).

Front view:
https://img811.imageshack.us/img811/9263/imgp1957.jpg

Back view with zippered pocket unzipped so you can see the lining:
https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/7812/imgp1954f.jpg

Open from the front:
https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9461/imgp1953o.jpg

Open from the back:
https://img696.imageshack.us/img696/185/imgp1950a.jpg

It has 5 pockets on the outside - 4 velcro closures and the zippered one at the back. Inside there are 7 pockets (elasticated) and two clips for keys or pacifier. The strap is adjustable so I can wear it either on one shoulder or across the body. Finished dimensions are about 18cmx29cmx33cm. The liner is laminated cotton - pain to sew.


----------



## chichestermum

hiya! iv fell completely in love with cloth nappies and want to have a go at making my own :) 
so i have quite a few Qs lol!
Were do you get patterns from? (pref pocket nappies as thats what seem to work best for us)
What materials are best?
How easy are they to make?
How long do they take?
anything else i should be asking then please answer lol!

i have basic sewing machine skills (only because i rush things so if i try something complicated it usually ends up wrong) so i try to stick to simple things that i cant mess up too bad lol!

Im really looking 4wd to making some of our own nappies! the homemade 1s on here look gorgeous! plus OH has said that if i make velcro close nappies in a funky fabric that he will be converted to cloth too :D:D:D


----------



## lucy_x

*Were do you get patterns from? *
I drew around my favurite fitting nappy, and added a 1/2inch seam allowance, i then fiddled the design to suit me best.

*What materials are best?*
Personally i love a pretty cotton outter or minky, with a PUL inner and fleece/suedecloth against the skin. Some people dont like cotton fronts as they tend to wick, but iv found a way to stop this happening.

*How easy are they to make?*

Very, With some practice :winkwink:

*How long do they take?*
Mine take 45mins from start to finish, but it used to take alot longer when i couldnt get to grips with pinning etc haha...Even quicker if i use my serger.

*i have basic sewing machine skills* : thats not a problem, take it slow, dont rush and it will work fine


----------



## chichestermum

Thankyou :D im going into town next week and shall pick up a load of material :) the more i buy the more likely i am to try again if at first i don't succeed lol! 

Thankyou for your help :flower: xx


----------



## LockandKey

after a month of being in hiding, I finally worked up a good inventory of hand made chainmaille jewelry. I have made a ton of earrings, pendants, bracelets, and a few necklaces and key chains.

Here's my Etsy shop
https://www.etsy.com/shop/GoldenHarvestJewelry?ref=si_shop


----------



## Kaites

A bit late to reply, but just wanted to say that your jewelry is beautiful Lockandkey! (added you to my circle on etsy too :)) Good luck with your business :thumbup:


----------



## LockandKey

Kaites said:


> A bit late to reply, but just wanted to say that your jewelry is beautiful Lockandkey! (added you to my circle on etsy too :)) Good luck with your business :thumbup:

thanks so much :) added you! other than friends and family, I really haven't gotten much business though. I'm hoping the recession is to blame, I'm not exactly sure how to market myself though :dohh:


----------



## LockandKey

by the way, if any of you ladies have an Etsy shop, I would gladly add you to my circle, and favorite some of your items


----------



## Kaites

I read that part of the key to etsy is that if you are in a really busy category, listing often so that some of your items are always in the "most recent" can help with traffic and keep your shop from getting lost amongst the masses. Personally, I found that tweaking the way that etsy sorts the categories (you know those little drop down menus when you are listing an item) has helped with my traffic- I don't know if you have much wiggle room for that with your jewelry though (for me it was the difference between choosing "knitting" vs "baby" for my top level category). I've also joined a few teams on etsy and I've seen some traffic from that (no sales from teams though, lol!). 

I can't say I'm really marketing myself either, lol :) I'm mainly just using the shop as an outlet for knitting since Emma has more than enough knitwear! I haven't finished reading it yet, but the book Handmade Marketplace talks a bit about marketing and was recommended by some of the wahms on DS.

(and in case anyone else wants to add me to their circle on etsy, my shop is GooseberryKnits :thumbup:)


----------



## Thumper

I love all the rainbow stuff Lockandkey :thumbup: It's lovely.


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you :) I really want to make more, but ran out of the proper rings


----------



## flubdub

Does anyone know where I can buy some cheap felting wool? Is it called 'felting' wool, or does it go by another name? Is it just wool that _cant_ be washed? :dohh:
Im hoping to make some of these;
https://goodmama.typepad.com/goodmama/2008/05/make-your-own-wool-dryer-balls.html


----------



## cheese lover

You can use any wool that's not machine washable. I can't recommend brands since you're in the UK but I would suspect that any cheaper wool yarn would work. Just make sure its 100% wool (I think). 

So glad you brought this thread back up! I was looking for it a while back and couldn't find it. 

I've started making some trainers/pull-up diapers for LO. She hates having her diapers put on and cries hard every time I put one on but doesn't seem to mind the Blueberry trainers I tried on her the other day. I'm thinking about making some wool and fleece outers with snaps so I can snap in different inserts. I may retrofit some of the thirsties hemp inserts that I have around. I'll post more when I have a firm idea. 

Oh and I bought a serger/overlock machine! :happydance: Hopefully that'll help ease the pressure on my old (1970's) sewing machine!


----------



## princessellie

i made some of those and i used 100% non superwash wool :thumbup:

tons more stuff gone onto my blog if anyone fancies a look - https://mammymade.blogspot.com


----------



## pink23

I've just bought a hungry caterpillar duvet set and plan on updating the old baby quilt and make some other nursery/ baby items xx


----------



## Thumper

Bumping this thread back up :D
I just opened my Etsy shop. Is anyone else on there?


----------



## Kaites

Yep, my shop is Gooseberry Knits (gooseberryknits.etsy.com) :) Not exactly well stocked atm- I've been busy with other stuff lately and when I do knit, it's usually customs.

Good luck with your business! What's your shop name? I'll add you to my circle :)


----------



## cheese lover

I'm thinking of starting one but I seem to mostly be making enough things for my own LO not any extras. We'll see once I get my pattern down a little better. I crochet and have been on a longies/shorties kick lately. I'm finishing some "monster" shorties for LO. :haha:


----------



## Thumper

Haha Cheeselover, my LO hasn't had anything of mine except rejects!

Kaites, the shop is BillyBums. I've only had time to add one thing so far but I'm going to list more tomorrow I hope :flower: What does a circle do? I've used Etsy before but not to sell so I'm a little confused!


----------



## Kaites

Thumper- Sometimes being in different circles and teams helps with traffic to your shop- in your shop stats, you can see how people have found your listings/shop and sometimes it'll be through another person's profile so that's where circles can come into play. You can also see what people in your circle have "favorited" in your activity feed and it's sometimes a good way to find items that you might not have found otherwise... if you are in the mood to shop  

Just a little etsy tip, with cloth diapers you'll want to list often so that you don't get lost in the listings since they automatically sort by most recent :flower: Good luck- your bunny diaper is cute! :)


----------



## Thumper

Thanks for that tip Kaites. I listed a few more today but maybe I should stagger them next time.


----------



## JellyBeann

Does this ;look good for putting poppers on some nappies by minki? 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251038769864?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_4353wt_983


----------



## Thumper

JB- I replied to you on FB :flower:


----------



## NuKe

just had to share this. made this for Poppy today. :blush: need to make the straps longer but she loves it!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120420123163.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120420123162.jpg


----------



## cheese lover

That is soooo cute!!


----------



## NDH

So awesome


----------



## krockwell

Would any of you ladies be willing to share a diaper pattern? :) :flower:


----------



## Thumper

Nuke that's frikkin' AMAZING! Well done


----------



## NuKe

im so proud of it :smug:


----------



## cheese lover

Does anyone have a good DIY Mei Tai pattern they can recommend? I'd like to make a couple for my LO's class so they have more carriers for the babies. I've found a few but hoping for some rec's :flower:


----------



## NDH

Krockwell there are eaps of free cloth diaper patterns out there. I havent made any so can't recommend a particular one though.

My chiropractor has asked me to make her some cloth breast pads and every tie I see her she encourages me to make stuff to sell at the mums and bubs markets.


----------



## princessellie

cheese lover said:


> Does anyone have a good DIY Mei Tai pattern they can recommend? I'd like to make a couple for my LO's class so they have more carriers for the babies. I've found a few but hoping for some rec's :flower:

I made this one when I was pregnant with Leyla and it is still going strong 3 years later :) I used fleece for the inside and cotton for the outside and straps.


----------



## princessellie

As far as nappy patterns go, there are a million on the internet to be printed off. I used to have a couple but in the end, I took a nappy I liked the fit of and made my own pattern by drawing around it! I get much less leaks now I am using a pattern that suits my baby.


----------



## 1eighty

Wow. 81 pages of amazing and inspiring women, I salute you all!

Some input:

I've made two hoodies using this pattern - didn't take as long as I thought it might, and I'm a "beginner" class knitter :) https://www.favecrafts.com/Knitting-for-Baby/Baby-Hoodie-Knitting-Pattern

Hats! https://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby_pixiehat.html and https://leftinstitches.blogspot.com/2005/12/dobby-hat.html (second one, scale it down some for little'uns)

And, blankies: https://goodtimesithinkso.blogspot.com/2009/10/loving-hands-cellular-baby-blanket.html 

And I wanted to share my pet project, which took me 18 months from start to finish: https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff330/beeper_spryte/Blankie.jpg it was finished off with 4 layers of crochet around the edges and I then stitched it to an old duvet cover. It's great in spring/fall just as is, and then we stick a duvet in it for winter!


----------



## Thumper

Wow, I love that! It's too big a project for me, I'd get bored after 3 squares :haha:


----------



## NDH

Oh my gosh 1eighty that quilt is amazing.


----------



## cheese lover

I haven't taken any pictures but I've been busy with my mom and sister in town! We made 7 pairs of upcycled longies, shorties, overalls. I bought some osnaburg fabric to make a DIY woven wrap. I'm thinking of dying it tomorrow. I'll take pictures of that process and post them if I get a chance. 
I've given up making diapers for LO, I just don't have the time/patience to sew that much so I'm going to have a local WAHM that makes customs use my fabric and make some pull-up fitteds for us. I'm also going to dye some of that fabric before I give it to her.


----------



## 1eighty

Thumper said:


> Wow, I love that! It's too big a project for me, I'd get bored after 3 squares :haha:

It's amazing what you can do whilst you're waiting for your ISP to get your broadband installed. The rest of it was done on buses and trains whilst me and my husband were dating long-distance, and it was finished off in Zim after we emigrated! I'm dead chuffed with it, no two squares are the same, if you can believe it ;)


----------



## 1eighty

Miss cheesey - what be "upcycled"? I've heard of recycled (natch), but this is a new word for me!


----------



## cheese lover

I don't know how it started but that's the term they use for taking already made items and making them into something else. I took wool sweaters that I bought used for $3.50 each and made the longies etc. I still have some fabric left from that and I'm planning on making some slippers :) 

has anyone here made wool longies from sweaters? I noticed some moisture coming through on the seams. I used polyester thread on my serger. Is it the thread or is it because the pants are a little tight on LO and not very thick?


----------



## NDH

I haven't made any yet Danielle but I plan to when I can get out to the Op shops to look for wool sweaters. Can't knit or crochet and can't afford to buy new wool soakers or longies.


----------



## NDH

Oh yes - i'm planning to contribute to a lovely charity organization here called Angel Baby Nappies that is trying to provide nappies for as many babies born too soon as possible. Parents have had to bury their children in paper towels or chux because nothing fits :( Once I've sewn a bunch up I'll take photos before I send them on.


----------



## cheese lover

So I didn't get a chance to dye the wrap so it'll probably be next weekend since I'm pretty sure I'm going to be working pretty late all week. 
I'm working on crocheting a wool afghan to go with our wool pants. I'm having problems with her acrylic afghan starting to smell. :nope:

good idea NDH! :thumbup: I need to spend some time working on projects for the local hospital too. I keep lining up projects for us and don't take the time to make things for the hospital. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## princessellie

I've made longies out of sweaters before but never 100% wool ones. Did you use 100% wool? If so then did you lanolise them?

My latest project was this little skirt I made for Leyla to wear for Easter, proper love it!

https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/ruffly-waist-tie-skirt.html
 



Attached Files:







ruffleskirt1.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cheese lover

The tag said 100% wool and I did lanolinize them. I'm thinking about redoing them though. I'm wondering if there wasn't enough lanolin. I had quite a bit of wool in there.

Cute skirt!


----------



## princessellie

Yeh lanolise them again, wool generally takes a few lanolisings to get to its full waterproof-ness (is that a word? I dont think it is but you know what I mean haha)


----------



## cheese lover

its a word now :haha: I'll try to soak them again tonight.


----------



## JellyBeann

Best way to hem a sling? It's only one layer

Also, dyeing, who's dyed using dylon dyes? If I want to dye red material Purple, will I need to do it twice or will it just go Purple straight away?


----------



## cheese lover

I would hem it by doing a double fold and then just run a straight stitch down it. I found instructions online on how to hem a DIY sling with tapers. It shows how to do the corners really nice. I'll see if I can find it. I assume you have tapers. 
I'm using dylon but haven't actually dyed my wrap yet. I would think if you're dying a red fabric you would use blue dye, since red and blue makes purple. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. I don't know about one dip or two.


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm making my own, so will taper myself! 

Thanks x


----------



## NDH

First things I've made that aren't for me!

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120602_230315-1.jpg

The colours are washed out due to poor lighting (its almost midnight lol). The ones its the hardest to tell are grape on the top left, baby pink on the right second from bottom, and chocolate brown bottom right.

The solid colour is minky, the print is flannel(ette).

Hidden PUL with 2 layers of bamboo and one of flannelette for the core. Super thirsty :thumbup:

I made these for my chiropractor but i think its the start of my own little WAHM shop


----------



## princessellie

Lovely!

Here is what I've been working on the past few months :)

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-n4hXBy2GsP4/T2EAGB4tckI/AAAAAAAAAYI/MWMZEX1BBnM/s320/bdaydress1.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/leylas-birthday-dress.html

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pEs8lRkGkmg/T2KE4hmTkBI/AAAAAAAAAYo/--x_S3Ji_OU/s320/crochetkittykat.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/crochet-kitty-kat.html

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Xq3ZZU61Zfg/T3NxSJWd7mI/AAAAAAAAAco/NlFR6Su2_zQ/s320/CIMG0391.JPG
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/canvas-art.html

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-zVk2JKcM6YA/T3cNmD4nlEI/AAAAAAAAAlc/uz3SbobV3Po/s320/laceyflowerheadband1.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/lacey-flower-headband.html

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-v6T7f4HkEWQ/T3xb8SWJ0rI/AAAAAAAAAoI/vwRyDMDLdao/s320/plarnbag1.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/recycle-plastic-bags-into-reusable-bag.html

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HxTk9YRVqEo/T39pnzbi_dI/AAAAAAAAAoo/f0MSBrkNtcA/s320/embroideredhearttshirt1.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/embroidered-heart-tshirt.html

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-xhVrxeMZxvE/T46tiI1TmQI/AAAAAAAAAs0/MzU7Vh3W-80/s320/slashedkneejeans.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/ripped-jeans-into-slashed-knee-jeans.html

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-CvGQogrL07c/T4Ip0ObeWzI/AAAAAAAAAqY/AIAVgO3rn1U/s320/ruffleskirt1.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/ruffly-waist-tie-skirt.html

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-TgfsPf6y_d0/T6X9d9VcbEI/AAAAAAAAAvs/FAhvsW4FbdU/s320/mothersdaywallhanging.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/mothers-day-wall-hanging.html

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-jrSEUldfckM/T7QvW40zgqI/AAAAAAAAA3M/XF2h0BBoroQ/s320/t-shirt-shrug-1.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/tshirt-into-shrug-refashion.html

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-sD4guZPw3Ig/T7EG27jTQRI/AAAAAAAAA2c/pASwEV5YWUI/s320/katey-lous-sailor-bracelet-1.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/refashioned-tshirt-bracelet-aka-katey.html

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-7HfpAkADm8U/T6mnmVCN-_I/AAAAAAAAAyk/cuq8hn9G6f8/s320/sandpaper-numbers-main.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/sandpaper-numbers.html

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3VEbhrQZPnk/T8dXSPjrfJI/AAAAAAAAA7c/vBRI7PwpQhQ/s320/tshirt-to-cute-halter-refashion.jpg
https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/xl-tshirt-to-cute-halter-refashion.html

Sorry for the pic overload!! Turns out I've made lots


----------



## Rachel_C

Bump!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

So glad you bumped this! 

I've been working on making my own cloth diapers :blush: but I keep getting a bit confused, even though I found a good pattern


----------



## Rigi.kun

My two projects I'm starting with are: breast pads and custom made boosters.

Ladies what do you thinking this as the plans.
Breast pads:
Outer Layer : Navy Blue PUL
Absorbent Layers from outer to inner layer : 1 bamboo layer, 2 microfibre
Inner Layer : Baby Pink Suede Cloth

For the custom booster (there are to be used in my fitted and classic terry towel nappies to keep baby's bum dry and to add more absorbancy)
Outer Layer : One Bamboo fleece
Then : two microfibre layers
Inner Layer: Baby blue microfleece


----------



## NDH

I think with 1 bamboo and two ,icrofibre your breast pads will be far too thick. I use 1-2 bamboo layers sewn to a layer of flannel in mine and the two bamboo ones are really thick and micro fibre is even thicker. Its actually good if they're not too absorbent so they're changed frequently.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

So I am working on a fitted diaper with a pocket, and my only question is should I make my own insert or buy one? If I make one I was thinking of doing terrycloth, hemp, terrycloth. Will that work? 

Also, has anyone tried a fauxleather wrap before? I have way too much of the material :haha: And it seems pretty waterproof XD


----------



## Rachel_C

Bump!


----------



## OmiOmen

I have not come on this thread for a long, long time but I wanted to try making cloth nappies for my son and never did so really want to try for my second son. I am going to try and use a free AIO pattern from online to make newborn nappies. 

Anyone got any tips? For example what is a good fabric to use for the absorbent layer?


----------



## NDH

I keep meaning to look for this thread but can never find it!

I'm making nappies for the new baby too, starting with newborn ones and then will make some nice ones for DD as well since she mostly only has china cheapies.

I'm using bamboo terry/fleece (whichever is cheapest. I already have several metres I have been stockpiling for other projects I never did lol) and I also have 10metres of hemp fleece I'll probably use when I run out of bamboo. Not a fan of the coarseness of hemp though.

Patterns I'm using are Baabaa Baby (I've extended the wings though as I've read that they're so short they don't fit very long) for fitteds, and Darling Diapers, Shar's Newborn Side Snap Pocket, and Fattycakes for the AI2s/pockets which I'm making in minky routers. Fattycakes is the only one that isn't free and I bought it to make the nappy in my avatar as I needed extra coverage just using it for a cover over a CC.

I'm doing 6 of the baabaababy and 4 each of the other 3.

I'll post progress pics - currently have the pieces cut out for the shells of the minky ones and am working on putting the snaps on that would touch baby's skin if done after.


----------



## princessellie

best absorbent material for fitted / aio nappy is zorb since it is very thin and very absorbent...or bamboo with cotton layer on top if you want natural fibres x


----------



## HLanders

Just made some bamboo fleece doublers for overnights! The girls are wearing them again tonight, so we'll see how they hold up. Last night they were totally dry! (We've were using Rump-a-Rooz for overnights and quite a few times they were wet from wicking out of the top backside of the diaper)


----------



## OmiOmen

I just looked up Zorb fabric and it looks great. It says 3 regular layers can use just one layer of Zorb, is that right? It sounds a bit too good to be true. If I was using this would the layers go pretty fabric-PUL-Zorb-soft layer near babies bum? Is something like towelling or fleece best to be near babies bum?

Even better could I use a pretty looking PUL fabric on the outside and then Zorb 2 on the inside? If so would how would I need extra layers of Zorb inbetween the two? 
https://www.plushaddict.co.uk/zorb-ii---diamonds-27157-p.asp

Sorry for so many questions, I am a complete novice.


----------



## NDH

Most people put micro fleece or suedecloth as the layer next to the skin, so PUL, zorb/bamboo/hemp/etc, then micro fleece. 

Also I've heard lots of mixed reviews of zorb, lots of people who have compared the absorbency and its not better enough to justify the price. However, that said I'm in Australia where fabrics (and everything else) are more expensive and zorb has quite a hefty price tag here. But maybe just get a small amount and see how you like it first?


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks that clears up the layers. 

The Zorb 2 has a layer built in that is soft too and I have found it for a good price (in the UK though) so it would probably cost as much as the absorbent layer and the soft layer combined. I am thinking if I used a cute PUL and then Zorb 2 (maybe with a layer of Zorb 1 in the middle?) I might get a slim fit nappy. 

I guess my only problem is that I will be making the nappies before DS1 is born so not really know how well they work until after I have made them. :dohh:


----------



## OmiOmen

I have spent a bit of time looking up patterns, tutorials, fabric and such and I think I have settled on a pattern I feel comfortable with. I found a tutorial about putting elastic in the legs and how to put snaps on really helpful. I think this looks simple enough (see link below) and I just hope I will not have blow outs from not having gussets. I have decided to use a printed PUL on the outside, a layer of zorb as the sewn in soaker and then zorb 2 for extra absorbency and the soft part near babies skin. I am not sure if with one layer of zorb and another layer of zorb 2 if I should add a layer of microfibre terry into the sewn in soaker too...is that too much for a newborn or will it be handy for heavy a wetter? :help:

https://www.thenappynetwork.org.nz/images/shars_newborn_fitted.pdf


----------



## NDH

I'm still a newbie nappy sewer myself - hopefully someone will have good answers for you!

I'm using the Shar's Side Snap one :thumbup: It was recommended to me not to make all from the same pattern so you might want to get another pattern or two as well for the same reasons its not recommended to buy a complete stash of the same nappy before making sure it works for your baby.

My fitteds are going to be a cotton Velour outer and 2 layers of bamboo fleece with two 3 layer bamboo snap in inserts (second one just for nighttime). My other nappies are minky outer, hidden PUL and either a snap in or pocket insert of a 3 layer bamboo fleece bifold. Like you just hoping it works out based on tips I've read in nappy making chats  :thumbup:

The newborn nappies I bought don't seem very absorbent at all.


----------



## NDH

All cut and snapped and ready to sew :) just thevminky routers pictured, PUL and microfleece ready to go too.
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130128_094355.jpg
Time to start using the camera I got for my birthday I think. XOOM and phone really don't take good photos in less than perfect lighting conditions. Left to right starting with the back row the colours are: bright blue, grape purple, black, white, green, bank blue, red, navy, lime green, orange, brown and yellow.


----------



## princessellie

Ooooh LIKE!!


----------



## NDH

Should be a nice gender neutral newborn stash for a :yellow: bump I think :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

Yeh definitely!


----------



## OmiOmen

I love the colours and textures you have there. :thumbup:

I have as couple of patterns in mind but want to make a few with the easier looking one first. I am going to use printed PUL to make a trimmer fit so all mine will look the same.


----------



## NDH

Sounds like a good idea  

Posting here to give myself some accountability: got 7 nappies "pinned" and ready to sew tonight, then I ran out of binder clips. Thought the binder clips would be a good way of pinning without getting holes in the PUL but man are my fingers sore!
Tomorrow I'll sew up one Shar's newborn side snap (SNSS) and see how it goes - not entirely sure how to do the pocket as its written up for one outer layer not two, but I have an idea that I hope works in practice.

Wish me luck :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck. I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## princessellie

I've always used pins on my pul nappies, then just washed and tumble dried after making to close up any holes in the pul :) x


----------



## NDH

We don't have a dryer.


----------



## princessellie

Ahh yeh deffo binders then. Have heard it can be quite difficult though getting them lined up properly x


----------



## Thumper

I pin. Never had a problem yet. No dryer.


----------



## NDH

The binder clips work really well :thumbup: holds the layers nice and tight so there's no slipping. I hate pins for that lol.

Didn't quite get one nappy sewn tonight, struggling with the elastics for the pocket . I feel like I got it figured out, though I thought that before, but I have seamripping to do first and my eyes are too tired to continue. It wouldn't be so tricky if I didn't A) have two outer layers B) want the leg elastics rolling in as it changed the ordering of the fabrics so I couldn't do it first like the pattern said to. 

I will beat this.

Oh and I didn't notice a spot where the micro fleece didn't get caught in the stitching before I sewed the elastics so now I have to hand stitch it, preferably while someone stretches it out... or else I have to unpick the elastic. Neither is appealing lol.


----------



## princessellie

Haha, its a pain when things go wrong isnt it. Me and my friend always laugh saying why do we even sew, we hate it! Love it aswell obviously but hate when it goes wrong! x


----------



## Thumper

I've been falling out with my embroidery machine all morning. Some days you just should give up I think!


----------



## NDH

One newborn nappy down! Boy did I struggle but I got there in the end and I think it looks great! :thumbup: Will try one more pocket like this, and if its still too much work I'll make the other two snap-ins instead.

Front:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130130_222045.jpg

Back:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130130_222055.jpg

Side:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130130_222103.jpg

And compared to the other newborn nappies I have:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130130_222034.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

NDH, it looks so cute!


----------



## princessellie

That's gorgeous. It'll get easier, promise. The first few I made were awful haha. Now I can whiz through one x


----------



## NDH

Another nappy done tonight  it went heaps better and only took an hour and a half to finish completely (starting with cut and pinned fabric) and I know I'll get faster too. If I can keep getting one done per day I'll be done in no time  

Also planning out a few pretties to make my daughter in my head .


----------



## NDH

Progress pic:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130218_155311_zps4d93cdcd.jpg
3 finished, 3 needing top stitching and stud snaps, 6 needing elastics (one of those 6 also needs to be completely done. I sewed it but then unpicked the whole thing which took longer than sewing six of them up lol).

Waiting on dyes and then I'll dye cotton Velour for the routers of the 6 fitteds I'm doing.


----------



## NDH

Omi, how are you going with your nappy making?

I just found this blog yesterday and found it super helpful so though I would share it here for you and anyone else who may want to make newborn nappies. It compares all the patterns available for newborn nappies, free and paid,which I had no idea there were so many! Plus there are tips for absorbency etc. 

https://www.mamakatdiapers.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## NDH

My latest project I just started working on:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130306_092530_zps3b75b7da.jpg

This one isn't for me but I love it so much I think I'll have to make another one! My grandma asked me to make a nappy cover for her great niece who just had a baby. Its going to have black snaps, and if I'm brave enough, a flower applique under the detachable ruffle.

Not done with newborn nappies yet - I have the inserts cut and ready to sew and still waiting on good weather to dye the cotton Velour for my fitteds. Will get back to it when this latest project is finished


----------



## misspriss

I was looking at fitted diapers trying to figure out how they cost so much, so I googled make your own fitted diapers and found tons of patterns. I am interested in some patterns for turning prefolds into fitteds and picked up some preloved prefolds on my lunch break to try out...

Then I started thinking about things I have around the house and if I could make some diapers out of those. I have a ton (well not a ton, but compared to diaper or insert size, a ton) of bath towels. We got a ton of bath towels that I hated the color of when we moved in together and had our housewarming, so they went into storage and we have slowly used them for dog towels.

What I wondered was, can I make diapers out of these? Or would they make better inserts only? I know they aren't the most absorbent for space it takes up, but the price is good....

Also, can you make fleece covers out of fleece blankets/throws? I bought the dog two blankets on clearance after Christmas and gave him one, but he likes to eat it too much, so could I make fleece covers from them? Just wondering!!


----------



## NDH

Yes you can use towels, t-shirts, anything like that you have around the house. As you said they won't be as absorbent for the bulk but they'll just require more frequent changing. 

I believe you can use fleece blankets - you'll probably want another layer in the wetzone though.


----------



## misspriss

NDH said:


> Yes you can use towels, t-shirts, anything like that you have around the house. As you said they won't be as absorbent for the bulk but they'll just require more frequent changing.
> 
> I believe you can use fleece blankets - you'll probably want another layer in the wetzone though.

Good! The pattern I have found online calls for an additional layer in the wetzone, so I was already planning on it.

I ran into an issue already, I'm going to need an extra fabric for my pre-folds to fitteds since I don't have a serger, to turn and topstich.

Also on the towels, I will want something smoother between baby and towel, I can only imagine poop in the terry loops! I am thinking of making a couple of towel-based fitteds, to try...since they are just laying around! Also, I plan to make some inserts, making sure to keep something smooth to encounter the poopies!

Also I will probably want to cover the terry for the fraying anyway...


----------



## NDH

Flannel or a T-shirt would be fine as a non-stay dry inner for a terry fitted.


----------



## princessellie

What I would do is make a couple of terry inserts and when its finished serge a layer of fleece just along the top, as a built in liner. I've done that with a few and it works out fine. As for fleece covers out of thin fleece. You're much better off with thicker fleece for covers so I'd probably suggest making the whole thing double layered, with one more layer in the wetzone. I'd hate for you to go to all of the trouble and then find it doesnt work x


----------



## misspriss

princessellie said:


> What I would do is make a couple of terry inserts and when its finished serge a layer of fleece just along the top, as a built in liner. I've done that with a few and it works out fine. As for fleece covers out of thin fleece. You're much better off with thicker fleece for covers so I'd probably suggest making the whole thing double layered, with one more layer in the wetzone. I'd hate for you to go to all of the trouble and then find it doesnt work x

Well, I don't have a serger, so....The blanket fleece is pretty thick, I don't think it would work in the context of liners. Surprizingly, we do not have many old t-shirts. I mean yeah they are old, but DH still wears them! (seriously, he still wears shirts he work in _junior high_...) But I think there are a couple, I got some free from work for a competition they did that was dated (as in the 2011 competition) so they couldn't reuse. Maybe I could find some more like that...

I may try one single layered with wetzone and one double layered with wetzone, and then just wait for baby to try it out...


----------



## misspriss

Okay so I have my pattern for the fleece soakers, I have my blanket (prewashed it last night to get any chemicals off) and I have my poly thread (I read somewhere to use poly thread on poly..idk if it makes that big of difference) but since I am sitting at work bored out of my mind, I decided to measure to guesstimate how many soakers I can get from this blanket.

From raw measurements, I can get TWELVE soakers! But assuming some inaccuracies in measurements or stuff like that, I will say Ten. Still, TEN from a blanket I had laying around, so essentially free? Nice. Now, If I want to double the body (it would be two layers all over and three in wet zone) I could get EIGHT. That is still a lot! But I picked up a solid black remnant of fleece at Hobby Lobby for about $2 that I would probably use for double layering, save the print...but then I would end up with a ton of the same print... I may do the double layer (get 8) out of print, and use some of the leftover print for cuffs on the solid black? Sounds good. So I am guessing maybe another 4 out of the black if I do it that way. Super cheap.

I am using this pattern: https://katrinassqs.blogspot.com/2007/10/free-soaker-pattern.html

I am making equal numbers of NB and small. I am afraid NB may be too small for LO when born (I was 8lb 10 oz at birth!) but I don't want to not have NB and just have small in case I need it, and if the NB is too small I will probably just give them to an expecting friend who plans to CD, after all it is practically free for me to make them....

Dude this blanket was super cheap on clearance too, that's why I bought it for the dog! Cheaper than buying fabric from the fabric store! I think it's too late to find any more on clearance though :( I'll keep my eyes peeled!

I also picked up some flannel to cover my towel based-diapers, since we don't have a TON of old t-shirts (I swear, DH still wears his old ones, and I don't keep "t-shirts"), and some swimwear elastic. They had a snap press for $20 and some diaper snaps (they were actually marketed as diaper snaps!) I have always avoided snaps because they looked hard, but also honestly because I hear the fit is better with a snappi or something anyway, more customizable. And the soakers are pull-on, so no snaps there!


----------



## princessellie

You got some bargains there!!

I wouldnt worry about not having a serger, you can use the zigzag stitch set on a short length, long width stitch to get a decent overlock stitch and some machines actually have a special overlock stitch. I know mine doesnt so I always use zigzag round the edges and it works perfectly x


----------



## princessellie

Actually, since all you would be doing was attaching fleece to a ready made insert, you could just do a straight stitch over the top since fleece doesn't fray x


----------



## NDH

Wow crazy bargains! You'll love the snap press. Snaps are so useful to put on so many things too!


----------



## misspriss

Well I didn't end up buying the snap press yet, since I didn't plan to put snaps on my diapers, and I was worried at that price it may not be good? I hadn't priced them or even looked into it so I have no idea if they were any good, ya know! (You should have seen me trying to pick out elastic...)


----------



## NDH

Are they pliers or a table top press? Pliers are fine for occasional use. Its about $15-20 on eBay for pliers with 150 nap sets. A press new here costs about $60 but I got mine for half price during the nappy hunt in September.


----------



## misspriss

NDH said:


> Are they pliers or a table top press? Pliers are fine for occasional use. Its about $15-20 on eBay for pliers with 150 nap sets. A press new here costs about $60 but I got mine for half price during the nappy hunt in September.

They are pliers, about $20.


----------



## NDH

Oh OK. If you did decide to use snaps down the road you could do a little bit better on eBay anyway.

Here are my snaps - just got the storage for them so I like how pretty they look lol.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130308_104044_zpsb22ad2ee.jpg. 

(6 of the drawers contain spare socket sets so its not as many as it looks lol. The 13 labeled colours are size 16 snaps so too small for diapers, and then 9 colours in size 20). I'm addicted to my snaps and have been going around finding things to snap :rofl:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hi ladies..I'm going to try making my own bandana style bibs. I haven't sewn since I was a kid so hopefully I can figure it out lol.
Anyone have any suggestions for a place to get free patterns?
Can I use snaps without having that fancy machine I see u have there ^? I was hoping to make them with snaps not Velcro. 
Any suggestions for types of fabric? Im planning to do a PUL backing...I hate how all his bibs don't have a waterproof back so kind of defeat the purpose of keeping his shirts/skin dry!

Thanks :)


----------



## NDH

Not sure about bib patterns. 

For materials something like a terry fabric would be good. Its absorbent and the loops will keep the drool from rolling right off. I've used some cotton topped ones and they don't absorb well. Flannel top would be OK too.

You don't need a big snap press like the one I have, you can use pliers too like these https://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=kam+snap+pliers&_sacat=0&_from=R40
Or you can use the metal kind that you hammer in. Buttons are another alternative to Velcro or snaps.


----------



## princessellie

lilbeanhoping said:


> Hi ladies..I'm going to try making my own bandana style bibs. I haven't sewn since I was a kid so hopefully I can figure it out lol.
> Anyone have any suggestions for a place to get free patterns?
> Can I use snaps without having that fancy machine I see u have there ^? I was hoping to make them with snaps not Velcro.
> Any suggestions for types of fabric? Im planning to do a PUL backing...I hate how all his bibs don't have a waterproof back so kind of defeat the purpose of keeping his shirts/skin dry!
> 
> Thanks :)

https://mammymade.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/baby-bandana-bib.html

:)


----------



## buttonnose82

I make them and use a microfleece backing which is a stay dry fabric, my boys clothing never get wet and none of my customers have ever said their childrens do, infact quite the opposite :) I personally wouldn't use PUL as a backing, I don't like the idea of laminated fabric round my baby's neck and them possibly chewing on it.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Thanks ladies!
I'm new to this so didn't really kno their was an alternative to PUL! But I like that idea much better thank u!


----------



## misspriss

Sewing my fleece soakers today. Last night I cut out 5 newborn soakers from the blanket, and it didn't even take half of it! Today I got started sewing, I almost have 1 done....Those tiny newborn legs are impossible to sew. I had to hand stitch them, and let me tell you, hand stitching and swollen fingers do not mix...I think I need to rest for a few! It's not as small as I thought. I thought about making the body double layer in addition to the wet zone, but I tested my blanket and it repelled great with one layer. Also, I had a hard enough time sewing the waistband with the layers I have! The wetzone thing makes it double layer pretty much everywhere but where I have to sew anyway.


----------



## NDH

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130310_090038_zps2c338867.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130310_090101_zps50c2978a.jpg


----------



## misspriss

ndh said:


> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/roshinda/saranna/img_20130310_090038_zps2c338867.jpg
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/roshinda/saranna/img_20130310_090101_zps50c2978a.jpg

so adorable!!


----------



## princessellie

Very cute!


----------



## NDH

So pleased with how it turned out (couldn't type earlier was only able to paste the links) :)

And now I can resume making my newborn stash.


----------



## misspriss

Got three fleece soakers done, two more only lack leg bands because I have to hand sew them. Pinned and ready to sew though. That will make 5 newborn soakers with more than half a blanket left to make the smalls!


----------



## NDH

Well I wasn't able to work on my newborn stash for a couple months so its still not finished eek. But I now have a proper sewing space and things are moving along nicely. 7 more fitteds to sew up (everything cut and ready to go) and then the boosters to overlock, but I've sewn them together so at least they'll be functional if I need to use them before I finish sewing, plus it will make the overlocking heaps quicker.

Anyway, First fitted finished!

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130509_123422_zps231e831f.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130509_123430_zps08084807.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130509_123300_zps34b0d3f9.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130509_123353_zps406a67e2.jpg
(Well, aside from the booster being over locked yet, but its functional at least)

Outer is cotton Velour dyed by me, inner is bamboo french terry with a core of bamboo interlock. I used two layers and its far too thick so will just put one interlock in the others. This is the baa baa baby pattern which I extended the wings and added overlapping snaps.


----------



## divershona

NDH said:


> Well I wasn't able to work on my newborn stash for a couple months so its still not finished eek. But I now have a proper sewing space and things are moving along nicely. 7 more fitteds to sew up (everything cut and ready to go) and then the boosters to overlock, but I've sewn them together so at least they'll be functional if I need to use them before I finish sewing, plus it will make the overlocking heaps quicker.
> 
> Anyway, First fitted finished!
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130509_123422_zps231e831f.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130509_123430_zps08084807.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130509_123300_zps34b0d3f9.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130509_123353_zps406a67e2.jpg
> (Well, aside from the booster being over locked yet, but its functional at least)
> 
> Outer is cotton Velour dyed by me, inner is bamboo french terry with a core of bamboo interlock. I used two layers and its far too thick so will just put one interlock in the others. This is the baa baa baby pattern which I extended the wings and added overlapping snaps.

that is gorgeous!!!!

can i just ask how you managed to do multiple colours on your tie-dye ? i've only ever experimented with one colour of tie-dye


----------



## NDH

I'm really very inexperienced at dyeing so not the best person to ask lol. I didn't actually do tie dye but what's called low water immersion. The fabric is just scrunched/folded etc and placed in a container it just fits into and the you pour your dye solution over top until the fabric is just barely covered. With this one. With this one I rolled it into a sausage and squished the ends together and put it into a container that already had blue dye in the bottom and then added red on top.


----------



## divershona

Oooooo will have to try that, thanks!


----------



## counting

Where are you guys getting your diaper patterns? Love everything you ladies have made!Great inspiration!

My baby isn't born yet, but I do have a handmade stretchy wrap which is awesome and really easy to use! Mind I have tried it around the house to cart around a life sized doll- LOL! I'd really like to make some newborn sized cloth diapers though. Have a bunch of one sized but they start from 10-12 pounds really so I would like to get a pattern for some NB ones! Also looking into making some handkerchief bibs for my little guy, as they are just too cute.


----------



## NDH

You can find links to several newborn patterns on this site www.mamakatdiapers.blogspot.com.au

I've made tighty Whitey hipsters, baabaa baby, darling diapers newborn (free - there's a paid one too), and Shar's Newborn Side Snap which are all free patterns. And fattycakes which is a paid pattern. Haven't been able tl test the fit of any of them yet, obviously, but they all seem to have good features.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hi ladies so I need some advice, as I said befor dive just gotten into making items for babies. And I've come into an awesome box of scrap fabric!
But some are things I've never used before for what I make so I'm looking for advice for what woulda work for what or if at all.

I make baby wipes, bibs, diaper liners(protect diaper from staining), burp cloths....I need absorbent fabric for things, which I usually use terry. Stuff I make is next to babies skin at some point so needs to be okay for that. 

So I've got some cv (cotten velour)...what would this be good for? Is it absorbent? Would it work for wipes/burp cloths/bibs? 
I'm looking to start making reusable breast pads, what do u ladies use to make those?

There's also some crushed Penne velour in there, what would that be good for? 

I've also had a customer ask for liners made of minky, is that something that would "work" inside a diaper?not repel? 
They also asked about minky on side touching baby with flannel backing, would that be too much? Is it even useful to have backed in flannel? 

Thank you so much for your help! I'm just starting to branch out with new fabrics and using fabrics on different items so I just want to make sure what I'm doing with it will actually work!


----------



## divershona

What fabrics do you all use to make your nappies? 

I'm also thinking of trying to make some bandana style bibs for my little man and for my little girls doll, does anyone have any links for patterns, and suggestions for fabrics, I know that I want the bandana bibs for my little boy to have a waterproof layer so that drool etc won't soak through onto his clothes, would fleece work for that or would I need a PUL fabric?

Does anyone also know where I might be able to find patterns for dolls clothes?


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I don't make diapers (nappies)
I do make bandana style bibs, I'm not sure where to get a pattern I kinda made my own, but u could google....
I usually make with a flannel top then sometimes a terry or minky or breathable PUL backing....not the "plasticky" type pul the stuff that is softer (I'm not sure what it's exactly called)


----------



## NDH

lilbeanhoping said:


> Hi ladies so I need some advice, as I said befor dive just gotten into making items for babies. And I've come into an awesome box of scrap fabric!
> But some are things I've never used before for what I make so I'm looking for advice for what woulda work for what or if at all.
> 
> I make baby wipes, bibs, diaper liners(protect diaper from staining), burp cloths....I need absorbent fabric for things, which I usually use terry. Stuff I make is next to babies skin at some point so needs to be okay for that.
> 
> So I've got some cv (cotten velour)...what would this be good for? Is it absorbent? Would it work for wipes/burp cloths/bibs?
> I'm looking to start making reusable breast pads, what do u ladies use to make those?
> 
> There's also some crushed Penne velour in there, what would that be good for?
> 
> I've also had a customer ask for liners made of minky, is that something that would "work" inside a diaper?not repel?
> They also asked about minky on side touching baby with flannel backing, would that be too much? Is it even useful to have backed in flannel?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! I'm just starting to branch out with new fabrics and using fabrics on different items so I just want to make sure what I'm doing with it will actually work!

Cotton Velour is absorbent, though its usually a lighter weight fabric so wouldn't be as absorbent as something heavier. But it actually starts out as a terry fabric. Anyway, yes it would make lovely wipes. Itti bitti wipes are cotton Velour. 

Minky wouldn't be as stay dry as micro fleece but it would be OK. Some people do prefer minky inners of nappies. But I would think its tendency to curl probably wouldn't make it ideal as a liner. Your customer's suggestion of backing it with flannel would probably help.



divershona said:


> What fabrics do you all use to make your nappies?
> 
> I'm also thinking of trying to make some bandana style bibs for my little man and for my little girls doll, does anyone have any links for patterns, and suggestions for fabrics, I know that I want the bandana bibs for my little boy to have a waterproof layer so that drool etc won't soak through onto his clothes, would fleece work for that or would I need a PUL fabric?
> 
> Does anyone also know where I might be able to find patterns for dolls clothes?

You can honestly use anything, but my AI2s are minky outer micro fleece inner with PUL sandwiched between and bamboo inserts. My fitteds are cotton or bamboo Velour outer with a layer of bamboo interlock (T-shirt material) and bamboo fleece or french terry and then additional bamboo fleece lay in inserts.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Thank u so much! :)


----------



## divershona

i know this is probably going to sound silly but what size poppers / snaps do you use on your nappies and bandana bibs?


----------



## NDH

Size 20. I did use 16s on my newborn ones as that's all I had at the time and since they're so tiny the smaller snaps are OK but you want the bigger snaps on nappies generally.


----------



## princessellie

Yep, size 20 for nappies usually. Actually, I use size 20 for everything since thats the only size I have lol. Bought them especially for making nappies x


----------



## Elpis_x

Hi! I'm planning on attempting to make some cloth nappies this summer whilst passing some time WTT. I've started doing a little bit of research on it, but just wondered if anyone here had any input.

Has anyone made an AIO with a cotton outer and hidden PUL? I know I'd have to be really careful to make sure the cotton doesn't come into contact with any fabric other than the PUL and I've seen some tutorials where they've added extra PUL around the legs to avoid this. But just wondered if anyone had any experience!

Would it work if I did cotton outer-PUL-bamboo-microfleece inner layer?


----------



## NDH

You can roll the elastics outwards (so you see the inner material around the legs and waist when on) which will help a bit with cotton wicking, but you're not going to be able to avoid it all together. I personally don't even like nappies with a cotton panel at the front (for front snapping nappies) or back on side snapping nappies as I find with DD the moisture wicks straight through the wings. But others have no issues.

I would recommend only doing a few though until you know if they work for you or not. You don't want to make an entire stash and have them all wasted (not that they'll entirely be a waste though as you can always use a cover over top)


----------



## Elpis_x

Thanks for the help!

I have no real way of testing them after they're done, other than pouring liquid in and applying some pressure. But, I'll definitely make lots of different kinds. I want to make some ones with fleece outers as well.

By the way, I love the ruffle nappy you made, it looks amazing!


----------



## princessellie

You might be better doing a fleece outer as it definitely helps with the wicking. That being said, I have a few wraps with pul inner and cotton outer and they don't wick. As NDH said, just make sure the elastic rolls in such a way that all of the outer is pointing out, so you see a tiny bit of pul on the outside, and use thickish pul if you can get it x


----------



## Rota

:hi: Hey, just read through the thread and OMG some of your projects are awesome!!

Im currently waiting on my tax refund so that i can buy a new sewing machine as ive got one that i inherited from my grandma (Singer 201K) but its an absolute beast with only straight stitch. 

Im thinking about tackling nappies and wipes once i get the new machine. So im right in thinking the PUL layer is something like the waterproof stuff from https://efabrics.co.uk/ ? I want to do fleece inner,PUL and then a patterned outter but the patterned PUL ive seen is expensive.


Would love to make a MeiTai style carrier as well.


----------



## princessellie

I used to do fleece inner, fleece outer with a hidden layer of pul. So I would sew the pul onto the outer fleece, before sewing anything else together. It worked really well x


----------



## NDH

No that waterproof fabric isn't what you're looking for for nappy making. PUL stands for polyurethane laminate, which is a breathable laminated polyester fabric. Nylon won't be breathable so you don't want your baby's bum trapped in it.


----------



## Rota

Found some PUL on eBay,plain white for a reasonable price.


----------



## NDH

Yep that's all you need  when you sew the nappy together you just sandwich it between the outer layer and the inner layer(s).


----------



## NDH

Elpis_x said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> I have no real way of testing them after they're done, other than pouring liquid in and applying some pressure. But, I'll definitely make lots of different kinds. I want to make some ones with fleece outers as well.
> 
> By the way, I love the ruffle nappy you made, it looks amazing!

I've just realised why I have such terrible wicking problems (oops auto correct changed that to sucking. I hope that didn't happen in my other post and I didn't notice) with the cotton panel nappies I have. They're side snapping snap in ones so the wings touch the insert. Doing all in ones or pocket nappies you should have much less issues with wicking as the cotton will only be touching the fleece inners rather than wet inserts. 

You will still get more wicking than with polyester outers but it shouldn't be anything too terrible


----------



## jenn2282

how easy is it to make fleece covers? can i use a cloth nappy as a pattern?


----------



## princessellie

Very easy. I used to have my own patterns that I drew, but I used the same pattern for a pocket nappy and for a fleece wrap x


----------



## Thumper

Plush Addict for PUL every time :) Patterned and plain.


----------



## NDH

Woohoo I've finally finished belly bub's newborn stash!

I've already posted the minky pockets/AI2s I finished a while ago. Here are the fitteds.
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130525_203331_zpsafdbed38.jpg

Cotton Velour outers,dyed by me (the camera didn't do the colours justice) and two bamboo fleece layers and the lay in inserts are topped with the matching cotton Velour. The last two were snapped since the picture was taken - I didn't have the size 16 stud die at my mom's house for those two when I did the rest.


----------



## NDH

Completed newborn stash!
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130528_103412_zps9fd10ae8.jpg
Close up of the fitteds (better pic than the previous one)
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130528_104021_zps0564b1f0.jpg
Fronts
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130528_104050_zpse2227dfc.jpg
Backs
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130528_104240_zps088a3438.jpg
Matching inners

And some minky breast pads for me
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130528_093618_zps576d6d40.jpg


----------



## Alr83

NDH- those are wonderful! Love all the colors! I wouldn't have had the patience to dye them!


----------



## Willo

Wow NDH those nappies are amazing. I was looking on this thread as I am interested to try to make fitteds but have no idea where to start. Never even used a sewing machine before but would love to learn. Am I crazy. Would nappies be really hard to do for a beginner?


----------



## NDH

Everyone has to start somewhere.:) The trickiest part about nappies is probably the elastics. Even people who can sew well usually stuff up on the elastics (not making them tight enough) the first nappy or two. But fitteds will be more forgiving if you use.good covers even slack elastics.will.be usable. If you have access to a sewing machine it really can't hurt to give it a.try :thumbup:
Watch a few tutorials on youtube and start.with old tshirts or towels.etc first and you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Willo

Thanks NDH. Can anyone recommend any good tutorials, patterns etc. My Mum has a sewing machine so I can get a lend of that. I've heard that elastic can be tricky to master alright but as I've got it all to learn, what the hey, may as well just give it a whirl.


----------



## princessellie

I didnt find the elastic especially hard. Just make sure you keep it nice and tight, stretch it from in front and behind aswell to keep it nice and tight and use a wide and long zigzag. Backstitch a bit at the beginning and end and you should be reet :) x


----------



## Willo

What kind of fleece do you need for soakers/longies. Can you use a blanket or does it have to be a particular type of fleece?


----------



## Alr83

Willo, for soakers I.ve been using bamboo fleece. Some fleeces repel instead of absorb.

Sorry, I don't know what longies are?!


----------



## NDH

Alr the soakers and longies she's talking about are the ones you put over fitted nappies as a water resistant layer :)

Willo, you can use polar fleece but you'll need an extra layer in the wet zone. If you can source some Winpro fleece that's the best stuff to use for soakers and flongies.


----------



## Willo

Thanks....off to search some out.


----------

